# August 2014 rainbows - anyone else?



## LPF

I could use some company!!

I had a MMC which was a blighted ovum in July. That was bad enough but I lost so much blood I was ambulanced in after collapsing and required a lot of treatment / blood transfusions and I was anaemic for a month after and VERY poorly. 

I'm now 5w3d and a nervous wreck. I've just been to the doctors this morning because I'm getting loads of odd twinges / pains in my right pelvic area but they examined me and felt there was nothing to be worried about. Of course I'm convinced I'm having an ectopic pregnancy!

I've booked a private scan for 20th dec at 7w6d just before we go away for Xmas - if its bad news it'll be a crap Christmas :-(

Anyone else?


----------



## DaniBethBee

Just got my BFP after a MC in August at 5wk3d. My thoughts are most toxic in the morning. The advice that I got, and the way I'm trying to look at it, is if it's meant to last, it will. If not, it won't. Worrying won't change the outcome. Let's both try to be happy. 

Merry Christmas !


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi! Just got my positive this morning. Based on LMP I'm 3+2 an due August 19th :) I don't have my first appointment til December 30! I had a MMC in August after thinking I was 14 weeks along, the baby stopped growing at 8. I was very angry with my OB so I'm now going to go somewhere else. I'm so nervous to be pregnant again!

*August Rainbows are Arriving!!!

dodgercpkl - Leandra* due August 4 arrived *July 31 at 9:09am 5lbs 15oz 20 1/4 in*
https://lb1f.lilypie.com/d3dlm4.png 


*August 2014 Rainbows Due Dates!
11 Rainbows on the way! - 3 Team  / 4 Team  / 2 Team 


August 4
Wizzy
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt162415.aspx

August 8
Literati_Love - Team 
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17a41c.aspx


August 19
KatyKat - Team 
mel28nicole - Team 
MrsD140810 - Team 
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt195109.aspx

August 20
Wookie130 - Team 
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt194caa.aspx

August 23
Ladyluck84 - Team 
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt19314e.aspx

August 24
Bibliophile - Team 
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt162b10.aspx

August 25
Shmunster - Team 
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1919a5.aspx

August 26
Arabelle
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1956a7.aspx

August 27
Krystinab - Team 
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tte03a3.aspx*


:angel: :angel: *Never Forget Our Angels* :angel: :angel:
LPF
Leinzlove - Rainbow baby due November 22
Wishalways
MrsMoose
Debzie
MamaPeaches
Katestar53
Tess.ie - Rainbow baby due December 9​


----------



## Wizzy

Hi there, I had miscarriage three years ago, I was 7w6d. I also had a chemical pregnancy a couple of months afterwards. I'm with you, our surprise bump is due sometime in the first week of August :)


----------



## Literati_Love

So glad someone finally started an August thread. So sorry about your loss. :( Mine was also in July. Sounds like you went through a lot of physical and emotional turmoil around that time.

I am currently 4w 6d and very worried. Although I didn't find out until past 6 weeks last time, my baby stopped developing at 4 w 5 d (or possibly 6 d) last time, so the last two days have been rather difficult wondering if it will be this baby's last day as well. This pregnancy is very different and I find myself unable to be excited at all. I just pray every minute that my baby will be ok. It consumes all my thoughts and I can't focus on anything else. I don't really believe my baby will live, but I can't even bear the thought of the alternative.

I missed the call from my doctor to confirm my pregnancy this past Monday, and now I've given up hope ever hearing from her because I've called back every day and still no phone call. I had really wanted to ask for an early ultrasound, but now I will have to wait until my pre-natal appointment on Dec. 30th unless I have bleeding before then. :(

Also - I am due August 8th.


----------



## mnicole

hello!! I am hoping for an August 2014 rainbow. I am 4w4d today, unofficial due date of Aug 11 2014! I am hoping that whatever higher being may be in existence will help me through this, and get me and my baby to full term with no complications


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi ladies how are you all feeling? I had really bad lower back pain yesterday. No ms but I have started getting diarrhea like I did last time, I don't know if it's from my prenatals or not considering I take the pill at night I'm usually sitting on the toilet in the morning lol. It sucks but it makes me feel pregnant even tho I'm still so early


----------



## Literati_Love

I am not feeling good about this pregnancy at all. Only got a 2-3 on a digi today. I can't stand the thought that it could be over already. 

You're pretty early to be having symptoms, Mel, but I'm glad you're feeling pregnant!


----------



## mel28nicole

I was feeling tired and having heartburn and vivid dreams. So I decided to test early just to see and I got faint positives two days straight on cheap tests. Then I got a beautiful line and a yes on a digital at 12DPO 5 days before my period was due. Not sure if my levels are high or not. I feel like doing the clear blue just to see what it says. I wouldn't stress about tho hun! I think you'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## LPF

Just an update from me - I currently going through another MC. 

I thought something was wrong. I was having lots of back ache and abdo pain. Tests weren't progressing either. 

Am undecided about TTC again. It's just too much at the moment. 

Good luck to all of you. Ill thinking of babies being born in August!


----------



## Literati_Love

LPF - I am SO sorry to hear you are having another miscarriage. Isn't that just all of our worst nightmares? :( You must be so crushed. :hugs: I am truly sorry for your loss and I hope that you can get through this extremely difficult time with still some hope intact. It is understandable that you are undecided about trying again.

It seems like all the August baby bumps are not feeling too enthused about their pregnancy this time? I am sad how dead this thread is.


----------



## mel28nicole

LPF - so sorry for your lost dear! Please don't give up hope! Your rainbow will come! Will be praying for you!

Literati- I agree it does seem dead! I have finals this week so I've been wayyy busy but I promise I'll be on more after Friday!

My AF was due today and it's not here! I haven't taken a test since Sunday but the lines got darker. I have diarrhea all the time wen I start feeling nauseous ugh. Been very tired and thirsty and hungry so I find it all good signs! Last time I barely had symptoms so I feel like ill have a healthy pregnancy this time


----------



## Jillcepticon

We had a miscarriage September 2nd of this year. I was almost 9 weeks along but the sonogram showed the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. We found out the Monday before Thanksgiving that we are expecting again. We feel bad because we aren't letting ourselves get excited. We have a sonogram on December 17th (I'll be 6wk6d) to see if we can see a baby and possibly a heartbeat. If all works out, we'll be due around August 7th.


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies,
Mind if I join? This seems like the perfect thread for me! I had a complicated miscarriage in August. The doctors feared I was having an ectopic, so they operated and I had a laparoscopy. In my follow up consultation, the doctors said it was a miscarriage. 
It was very traumatic and a horrible experience. We started TTC again last month and first time lucky! I got my BFP on Monday. 
I am happy that I'm pregnant yet very apprehensive. I do not want to get my hopes up until I have an early scan and everything is confirmed as ok. 
I am comparing what I'm going through with last time. I have been tired, crampy and queasy whereas last time I didn't have many symptoms at all. So I'm taking that as a good sign??
My baby is unofficially due on August 14th (our wedding anniversary!)
I hope we all get through this uncertain and difficult time and get some really good news at the end of it!


----------



## mel28nicole

Welcome Jill and MrsD! It's good to have everyone understand our situations. I'll be 6+6 at my first appointment but idk if I'll have a scan, I hope after I tell them about my missed MC I will. Just praying the next few weeks go by smoothly. Idk if I could go through another MC. Fingers crossed this is our rainbow!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Mel - Good luck on finals! It will be great if you can get on more soon. 

Jill - So sorry about your loss. :hugs: We have been the same way with not letting ourselves get excited this time. It can be tough since pregnancy should be a wonderful and happy time. How lucky that you get an early u/s! I wish I could. I hope all goes well. Hopefully we all get our rainbow babies in August! Our due dates are only one day apart.

MrsD- Very sorry about your traumatizing experience last time. But congrats on your BFP! The fact that you are tired, crampy and queasy is probably a really good sign. Anything different from last time is promising. And how nice that your due date is the same day as your wedding anniversary! I agree - I hope we can all make it through this pregnancy with a healthy baby at the end.


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies! I'm pregnant after an early loss in October. I also had a MMC at 9 weeks in 2012.


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi leinzlove!

I took a clear blue today. Came up for 2-3. I'm 4+2 so I think that's a good sign! I'll take the there one next week and see if it's 3+. A girl that went to the same doctor that I'm going to said they don't scan til 12 weeks so now I'm all anxious. I had no symptoms of a miscarriage last time and I don't wanna go through the same thing again :(


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG! I know... Just trying to take it one day at a time. Loss changes everything. Will you get a Doppler? 12 weeks is a long wait. :(

I'm 13dpo and AF is due today. I ovulated later. I haven't taken a digi yet. But I will tomorrow and I hope it says Pregnant 1-2. That's so awesome that you already have one that says 2-3. :)


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies,

I completely understand where you're coming from when you're worried about losing the baby again.

This time around I have had more symptoms. Felt really sick today, almost like I was going to be sick. I had none of that last time. Weirdly, despite having a miscarriage previously, this time I'm more worried about having an ectopic. I think it's because I had an operation and I just don't want to go through that again.

I can't help but panic. I have been having twinges in one side. Paranoid it's ectopic. What reassures me is that I have had a few twinges in the other side too, but mainly on the left side. I haven't bled at all. 

I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday and hopefully I'll be sent for an early scan, due to my situation beforehand. I just want to know everything is where it's meant to be.

Do you think the twinges could be my body changing and also due to me having a laparoscopy in August? 

I just want to know everything's going to be ok so I can stop worrying!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrs. D- Me too! Me too! I'm excited but feel like this is limbo. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you get an early scan! :hugs:

AFM: I just want a positive digi at this point. I'm 13dpo and had a chemical in October. Then I'll be worrying until I see baby at 8 weeks. I had a MMC in 2012. Went to first appt. and no heartbeat. Was devastating. Good thing is I got my rainbow.


----------



## Literati_Love

Mel - I wouldn't bother with the digitals. I took one last Saturday and freaked out because it only said 2-3 which would mean my hCG was less than 2,000. I had the worst weekend every because of it and thought my baby was dead. When I went for blood work two days later, my levels were over 8,000. Clearly, they were WELL over 2,000 on the day I took the digital. They don't work properly at all so don't be worried if you don't see a 3+, although I'd imagine it will be reassuring if yo do. 

Mrs D- Twinges are a major pregnancy symptom for me. I had them lots last time, and mostly on one side, but I did NOT have an ectopic. I have them again this time and I'm not worried one bit. It could be your corpus luteum bothering you, or just a result from your uterus stretching and pushing things around in there. Try not to worry! At least you get an early scan. I won't get that luxury.


----------



## Leinzlove

I just want to see the word PREGNANT! My lines are still faint.


----------



## mel28nicole

Thanks literati! That makes me feel so much better lol. :)

Leinzlove I had faint positives and got a line and a yes on a digital at 12dpo, 5 days before AF was due


----------



## Leinzlove

I was trying to wait until tomorrow. AF is due today but she isn't showing! :) :) :) And I broke down and took my digi! :) 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2653_zps4a2346cf.jpg


----------



## Literati_Love

Leinz - YAY! :happydance: Congrats! So exciting to see the words.


----------



## mel28nicole

Yay leinz!! Woot! That's exciting =)

As for me - I can't stay asleep anymore. I wake up every 2 hours; either with heartburn or having to pee. I went to bed at 10pm and after waking up about 5 times I finally got out of bed at noon lol. My finals are DONE! YAY!! I'm about to finish up my big research paper and just need to turn in a few chapter summarizes and I'm officially a college graduate!! :happydance:


----------



## Literati_Love

Mel - Yay! So nice that you are very, very close to being done college! What a great feeling that must be. I graduated from Uni a few years ago and it did feel like an amazing accomplishment!

That sucks you're suffering from insomnia! Oddly enough, I always used to wake up in the night to pee, but since my BFP I have been having an easier time sleeping through the night. I think I managed to train my bladder somehow. I've been SUPER tired so I've been going to bed around 9:30 every night. :haha:


----------



## mel28nicole

I have definitely been tired all the time! And I think my hormones are getting to me :( my fiancé works for the gas wells and has been out of town since Wednesday and pro any won't be home til Friday at the earliest. I miss him :( I'm almost in tears beside I miss him so much


----------



## wishingalways

Hi Ladiesmy eyes are shutting so will write more tomorrow but just wanted to ask if I could join. Got my bfp yesterday after a mc in Aug. Xx on cloud nine but a completely nervous wreck. Xx


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi wishing! I'm right there with you. Had my MC in August as well. My symptoms are strong so I'm hoping this will be my rainbow <3


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Thanks for starting this thread. I'm currently 5w2d after my 3rd IVF and 4 miscarriages. Feeling more positive about this pregnancy but still can't help but overthink and overanalyse all my symptoms. I don't have any m/s yet but boobs are huge and tender, and I'm getting little crampy pains. I am so paranoid that every time I go to the bathroom I'm going to see blood, and I just have to keep telling myself that it will be ok, and whatever will be will be, and that I can't control the outcome only my attitude towards it. 

It is so difficult isn't it, just trying to be positive and be happy? I won't be able to start enjoying this pregnancy until I can see something on a scan, something which I've never seen with all my other pregnancies as I miscarried at 7 weeks due to an autoimmune disorder.

I really really hope and pray for all of us that August 2014 will be a magical month and we will finally get our rainbow babies :)

Love and hugs,
Carmen. xx


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm right there with you Moose! Everytime I go to the bathroom I'm afraid to see blood. I haven't had MS either but my other symptoms are strong. I'm half tempted to get a Doppler to ease my mind but I don't know :(


----------



## arabelle

Hi ladies,

Can I join?? I'm 4w, edd Aug 26 2014. I had early mcs in September and October this year. Feeling terrifed but really thrilled about the nice dark bfp. Trying to figure out how to get betas when I will be travelling as of tomorrow!


----------



## MrsD140810

MrsMoose.. completely agree with you! After my miscarriage and operation in August, I'm so paranoid in this pregnancy! I haven't bled at all and am having so many symptoms which is good. I'm just panicking about twinges in my left side. So so scared it's ectopic. I've read that twinges in one side can be normal but I can't help but think of the worst!
Going to the doctors tomorrow and will plead for an early scan. I would like to have a scan before Christmas so I can hopefully relax and enjoy the holiday. I'm not sure they'll rush me for a scan though? Hopefully have more answers tomorrow.
I completely understand where you're coming from. It is such a worrying time! Hopefully we can all get through these worrying few weeks and then relax and enjoy our pregnancies! Thinking of you all!


----------



## wishingalways

Aww its really good to hear that you all have the same worries. Everytime I go i fear I will see blood. I remember the day that that happened to me at work when I was 16 weeks. My heart felt like it was going to jump out of my chest... I remember it like it was yesterday but I am positive about this one. My last pregnancy it was like I wasnt even pregnant, not one single symptom. I remember saying to my friend over and over... I dont even feel pregnant. This time though im peeing constantly have had loads of twinges and a few cramps over the last couple of days and my boobs sometimes feel heavy so I feel better about this time. 

I feel ok just now but I think the nerves and fear will kick in after my 12 week scan. Most people would feel reassured by there 12 week scan but for me my 12 week scan was perfect and it all went wrong after. I dont know how im going to cope but im hoping for some extra scans. Xx

Sorry for rattling on but I dont have anypone that understands how it feels and its always good to
talk. Xx 

We can all keep each other going x


----------



## wishingalways

mel28nicole said:


> I'm right there with you Moose! Everytime I go to the bathroom I'm afraid to see blood. I haven't had MS either but my other symptoms are strong. I'm half tempted to get a Doppler to ease my mind but I don't know :(

I bought a doppler with my daughter and could pick up her heart beat at 9 weeks but itdid take me hours to find. By 12 weeks I had the knack. It was a god send having it as everytime I was worried I just had a listen.

I have one in my loft... I ordered it for my last pregnancy but it arrived the day I gave birth to my angel so put it out of sight.... will feel really good to be able to get it back out again. X


----------



## Literati_Love

Welcome, wishing. 

Arabelle - woohoo! It never even occurred to me that we were both having August babies! 

MrsD- I hope you can get an early ultrasound. I've had a few paranoid thoughts about one-sided twinges as well. 

AFM - today my sporadic MS turned into all-day sickness and I am feeling pretty darn crappy...but I can't complain and am relieved that my symptoms are progressing.


----------



## mel28nicole

Wishing - I really am tempted to get one. But I'm not sure. I feel like talking to my fiance and see what he thinks about it. My friend who goes to the doctor I went to listened to the baby's heartbeat at 10 weeks. That would be my next appointment after the one I have on the 30th so I really hope we can hear it then.


----------



## Literati_Love

Mel- I hope you can hear the heartbeat then too. I see my dr at 8 weeks so it's unlikely I'll get to hear. :(


----------



## wishingalways

Mel you are lucky we don't get to hear the heartbeat with our midwives until 20+ weeks. X. Hence why I bought a Doppler. Lol. C


----------



## mel28nicole

20+ weeks?!? Oh my! Usually after 12 here they listen to it at every appointment. As long as there are no complications we usually get one scan at 20 weeks to see the gender. My fiancé keeps trying to make sure I don't worry and to stay positive about everything. It's so hard but I'm trying!


----------



## wishingalways

I normally book extra scans because I'm a worrier too. Its always nice to any have a 4 week wait in between scans. Xx my last pregnancy I managed to be a lot more laid back but that ended in heartache so now I'm super anxious and cautious again but I can't help it either. Xx


----------



## MrsD140810

How is everyone doing?

After my panic about an ectopic, and due to my awful experience back in August, I've just had an early scan. 

It's too early to see a heartbeat or a baby but the sonographer said everything is looking really good. Sac is in the right place and my tubes are clear. She's booked me in for another scan at the end of the month where hopefully I'll see the heartbeat! And then I can relax. She thinks I'm about 5 weeks, 4 days. 

It's been such a relief as I was so scared of having an ectopic. My operation in August made me really paranoid! Just hope everything goes ok on the next scan! I feel like I can relax and enjoy Christmas a bit now!


----------



## wishingalways

MrsD140810 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> After my panic about an ectopic, and due to my awful experience back in August, I've just had an early scan.
> 
> It's too early to see a heartbeat or a baby but the sonographer said everything is looking really good. Sac is in the right place and my tubes are clear. She's booked me in for another scan at the end of the month where hopefully I'll see the heartbeat! And then I can relax. She thinks I'm about 5 weeks, 4 days.
> 
> It's been such a relief as I was so scared of having an ectopic. My operation in August made me really paranoid! Just hope everything goes ok on the next scan! I feel like I can relax and enjoy Christmas a bit now!

Aww that's good. At least you can relax and enjoy Christmas as you said. There'snothing worse than sitting worrying. X . 

I def think someone should invent at home scan machines. Lol. X. It would save is a whole lot of worry. X


----------



## mel28nicole

Haha home scans would be great! I'm glad everything is going go Mrs D. I took my last clear blue digital and I got a 3+ yesterday at 5 weeks! Makes me feel a lot better. But last time the baby stopped at 8 weeks so as long as I make it past 8 I think I will finally feel worry free


----------



## Jillcepticon

We went to the doctor yesterday morning. We saw and heard a heartbeat and a little peanut! The ultrasound put us at 6 weeks and 1 day but the OB is still giving us an August 7th due date based off of my last period (October 31st). 

Hoping and praying this little one stays with us.


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies this is technically not my rainbow. My rainbow after three mmcs is Isla who is now almost 11 months old. So I don't know what to call this one other than a surprise. I'm still having all the wobbles of a pregnancy after loss. I'm due august 22nd by lmp.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Debzie! Good to see you! 

AFM: I think I'm not having this bean. 1-2 digi, faint lines on two test brands. It doesn't look like this bean is sticking. There aren't many positive outcomes that come with this scenario.

I hope, but I'm broken.


----------



## debzie

:hugs:Leizelove so sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## arabelle

Debzie-congrats!

Leinzlove- so sorry you're losing hope. Do you have AF symptoms with my two early losses, I kept getting faint lines but also had strong AF symptoms. Faint positive and low digis don't necessarily mean anything. Someone on the waiting to ov board had a 1-2 digi and then got a
Beta of 8000 a few days later, so they truly are not a reliable diagnostic tool. Could you go do a beta?

Mel- yay! 3+ must feel so good!

Afm- I've been feeling really queasy off and on and have thrown up (empty stomach) twice. I'm so grateful that I feel sick. I'm surprised that I feel ms so early.

Jill- great news! So lucky that you got an early scan!

LL- maybe you can ask your dr to try listening to te heartbeat. She knows about your losses and is pretty sympathetic right? Nothing to lose!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi! I'd like to join in here. :) Due August 24th ish. Currently 4w4d, taking prometrium and baby aspirin (mostly for my own sanity). My first appointment isn't until the 13th of next month, though, and I'm starting to get nervous about it. It's so far away and I really don't want it to be bad news.


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi biblio! I definitely understand where you're coming from but you have to stay positive! That's the good thing about having this thread, positivity!! :)

AFM - I'm still getting diarrhea on the daily ugh. Guess it's my form of morning sickness lol


----------



## Bibliophile

So far we're doing pretty well with staying positive. There isn't a problem until there is a problem. :) But the appointment is a hard one since I've never made it to my first official appointment. Otherwise, things are progressing differently enough that I feel pretty good.

Yuck, that doesn't sound fun! I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Literati_Love

Leinz - So sorry you are losing hope. The digis definitely aren't accurate as I had a similar scare with one and it ended up that my betas were actually very good. Have you spoken to your doctor yet? Maybe he/she could do some blood work or get you in for an early scan? So sorry hunn. :hugs:

Arabelle - Glad you hear the ms is kicking in early for you! That's a really good sign but I hope it doesn't get too unbearable for you.
Yeah, maybe she'd try to listen to the heartbeat if I asked but I know it's early to hear anything and I have a retroverted uterus so if I didn't hear anything I might worry more. I'm hoping she'll fit me in for an ultrasound around 9 or 10 weeks instead of making me wait til 12. I'm feeling a little worried today because I've been less nauseous than usual. However, I am *hoping* against all hopes that it's because I got so much sleep last night (a 3-hour nap and then 11 hours of sleep at night). I'm praying for some bad nausea tomorrow to make me feel better.

Bibliophile - Welcome here. Sorry you're feeling nervous about waiting so long for your first appointment. :( I, too, am anxious about making it to my first appointment (on the 30th) but hopefully all goes well.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I haven't read everything, but I'm due August 4th. This is my 7th pregnancy, and the absolute furthest that I've ever made it! 

I've already announced to the world, since I'm sick to death of only announcing miscarriages. I chose to share my joy this time and enjoy every moment!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Dodger - That's great you've chosen to celebrate every moment of this pregnancy and let other people join in as well. I really hope this is finally your rainbow baby.


----------



## Leinzlove

Dodger: Eeeek how exciting! This is the rainbow that goes all the way!!!! 

AFM: I won't get beta's. I will not be seen until 8 weeks. I have stepped back from testing. No strong AF cramps here... Cramps since 3dpo, headaches, sore boobs... DH says I'm paranoid. I'm just going one day at a time.

I've had 2 losses... An early loss in October at 4+5, and a MMC March 2012 at 9w2d.


----------



## wookie130

It's so nice to see familiar faces in here! Biblio, Debzie (we have the same EDD!!!), and Leinz (I'm praying for you!!!)...I hope we all continue to hang on to these beans, and have more rainbows!


----------



## wookie130

Dodger, I know you too!!!!!!!! Sending tons of prayers your way!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Wookie! Congrats!

Big hugs all around. One day at a time is all you can really do. Hoping we are all worrying for nothing.


----------



## MamaPeaches

Hi ladies! I would love to join you! Back in October I lost my baby @ 11 weeks. We are now pregnant due August 21st. I've never been so nervous but we are also thrilled! I am trying to stay as positive as possible and be as healthy as possible. 

Does anyone have any opinions on when to schedule your first appointment? Usually I schedule right away but this time I think I want to wait until 12 weeks. Just because I know I will get to hear babys heart beat and get a scan around that time. Congrats to everyone on their rainbow babies!


----------



## Bibliophile

I don't know, Mama. I know some doctors prefer to get you in earlier after a loss and some don't. Mine regularly schedules the first appointment & scan at 8 weeks and that's what they did with this one. I can't imagine waiting until 12 for my own sanity, though! The next 3 1/2 weeks are already really long for me! Lol. Talk to your doctor and then decide what works best for you. :)


----------



## Literati_Love

MamaPeaches - I'm with Bibliophile - I can't imagine lasting til 12 weeks to even see my doctor. I'm scheduled for when I am 8+3 and that seems far enough away. Then maybe you can talk to your doctor about getting a scan a bit before 12 weeks for some reassurance? 

Biblio - I am the same. I don't know how I'll wait for my first appointment! 

Leinz - I'm glad you've taken a step back from testing and are trying to just take things one day at a time. That's all we can do.


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi all... Congrats and Welcome New Mama's! If you want to take a look at my tests. The thread is here... Have any of you seen anything like this?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-days-faint-positive-bfp-pregnancy-tests.html


----------



## Bibliophile

I am not a good one with faint tests. Even my own. Lol. I do hope there's good news in store for you!


----------



## mel28nicole

I had faint positives at 10 and 11dpo. By 12dpo I had a nice line on a first response and a yes on the digital first response. Maybe try a first response?


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm not trying another test. I have 4 $1 left and will take every 2 days. I've had a positive clear blue digi at 13 dpo with a faint line that is now darker.

Sometimes it means MMC, other times HCG is slow early on.

I will go to the Dr. in 2 weeks and have an ultrasound.


----------



## mel28nicole

Leinz I saw you ruled yourself out on the other August thread, plus put in it your sig. Don't give up hope yet! The HCG may not be strong in your urine? Praying for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

No, Bleeding started.

I will be back soon to announce my rainbow BFP! Have a H&H 9 months, all.


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm very sorry for your loss, Leinz. :( :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

So sorry to hear that, Leinz. Big hugs.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Literati - Thank you! I believe it's going to be. I'm just leaving it all in God's hands and enjoying the milestones!

Leinz - Thank you!!! I'm so sorry to hear that you are bleeding today. It's not fair. *hugs* Thinking of you.

Wookie - Me too!!! So pleased we get to be bump buddies! <3

Bibliophile - So true. One day at a time, and let tomorrow take care of itself. <3

MamaPeaches - You are due on my birthday!! <3 I've never had a later loss, so no advice here. We've already had our first OB appointment yesterday (saw the beautiful strong heartbeat again!!) and have our first high risk OB appointment on Jan 7th and follow up reg OB appointment on Jan 15th.  I've already had 3 u/s and 5 betas. ;) Like some of the other ladies have said, I can't imagine surviving until 12 weeks! BUT! You have to do what feels best for you. *hugs*

AFM: I'm so thrilled that we saw our little one again today and saw such a nice strong pumping heartbeat! I'd never even had a successful pregnancy u/s before this, so 3 beautiful u/s in a row is amazing! <3


----------



## wookie130

Leinzlove said:


> No, Bleeding started.
> 
> I will be back soon to announce my rainbow BFP! Have a H&H 9 months, all.

Leinz, I'm so sorry. And you are right, you WILL be back to announce your rainbow soon! If you haven't undergone recurrent miscarriage testing at this point, perhaps that may give you some answers on how to proceed. I know each loss is tough, but each loss is another step closer to your rainbow...

Please take care. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Dodger, great news! All of the excellent ultrasounds, betas, etc. really confirms that you're having a viable pregnancy. After all of that reassurance, the odds of something going wrong at this point, is INCREDIBLY low...so it looks like this really will be your rainbow!!! That's awesome - CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Great news, Dodger!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you ladies!! I believe this is my rainbow. <3 :)


----------



## debzie

So sorry lienz you will be back with your rainbow I'm sure. 

Wookie I remember you too my edd 24th my ovulation 22 nod by lmp. Here's to bring bump buddies. 

Mel28nicole your positivity is an inspiration I love it. 

Billo and literati hope the weeks fly by. I'm lucky to have an us arranged for 6 th jan at 7+ 3 plus seeing the consultant that day. Another tww starts on Monday lol. 

Dodge yeay glad you made it here too

Afm caught the rota virus from my daughter and since then have had debilitating trapped wind. The progesterone is making it worse I've tried peppermint tea mints hot water noting seems to be shifting it.


----------



## Literati_Love

Dodger - Wow, how wonderful about your ultrasound! I am quite envious - I can hardly wait for the day when I finally see my baby's heartbeat. Can I ask how your symptoms have been? Have you been extremely nauseous? Do your symptoms come and go at all? I really believe this is your rainbow baby!!

Debzie - Wow, that sounds brutal to be so sick while pregnant!!! That sounds really painful. I do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mel28nicole

Debzie - thank you! I've learned that I have to stay positive or the next few weeks are just gonna be difficult and I can't do that to myself lol. I want everyone to be able to stay positive! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

dodgercpkl said:


> Thank you ladies!! I believe this is my rainbow. <3 :)

So happy to hear! :) Congrats!!! Eeeeek! :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thanks ladies!!!



Literati_Love said:


> Dodger - Wow, how wonderful about your ultrasound! I am quite envious - I can hardly wait for the day when I finally see my baby's heartbeat. Can I ask how your symptoms have been? Have you been extremely nauseous? Do your symptoms come and go at all? I really believe this is your rainbow baby!!

Symptoms definitely come and go. My boobs will go from kinda barely there aching to hurting with every single move or touch. They've definitely grown a size and I started having dreams last night about my milk coming in, so maybe that's a sign that I need to start looking into maternity bras already? :haha:

I've been bloated since before I found out and am already wearing all maternity pants because NONE of my normal pants fit (even the bigger sizes!!) even with buttons undone and flys unzipped. I'm constipated a lot, and get a very very achy middle back when I stand or walk too long - which makes work fun since I work in retail. :haha:

I was having cramping pretty much daily through somewhere between 5-6 weeks, but now I'm having it less often but more pronounced if that makes sense? It doesn't hurt exactly, just that stretching pulling sensation and a bit stronger than it's been before. 

I've had a *few* food aversion: No pulled pork, no meatloaf, have to be careful how much meat I eat in one sitting because there is a definite limit to how much the baby wants. :haha: And some food cravings - pickles and jalapeno chips. lol Not a whole lot of nausea although that's starting to come more regularly and is getting stronger. On friday on my way to my first OB appointment, I was a bit nauseous before getting in the car and then my carsickness decided to join in on the fun. I managed to not toss my cookies, but it was a CLOSE thing! :haha:

And then some insomnia, lots of fatigue, some dizziness, forgetfulness, and clumsiness. 

I know that sounds like a lot, but it doesn't all hit me at the same time. lol It picks and chooses it's timing well :winkwink: and I will have some days where I really have nothing but the vague idea that my boobs are a bit achy. 

Oh and I have lots of pics, so if anyone wants me to post them or link my album, I'm happy to do so. :)

How about everyone else? What symptoms do you have and do they come and go for you?


----------



## Bibliophile

I've been a little nauseous, but usually it doesn't get much past queasy. It comes & goes, but it does seem like it's more consistently worse at dinner time. 
I've cramped a lot... Some I've been able to blame on gas, but not all of it. Some of them have definitely crossed the line into hurting.
I've been pretty thirsty, but that was worse the week between implantation and testing. 
Not terribly hungry yet, but I definitely can't skip a meal. Lol. 
Tired... I'm taking a lot of naps! And I don't have a lot of energy. 
A few lower backaches and some boob sensitivity that has come and gone. I don't think they've gotten bigger yet, though!
Definitely bloated, and that seems pretty permanent at this point. It's been about the same for a couple of weeks now. Not enough that most people will notice, but I'm definitely taking advantage of sweater & puffy clothes weather!


----------



## MrsD140810

My symptoms definitely come and go. When I feel ok, I start to panic! Because when I had my miscarriage, all my pregnancy symptoms disappeared!

My boobs seem fuller and are slightly sensitive, I have had cramps on and off, I have been so ridiculously tired. Falling asleep around 9 o'clock EVERY night! And I'm not even at work at the moment because it's Christmas! I have felt a little queasy at times but not once felt close enough to be sick. I also just feel 'funny' at times. Hard to explain!

But all these symptoms come and go. At the moment I feel absolutely fine. Is this normal?! I always thought I'd be really sick when pregnant. But I guess it's still early days as I'm only 6 weeks? 

I'm going to tell close family at Christmas. Normally we would wait until we have the scan..but it's going to be so suspicious if I'm not drinking on Christmas day!


----------



## Bibliophile

Come and go symptoms are supposed to be normal. :)


----------



## debzie

I have very few symptoms at the moment but strangely enough I take as a good sign. With my three missed miscarriages I had the lot. I was vomiting, couldn't start my boobs being touched, dizzyness, abdominal cramps, backache increased appetite plus food aversions. Having said that they do pick up usually at 6 weeks or so. I'm only in the 5 th week. Only thing of note is I'm so tired too. I usually wait until I have my two daughters in bed to do housework ironing etc. this past week I've been going to bed shortly after them. Last night it was 8.15. Oh and really vivid dreams. What has everyone planned for Christmas. I'm going to my mams my brother and his kids go there too.


----------



## wookie130

We're going to my folk's house, about an hour north of us. After we return from there, we're going to my DH's house in the evening. :)


----------



## Bibliophile

Going to my mom's tomorrow night. Then we'll get to spend the first Christmas morning alone together in... 4? years. Really excited about that. And then we'll go do dinner at my dad's later Christmas day. This is the quietest year we've had in a long time. I'm glad- I'll probably need a nap! Lol.


----------



## MrsD140810

I'm going round the in laws Christmas Day and Boxing Day then travelling to see some family for a couple of days. Looking forward to sharing the news with everyone, although will tell people it's too early to get excited!

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas!


----------



## Literati_Love

OK - Wow! I'm *so* glad I brought up this discussion because I've been really worrying about my come and go symptoms but it does sound like it's pretty normal.

My symptoms are:
- Extremely bloated (since before I found out I was preg as well), so much that I can only fit one of my pairs of jeans comfortably and am also hoping to get maternity jeans in a few days to fit the bloat! 
- Very tired, but the 'extreme' waves come and go. This past Monday and Thursday I was overwhelmed with fatigue; I went to bed at 7:30 pm on Monday and went to bed at 8 pm on Thursday after taking a 3 hour nap a bit earlier. Other days I just find myself going to bed earlier than usual because I'm extra tired.
- Boob are sore, but they're nothing extreme like some ladies make it out to be. Some days are actually genuinely a bit painful just going up and down stairs, but other days they are only sore if I poke and prod them a bunch. :winkwink: Oh - and my bust has grown a whole inch already! :haha:
- Nausea has been coming and going which is what's causing the major anxiety. The first day of MS I threw up and felt really gross all morning but fine after I threw up. Then I felt totally *fine* for 3 days straight except if I got too hungry (I should note at this point they checked my levels and my hCG was great). Then the next week I had one HORRIBLY nauseous day where I didn't throw up but felt the worst I've felt so far and could only stomach hard candies and lemons and felt awful all day. Then after that for a few days I vomited at some points but would feel fine at other points in the day. Now for the past 3 days again I've only just felt a bit gaggy and 'off' if I don't eat enough...hence the worry. :cry:
- Food aversions are definitely here. I'm suddenly disgusted by chocolate and coffee (two things which I LOVE normally). I gag at smells and am very sensitive to odours.
- I had just very slight cramping just before 5 weeks, and just when I hit the 7-week mark but most days are fine. I also get some weird twinges and tugging pains that don't last long and aren't painful.
- Oh - and I am SOOOOO hungry ALL.THE.TIME.

Anyway, it sounds like some of you ladies are feeling similar, so that gives me SOOO much hope! Thank you! :happydance:


Dodger - Thanks for sharing your symptoms. They do actually sound similar to mine so I feel a lot better about that! And, yes, I'd love to see your ultrasound pics! 

Mrs D - I have the same paranoia, because my symptoms also disappeared when I had my m/c. However, I was also quite early on and hadn't really experienced major symptoms to begin with so maybe that had something to do with it. Your symptoms sound really normal! Try not to worry. :hugs:

That is nice that you're telling family at Christmas! Dh and I were considering it because it would be such a lovely time to share news, but we both decided we're not comfortable sharing yet (I, too, would like to wait for a healthy scan). The only way we'll tell my fam (my mom already knows) is if I'm puking at Christmas...because then they'll just guess so it would be more fun to tell them! I definitely felt like I stuck out like a sore thumb not drinking last night at my in-laws', though! :haha:

Biblio - Your symptoms sound really similar to all of ours! And the last few days my nausea hasn't gone past being a bit queasy either. These are such scary, early days but I am really hopeful we all are pregnant with our rainbow babies. 

Debzie - That probably is a good sign if you have fewer symptoms than normal. Also, you are definitely early on. I had next to no symptoms at 5 weeks! I've heard lots of people talk about vivid dreams in pregnancy. I don't seem to get this symptom. :dohh:

As for my Christmas plans, I had Christmas with the in-laws last night, and we will spend the evening of Christmas Eve and all of Christmas Day with my family! Dh and I are having our own mini celebration by ourselves tomorrow morning. :)

Merry Christmas, everyone, if I don't hear from you before then!


----------



## Bibliophile

My nausea's definitely been worse when I'm hungry, too. Smaller meals and more snacks (fruits and yogurts and whatever) seems to be helping.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I definitely say the coming and going symptoms is completely normal. DH always laughs at me a bit because on the days when things are coming on stronger, I'll look at him and say "Hey! The baby's having a growth spurt!!" :D

Here are my scans. 6weeks:

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5492/11299409835_59d7e0475a_b.jpg

7 weeks:

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7455/11416019875_609fccb565_b.jpg

7w4d:

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3708/11499462966_8f774a881b_b.jpg


----------



## Bibliophile

Wow, you've had quite a few already! That's got to be nice. :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Dodger - Great pics! That really must have been nice to see the baby 3 times already! Yay! 

I always say my baby is having a growth spurt when I am extra tired or nauseous as well. :)


----------



## Bibliophile

Spawn must be having a big one just in time for Christmas then... Wow, I am tired.


----------



## mel28nicole

Figured I would drop in and day hello since I haven't been around. Just had a pre Christmas dinner with the in laws. The nieces and nephew won't be around on Christmas so we gave them their gifts today! It was Really nice. His side all know already. Only my mom knows. My niece believes I'm having a girl and told me to name her Lucky Faith haha. She's adorable


----------



## ladyluck84

Can I join u ladies. I lost in feb then ectopic in June. I'm now due 27th August and very very very nervous


----------



## debzie

:xmas16::xmas16::xmas6::xmas4::xmas7::xmas9::xmas13:All your plans for Christmas sound great. Dodge I love your scan pics. Can't wait to share mine. Yeay for symptoms too. 

Bib hope spawn behaves his/herself and you are able to get plenty of rest. 

Mel you never know kids do have a sixth sense. 

Welcome ladyluck and congratulations on your bfp. Praying this is a super sticky one. Remember the pal mantra. One day at a time. 

Afm it's milestone day for me today. My second loss baby didn't grow bigger than 5+ 4 and third stopped at 5-6 weeks. The not knowing is the worst part of pal. Plus those constant demons that lurk. Trying hard not to dwell on it. I will know soon enough. 13 days and counting until my first scan.

Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Bibliophile

Lucky Faith. :haha:

Hi, Lady! I think we all understand the nervousness. Just one day at a time is all you can do!

:hugs: Debzie. 13 days isn't too long!


----------



## panda77

&#9829;


----------



## Bibliophile

Merry Christmas all. :)


----------



## mel28nicole

Merry Christmas to me, had my first day of morning sickness lol. Funny way to start the holiday haha. Hope you all have a good Christmas.


----------



## amjon

I'm due August 31(but will deliver by beginning of Aug).


----------



## Bibliophile

I was pretty queasy this morning, too! Lol.


----------



## debzie

Welcome amjon congratulations and wishing you a happy and heathy 9 months.

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## ladyluck84

I was awake in the night with cramps and feeling sick. Doctor has said it is normal
And nothing to worry about unless spotting or bleeding but can't help but worry!


----------



## Bibliophile

Yep, cramps suck even when they're normal. :hugs:

Today was my worst day so far. Ugh. Lots of nausea and really tired and just kind of run down feeling over all. I'm so glad we went to one house last night and only had one to go to today! Our usual run of both my family's houses plus trying to find time for the two of us would have been miserable.


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes u know that feeling I was running round all day and I'm shattered!


----------



## Bibliophile

I need a day of rest to make up for my fairly quiet day yesterday. :rofl: Not going to happen, though! There's plenty of cleaning to do and I have actual work to do, too.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I was fine until I went near the kitchen and smelled the food. I had to spend the rest of the evening breathing through my mouth so I wouldn't smell!!! lol This morning I woke up nauseous, but I'm enjoying it. :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Lady Luck - welcome! I am sure everything will go well this time. :hugs: 

You ladies are 'lucky' with all your nausea. With being off work, sleeping as much as I want and eating as much as I want, I feel much less nauseous... Thankfully all the distraction of Christmas makes me less worried... And on Monday even though I was off work I did almost throw up a couple times.


----------



## ladyluck84

Odd how I want a bit of sickness!!


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm definitely enjoying the sickness lol since I never experienced it with my MMC. Except I feel more nauseous than anything and I rather just puke than keep it in. I didn't get sick today but I'm feeling it in my tummy. My mom never had sickness with my sister and I and my mom-in-law only did with her daughter. 

So since I have been having issues with my Mom being supportive, I'm not going to have her come to my appointment on Monday. I figure nothing is going on at my first appointment anyway, so I'm just going to tell her me and my fiance are gonna go and if she's able to she can come to the next one. She just doesn't seem to care as much as my fiance's family does. Once I have a scan I think I'm going to announce it to everyone else in the family. Hopefully they aren't mean about it like last time.


----------



## Bibliophile

My boobs are killing me. But it's nice in a way as that's not a symptom I ever had with either of the other two. Not that it means much, really. Early pregnancy sucks. :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Symptoms are always reassuring. 

Mel, I hope your family is more supportive this time. Why were they mean last time?


----------



## mel28nicole

Literati_Love said:


> Symptoms are always reassuring.
> 
> Mel, I hope your family is more supportive this time. Why were they mean last time?

They think I'm too young, and since I'm not married I shouldn't be having a kid. At the time I wasn't done with school. But now I am, I'm getting married in June. Everyone needs to get over it lol.


----------



## Bibliophile

Eh, it's really none of their business. But if they're not going to be supportive, make sure you think about if you want to deal with them knowing if there are any more issues (though I hope there aren't!).


----------



## mel28nicole

It's like they aren't as supportive as my fiance's family. Like they always want to talk about it, my family doesn't. My grandma lectured me about it. She didn't even say sorry when I miscarried. We still haven't talked about it. It's quite depressing. But I'm just going to keep from talking to my grandma about it until I really need to. I don't need the negativity right now.


----------



## arabelle

Mel I'm sorry to hear you're dealing with negativity from your family. That must be really difficult :(. It's sad when people think they get a say in your life decisions. Hope they start being more supportive soon.

LL- 8 weeks! Where has the time gone?!!

I'm up posting at 3 am because I've been throwing up for the last two hours. I'm not sure what to do. My stomach has to be empty at this point, I'm thinking I should try some gingerale or juice to see if that will settle things...what's the worse case, more vommitting?! I've been pretty queasy but have only had dry heaving until now, I'm 5w+4.


----------



## Bibliophile

Aww, that's no fun, Arabelle! :( I hope you got some sleep!


----------



## debzie

Really feel for you ladies struggling with nausea and vomiting. I dud find that ginger did work with my previous pregnancies. Ginger chews or chewing gum. That and anti sea sickness bands work too. 

Mel family's can be difficult. Everyone having an opinion on how you should run your life. In their hearts they just probably want what us best fir you despite your feelings on the matter. 

Well I'm six weeks today. Felt my first pangs if nausea and dizzyness today whilst doing the good shop. Was reassuring off a few seconds. Had major cramps a stretching pains too. Most embarrassing is the wind (gas) I could keep a small city in power at the moment. Not helped by all the festive food. Really must get my diet back on track. I lost 2 stone prior to me falling pregnant I still want to loose 2lb too if I can in this first trimester. Don't think that will happen.


----------



## Literati_Love

Mel - I'm sorry they're allowing their feelings about your choices in life to affect how they feel about your baby. I have plenty of moral views (like anyone, I'm sure), but I believe a baby is a precious gift no matter what the circumstances, and I hope your family can realize that and just be thrilled for you even if they wouldn't have timed it like that. They can't control you... they can just choose to support you and make your life easier during this time! 

Arabelle - I know! I woke up a bit shocked that I was 8 weeks already too! The first couple weeks just dragged, but I think Christmas time helped speed things along for a while.

Sorry you've been up throwing up! I definitely recommend some gingerale and maybe some soda crackers. Personally, after I throw up, I immediately start eating and I always feel way better after and I don't puke again. Obviously, I know I probably just have a milder case, but I think the puking is more from LOW BLOOD SUGAR than from your body rejecting food. So I would definitely recommend getting something very bland and neutral in your stomach to avoid more puking.

In other news, I threw up last night and then twice this morning! :happydance: Woohoo! It's back! I personally think my body was just being kind to me and allowing me to feel better while I was celebrating Christmas with relatives. If I had puked while there, everyone would have known my secret. Thank goodness for my body's self-protective mechanism! :haha:

Debzie - Woohoo! :happydance: First pangs of nausea! 6 weeks seems to be a common time for it to start. Mine started at 5 w 6 d! I know what you mean about the gas. :blush: And I'm sooo ridiculously bloated at this point that people are going to start suspecting I'm 4 months pregnant already! Good for you for losing all that weight before you got pregnant! But don't feel bad if you don't lose those last 2 lbs. You're pregnant now and weight loss is definitely not in the books for most of us. I think I've personally probably gained at least 5 lbs already. :dohh: I just have to eat constantly to stave off the nausea, and it's all terrible things like chips, crackers and pop. Oy!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I have to admit that while being queasy isn't fun while you're in the middle of it, I'm enjoying it because it's reassuring to me. lol I haven't had TOO much, but on Christmas Day, I nearly puked when I went into the kitchen to grab my dinner. I had to spend the rest of the evening breathing through my mouth because certain smells were making me soooo nauseous! The next day I was nauseous all day, and today is looking to be the same. Growth spurt! :)

My DH got our little one it's first ever present and the first present he's ever bought for any of our little ones! My heart melts to see him starting to really believe that this is going to happen! :)


----------



## Bibliophile

Nausea's reassuring. I'm still not fond of it. Lol. And it's definitely getting worse.


----------



## mel28nicole

Thanks ladies I appreciate all the support :hugs: I think my family will turn around eventually. My grandma is just so old fashion lol.

Even though they have no right to say anything. Both my grandma and my mom ran off at 18 to get married so they wouldn't have to stay at home anymore. I've been with my fiance for 5 years, plus I just finished my degree, plus we have our own place together already. I think I'm doing a little bit better than they were :haha:

I haven't gotten sick since Christmas, but I have been nauseous. 3 more days til my appointment! Can't wait! I'm hoping I'll have a scan some time soon!


----------



## wishingalways

Mel really sorry your family is being like that. At the end of the day you are about to have your own family together so you and ypur fiance suppoirt each other and forget about what your family thinks. As hard as that is to do, your brining a baby into a loving strong relationship what more do they want. Im sure they will come round eventually but in the mean time try not to let it stress you out.

I wish I was being sick..... I have had the very occasional wave of nausea but thats it.... although I did start to panic yesterday when I had the worst stitch pain on my left side and the word eptopic jumped into my head. Its gone now so panic over but I really hope I get some symptoms soon. 
Although now I think about it I am extremely tired to the point that I wanted to fall asleepyesterday at 6pm so that could be a symptom I suppose
Hope you all had a nice christmas.xx


----------



## Bibliophile

Tiredness is definitely a symptom. :) And lots of people never feel much of anything. Don't let it worry you!


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm the same very tired but only the occasional wave of nausea and no sickness at all


----------



## mel28nicole

I think nausea is here to stay with me! Get it all day every day lol. Only go sick once on Christmas but that's it so far. Heartburn/indigestion is daily too. Never really had any of this when I miscarried so it feels great. :) I know I'll get sick of it soon tho lol


----------



## wookie130

With my last pregnancy (that resulted in my daughter), I didn't have any nausea until I was around 10 weeks, and IT WAS AWFUL!!!!!!!! :sick: :sick: I didn't feel any relief from it until I was nearly 16 weeks along.

This time, it's starting earlier, but it's not a constant thing. It grips me pretty hard in the morning, before I eat anything...and if I wait too long for breakfast, then I'm gagging all over the place, while my stomach does flips. I've had some rougher days with this pregnancy with nausea, but so far, it's not terribly consistent, and it usually passes. Perhaps in another week or two, I'll be eating my words. LOL!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sounds like things are looking up for everyone. Symptoms DEFINITELY come and go, so don't worry if you're only having waves of nausea. 

I'm looking forward to when we all get our first scans (for those of us who haven't already)!


----------



## mel28nicole

I know I can't wait! I go in Monday so I hope I can schedule one soon!


----------



## Tess.ie

Hi mamas, I'm due 30 Aug so I just squeak in! Can I join you?? :)

I got my BFP just over a week ago and I still can hardly believe it's real. Not too many symptoms so far, very irritable, very tired, always hungry, peeing all the time. I can't wait for the nausea to set in, I had it the last time and while not pleasant it is very reassuring. 
My loss was 2011, then was lucky enough to have our rainbow in 2012, but the loss has made me so nervous I pregnancy. I'm just trying to take it one day at a time, and think positive sticky thoughts.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Welcome Tess.ie!! <3 

Is anyone else planning on getting a home doppler?


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi Tess!

Still haven't decided if I want a doppler yet or not. I had an anxiety attack last night thinking about miscarrying again. I can't be getting myself worked up like this. But I think my fiance is gonna think I'm crazy if I buy a doppler lol. My appointment is tomorrow so I'm hoping that maybe I'll get a scan, if not I hope I can schedule one soon. I feel like if I bought a doppler now I'll start looking for the heartbeat too early and get more paranoid lol.


----------



## Bibliophile

Hi, Tess!

I don't think so, Dodger. I think it would cause more stress than it would alleviate. At least for me.


----------



## ladyluck84

Can't even think that far until I have had My first scan but I think I would find it reassuring!


----------



## debzie

Welcome Tess 

Dodge I still have a hibebe Doppler that I purchased when I was pregnant with Isla. It picked up her heartbeat from 10 weeks. I loved it. Would use it most days. Also would let my other daughter listen in too. I found it do therapeutic and a good way to bond. Can't wait to use it again.


----------



## Literati_Love

Welcome, Tess.ie. it is only natural to be nervous but I am sure all will go well! 

I am not sure if I will get a Doppler. It seems difficult to find a good one in Canada that isn't like...$600 so I think I may have to hold off. I might get one of those cheapie ones for later on though because I'm also freaked out about stillbirth, etc. eek.


----------



## Bibliophile

That's the other factor... Honestly, there are things that I'd *rather* spend the money on, KWIM?


----------



## MrsBB1323

can i join ladies? I recently like 2 weeks ago found out I was pregnant. In August, I endured a miscarriage at 5w1d. And now my edd is august 26th. I am currently 5w5d. I don't get to see a dr until january 13th at 7w6d. Yesterday I went to the bathroom and discovered a light brown discharge which has continued into today. I wrote my dr to see if I can come in for an early check up since it is accompanied with a strong backache. Any advice?


----------



## Literati_Love

Welcome, MrsBB. Some brown spotting can definitely be normal but I hope your dr will let you get in early as it should always be checked out.


----------



## Tess.ie

I think I would get totally obsessed with a Doppler! I am definitely considering paying for an early scan though, because I won't be seen till 12 weeks at least and I just need to know thrat everything is as it should be before that!


----------



## debzie

I bought my Doppler from eBay. It's an ex rental retails at £300 I got it for £30 it's the ones the midwives use over here. It's still working fine or was when I put it away. I think if I wasn't entitled to an early scan I would have paid for one. Paid for a gender scan at 16 weeks with my dd#2. It was such I lovely experience took along my mum and daughter and she got to shout out the gender. 

Welcome mrsbb spotting is perfectly normal. I had it from implantation with all my pregnancies apart from the last and none do far with this. It can take weeks for the blood to make its way out if it's not absorbed. Plus at 5 weeks the baby is thing I to some major blood vessels in the lining it dies thus by breaking them first and done can leak out. You also can have breakthrough bleeding by a drop in progesterone. Backache too us normal. We just think it's sinister. I do despite knowing all the facts. Pal demons. 

Nothing new here with me. Except needing to pee all the time. Day and night. This time next week I will be on my wAy to hospital for my scan. Oh is home today he's been away working over christmas whoo hoo.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah I can get that. We did the Sonoline B off of Ebay and it only cost $50, but it ended up being a Christmas gift from my bro and sil. :) DH and I are loving it because we've already managed to find the heartbeat twice now! For me it's reassurance. lol


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi Mrs BB - spotting is completely normal but if I were you I would get a doctor's appointment and get an early scan. I don't want to scare you but with my miscarriage I had brown spotting when I wiped. It is probably nothing - so don't panic! But you probably do want to get it checked out - it'll help with your peace of mind too.

Ladies - I had my scan today! Everything is looking good and the baby has a healthy little heartbeat! They think I'm around 7 weeks and EDD around 19th August. I was so nervous beforehand, almost expecting something to be wrong. So I'm so relieved now and feel like I can start getting excited!


----------



## debzie

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations on a successful scan mrs d.


----------



## wookie130

Welcome, new ladies! I also had some brown spotting this time around, from 11 dpo- 13 dpo, and it subsided. I have no idea if all is well with my pregnancy, but I'll find out on January 8th, when I get my scan! 

My $0.02 about Dopplers...

SINGLE. BEST. PREGNANCY. PURCHASE. EVER.

I also have a Sonoline B, which is out on loan to a good preggo friend of mine currently, but I'll be taking it back in the next few weeks, if all continues going well with my bean. Were there obsessive times with it? Oh, yes. Did it give me a deep feeling of reassurance that all was going well? YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!! I listened to my daughter's heartbeat twice a day with it, and it really gave me a sense of relaxation and peace about what was happening inside of me. I think for those of us who are PAL or PARL, we should take advantage of whatever comfort we can, and what better comfort is there than hearing your baby's heart beating away? I loved it, and would recommend it to anyone, particularly the Sonoline B. What a wonderful thing it is!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

That's great news, Mrs D!

MrsBB, definitely let your doctor know. But try not to worry about it! It can be completely normal. :)

2 weeks until our first appointment!


----------



## MrsBB1323

Thanks ladies for all the replies. Today im spotting red blood. I'm scared im losing this one too.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, MrsBB...please call your doctor, if possible. You need some peace of mind, & you need to know what direction this is headed. It's not over, until someone confirms it's OVER. And if it IS over, please take heart...I've had recurrent losses, and I'm now a mother, after a lot heartache. Please keep up posted, and let us know what's going on!


----------



## MrsD140810

Thinking of you MrsBB. Hope you get to see a doctor and get some answers soon. Fingers crossed everything will be ok. :hugs:


----------



## debzie

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Mrsbb I echo what wookie said it's not over until it's confirmed to be over. Please get some medical attention.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tess.ie

MrsBB I have fingers and toes crossed for you that you have a sticky bean. Please do get checked out, to know is better than not knowing what is going on x x x


----------



## MrsBB1323

Thanks ladies for replying. I talked to my Dr and had to give blood today and Thursday to check if my hcg levels are doubling properly. If not, they said I would need to come in for an ultrasound.


----------



## ladyluck84

Sorry to hear that mrs bb have u contacted your doctor?


----------



## Literati_Love

MrsD - Yay for a good scan! I am so happy for you!!!! What a relief to see that everything is going well. 

Wookie - Everyone raves about the Sonoline B but they don't seem to sell them in Canada. I am nervous about buying anything off eBay as I don't want to get scammed. Does anyone order from eBay internationally as a habit and not have any problems? 

Mrs BB - So sorry about the red spotting. :( I hope your hCG levels are okay...but I feel you deserve an early u/s either way. 

AFM - I had my first dr's appt today which went well. And my first ultrasound is booked (the only one I'll get til 20 weeks) for Wed, Jan 8th when I will be 9+5.


----------



## wookie130

Literati- I don't know if you can access a HiBebe monitor (also pretty high reviewed) any more easily over there...and I'm sorry, I don't have any info on using ebay internationally. I hope someone can give you some help!


----------



## MrsBB1323

My doctors office called and im booked for an ultrasound Monday. Tomorrow I find out my hcg levels. Ill keep,you all updated.


----------



## Bibliophile

:hugs: MrsBB. Have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ladyluck84

Keeping my fingers crossed for u!


----------



## dodgercpkl

MrsD140810 said:


> Ladies - I had my scan today! Everything is looking good and the baby has a healthy little heartbeat! They think I'm around 7 weeks and EDD around 19th August. I was so nervous beforehand, almost expecting something to be wrong. So I'm so relieved now and feel like I can start getting excited!

WOOOHOOOO!!!! I swear with my first u/s my blood pressure was sky high because I was soooo nervous! Glad to hear everything is great!! :happydance:



wookie130 said:


> Welcome, new ladies! I also had some brown spotting this time around, from 11 dpo- 13 dpo, and it subsided. I have no idea if all is well with my pregnancy, but I'll find out on January 8th, when I get my scan!
> 
> My $0.02 about Dopplers...
> 
> SINGLE. BEST. PREGNANCY. PURCHASE. EVER.
> 
> I also have a Sonoline B, which is out on loan to a good preggo friend of mine currently, but I'll be taking it back in the next few weeks, if all continues going well with my bean. Were there obsessive times with it? Oh, yes. Did it give me a deep feeling of reassurance that all was going well? YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!! I listened to my daughter's heartbeat twice a day with it, and it really gave me a sense of relaxation and peace about what was happening inside of me. I think for those of us who are PAL or PARL, we should take advantage of whatever comfort we can, and what better comfort is there than hearing your baby's heart beating away? I loved it, and would recommend it to anyone, particularly the Sonoline B. What a wonderful thing it is!!!

Totally agree!! Oh man, to see that huge smile blossom over my husband's face when we hear it? BEST.FEELING.EVER!!!



MrsBB1323 said:


> Thanks ladies for all the replies. Today im spotting red blood. I'm scared im losing this one too.

*big hugs* Praying that everything is ok. Keep us posted on how things go today. :hugs:



Literati_Love said:


> AFM - I had my first dr's appt today which went well. And my first ultrasound is booked (the only one I'll get til 20 weeks) for Wed, Jan 8th when I will be 9+5.

I'm not sure about internationally, but my SIL had to purchase the one she bought us on Ebay and it came fast and no issues at all. YAY for an u/s soon! <3

AFM: I am 9+1 today and will be getting to see our little gumdrop in just 8 hours!!! I can't wait to see how he/she has grown!! :cloud9:


----------



## MrsD140810

Hoping everything is ok MrsBB.
I can't believe you're bleeding but they won't scan you until Monday. My doctors are usually rubbish but they did get me a scan next day. Hopefully your hormone levels will give you some answers.


----------



## Bibliophile

So exciting, Dodger! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## MrsBB1323

Well today hopefully its a good sign. The spotting is VERY little almost disappearing. I cant wait to hear my hcg levels since I think thats a good indication on of things are where they should be. How is everyone else doing with their pregnancies?


----------



## mel28nicole

I had my confirmation appointment yesterday! Everything went well and I love everyone at the new place I'm going to. The doctor understood my concerns and we scheduled a scan for Friday!! I'll be 7+3. When I miscarried I only made it to about 8 weeks and my next appointment will be Jan 27th so we would be listening to the heartbeat then. This scan will definitely put me at ease until then so I can't wait!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Wookie - I can try to look into the HiBebe. Thanks for the recommendation.

Mrs. BB - I am glad you get an u/s on Monday although that seems like a long time away. It seems promising that your spotting is almost gone now. I hope your hCG levels give you some reassurance. 

Dodger - That's wonderful you get to see your baby again today! I really am so envious that you girls get multiple scans in the first try. :wacko: I hope you have a wonderful time. Get some good pics! 

Mel - That's funny. We both had our dr's appointments yesterday, and then we both have our next appointments on Jan. 27th! :haha: I am glad your appointment went well and that you can have an ultrasound on Friday! Waiting til next Wednesday seems far away, but I know it will be worth it to have my dh there with me. I hope your scan goes very well and sets your mind at ease! 

How is everyone spending New Year's Eve?


----------



## Bibliophile

That does sound good, MrsBB. FX for good results on your bloodwork!

Hooray for all the appointments!

Literati, my doc does a scan as standard procedure at the 8 week appointment. Since I've never gotten that far, I don't know if they usually do one at 12 weeks, too. But. I'm going to insist on having one. We're planning on announcing at the end of that week, so I want to know everything is perfect before we go sharing it with everyone. I can't imagine not having lots of scans now! If I hadn't been through m/cs, it probably wouldn't even come to my attention. But now, I need extra peace of mind!

Not doing much tonight. Ordered pizza because we both forgot to think about dinner until 5... And I can't eat late any more. Lol.


----------



## MrsBB1323

I can't believe everyone is getting to see their babys heartbeat. Im tempted to take a test just to make sure my baby is still in there. Im so happy for all the good things happening with your pregnancies....


----------



## Tess.ie

Happy new year everyone x

I'm super jealous of everyone getting early scans too! I can pay for one from 8 weeks at a private clinic if I want one, or my doctors can do one at 10 weeks but it's paid for not routine and is very basic. I think it will depend on symptoms, if they come on strong then I'll feel ok that little bean is doing well but if they stay mild then I'll need a scan for peace of mind. 
I'm going to go in to my gp next week and she will refer me to the hospital midwives. And I'm limiting myself to 2 more poas! Sunday is my day to test, I have one cheap test with lines (last Sunday came up pos quick and was much darker than a week ago) which I will do this sun and the last one will be the week after. It's a CBdigi so I'm saving it for last in the hope of getting the magic 3+!!!!! I would just love to fast forward 3 week, time is going so slowly at the moment!


----------



## ladyluck84

Did a cb digital yesterday and fit my 3+ which has given me hope. Literally counting down the hours until my scan on Friday. It is filling me with panic!


----------



## debzie

So pleased with all the good news on here. So happy for you ladies. 

Can't wait to see all the scan pics thus week and next. 

Ladyluck yeah for 3+ on digi. 

I gave in a bought some more digits yesterday and got a 3+ but then again I should. As I'm over 6 weeks. With my last mmc I didn't get a 3+ until almost 7 weeks. I have had done worrying symptoms last night and today. Started cramping last night accompanied by persistent backache. Not a good sign for me. Also had beige cm this morning. I do have history's if hematoma in both successful and in my mmcs just hope it's just blood making its way out. Not feeling very hopeful ts the moment. Roll on Monday.


----------



## Bibliophile

I haven't broken down and gotten one of those yet. I did get some regular sticks to last me through until the appointment, but I haven't even wanted to see how expensive the digi weeks tests are. :haha:


----------



## wookie130

debzie said:


> So pleased with all the good news on here. So happy for you ladies.
> 
> Can't wait to see all the scan pics thus week and next.
> 
> Ladyluck yeah for 3+ on digi.
> 
> I gave in a bought some more digits yesterday and got a 3+ but then again I should. As I'm over 6 weeks. With my last mmc I didn't get a 3+ until almost 7 weeks. I have had done worrying symptoms last night and today. Started cramping last night accompanied by persistent backache. Not a good sign for me. Also had beige cm this morning. I do have history's if hematoma in both successful and in my mmcs just hope it's just blood making its way out. Not feeling very hopeful ts the moment. Roll on Monday.

I'm also having some beige cm today...and my morning sickness has stopped today, which is wierd. My scan is a week from today. I'm also not feeling very hopeful about this bean right now...:nope:


----------



## debzie

Sorry that you feeling that way too wookie. Least by this time next week we will both have some answers. Maybe it's a good sign we both have it today bring due the same day too x


----------



## Tess.ie

Debzie and wookie my fingers are firmly crossed for you and I'm sending you the stickiest of sticky thoughts. X

That's the crap thing about pal, it taints your whole view of pregnancy and it's so so easy to swig to thoughts of a negative outcome. Before the MMC it didn't bother me that I didn't really have symptoms,I thought I was just lucky. I told my family really early on, never even thought twice about it. With my rainbow at least I had an early scan to set my mind at ease. This time the days are going so slowly and every day I worry about something or lack of something else! Ugh, oh to go back to the days of innocence when you jut assume pregnancy will go as planned!


----------



## MrsBB1323

Debzie and wookie- thats how mine come out from time to time thru out the day. I started feeling like my symptoms were subsiding but then today I bathed and my boobs are huge and sore. I talked to my doc and she says its a good sign. Its just your baby making room and there might be a little old blood still shedding out. I hopes that helps. Im praying for both of your little ones to be in great shape. *big hugs*


----------



## ladyluck84

Ladies I'm sorry your worried. I think having a loss takes the joy out of pregnancy. 

Today I have felt nauseous all day and haven't been able to get out of bed. I have hadn't this before so odd for me. Hoping I don't have a bug


----------



## Bibliophile

:hugs: Wookie & Debzie. I hope all is well!

I've felt pretty bad basically since we tested, but yesterday and Monday I actually felt pretty good- just a bit tired and a teeny bit queasy once in a while. It definitely had me worried. Today (the day when I have a lot to do) is making up for those 2 days, though!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Anybody working on a journal? I found a rainbow baby journal and I'm LOVING it!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ladies - remember that is is VERY normal for symptoms to come and go! I felt totally fine over Christmas, and then started puking again starting again on the 27th. Nausea can be affected by amount of sleep, stress, and other factors... Says my doctor! So try not to freak out if your nausea lessens some days (easier said than done, I know).


----------



## Bibliophile

dodgercpkl said:


> Anybody working on a journal? I found a rainbow baby journal and I'm LOVING it!!

Not yet. I'm keeping my TTC journal for now. I haven't decided if I'll switch to a pregnancy journal at the end of the first tri or after our appointment. We'll see how it goes & how I feel.



Ohhhhh you mean a real journal. :haha: Yes, actually. I have one that I made (recovered & decorated) way back when I got pregnant the first time. So I pulled that out to use & it's pretty special since it has that extra history on it. :) I've only written a couple times, though. Too tired and still feeling a little nervous about doing things like that.


----------



## MrsBB1323

Ladies my hcg level was 2206. I don't know if thats good but it was when I was still 5 weeks. Im 6 weeks now. I give blood again later today. Hopefully that number doubles....


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies for your kind words and support. 

Dodge I have a pregnancy journal but haven't written in it yet I usually start after my first scan and put the pic in. As you know I continued writing in my pregnancy journal for dd#2 never got round to a parenting journal. 

No more beige cm have that bloated trapped wind feeling back. Still no pma though.


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Just popping in for a quick hi. I went for an early scan last week (6w6d) and the sonographer could see 2 sacs (both ice babies took - yeah!) but she was concerned she couldn't see a fetal pole or sac or heartbeats (see my thread in the 1st tri forum). At first I was really panicked, thinking this was it all over again, but I'm feeling more reassured now that other ladies have said to me that they can see what looks like a fetal pole in both sacs and that sometimes things take a few days to catch up. My next scan is tomorrow, so hoping that this time things are better and clearer and that the little hb's can be seen! This is the furthest we have ever been with a pregnancy - we've never seen anything on a scan before as it's always been too late and after the m/c so I'm holding onto hope that things are looking up :)

On the (sort of) plus side, while I don't seem to have m/s, I had severe food aversion this week! I've barely eaten (although dry crackers seem to do the trick) and today is the first day I've been able to drink a cup of tea. I'm hoping it's related to the pg and not to the dreaded lurgy I've been stuck with since Christmas eve.....

How are you ladies doing?

Carmen. xx


----------



## wookie130

Debzie, my beige cm also stopped about an hour after it started yesterday...it was very scant, and only barely there when I wiped. I don't feel as pregnant as I did a few days ago, however, so my pma is in the dumps also. I guess we'll find out what's going on next week, so...ugh.

MrsBB- Praying your hcg levels are continuing to increase well! Your base number is actually really good...praying for you!

MrsMoose- Good luck on your next scan...I hope you see two little hearts beating away!


----------



## katestar53

Hey ladies, can I join please! My EDD is the 29th Aug :) I had a MC in 2011 and when onto have my beautiful rainbow baby in Nov'12. Am pregnant again but super nervous about everything. I think once you have suffered a MC the joy of pregnancy is taken away :( I joined a similar PAL thread withy last pregnancy & if really helped me get through the ups & downs! 

My GP has referred me for bloods & an early scan tomorrow so I really hope all is well! 

Look forward to getting to know you all! 

Kate x


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi Kate. I too have a scan tomorrow I will be 6w2d and praying there is something there to see. I have been feeling incredible sick the last few days but haven't actually been sick


----------



## Bibliophile

FX MrsBB! How long will it take to get the numbers from this test?

:hugs: Wookie & Debzie. Still hoping for both of you!

Hi, Kate! Welcome!

Soo sick. I'm at the point where I wish I could just throw up and get on with it. But the hormones seem content to just keep me right at that edge for a good portion of the day.


----------



## wookie130

I actually feel really terrible right now also, Biblio. I take it as a possible good sign for me, I guess.


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm guessing we are all in the same boat which is a good thing!


----------



## MrsD140810

I love this thread. It's so lovely to read people's posts knowing I have thought exactly the same thoughts!

Welcome Kate. Good luck everyone having their early scans. It is nerve wracking. I was so nervous before mine on Monday but the relief afterwards was brilliant. Good luck MrsBB - still got my fingers crossed for you!

I have spent the past few days doing nothing - using pregnancy as my excuse. But I'm back to work on Monday. I'm a teacher and I know I'll be in for a shock at how busy it's going to be! So today, while my hubby was at work, I took down all the Christmas decorations, tidied the house and sorted the food in the kitchen. I was fine until the smell of a bunch of spring onions made me throw up! Haha. 

I don't know about you lot...but I'm finding time is going by really slowly. I found out I was pregnant almost a month ago but it feels like ages! Can't wait for first trimester to be over so I can start relaxing and enjoying this!


----------



## MrsBB1323

Hi Kate Welcome  baby dust to u and ladyluck for a good scan tomorrow!! Good luck ladies. Keep me posted on the results!!


----------



## MrsBB1323

Hopefully I get those numbers tomorrow since I went early this morning to give blood.


----------



## katestar53

ladyluck84 said:


> Hi Kate. I too have a scan tomorrow I will be 6w2d and praying there is something there to see. I have been feeling incredible sick the last few days but haven't actually been sick

Good luck for you scan tomorrow... I've got everything crossed for us both. I'm really nervous and really hope they can see something! I'm the same with the sickness, feel really sick but haven't been sick yet! 

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## ladyluck84

Kate I keep telling myself not to get to upset if there isn't a heart beat as read that can happen a lot early

Mrs D I'm a teacher too and not sure how I'm going to cope feeling this rough when I'm back at school!


----------



## Literati_Love

MrsMoose - I hope your next scan goes well. Good luck! 

Wookie - Beige cm doesn't seem like a bad sign to me. I think you're going to be okay. :hugs:

Kate - Welcome here! Good luck at your scan. 

Ladyluck - Feeling sick is a great sign. Good luck at your scan. 

I, too, have been pretty lazy lately and soaking it up...but I went back to work today...Bleh. It is so hard being motivated to do anything while in the first tri!


----------



## katestar53

ladyluck84 said:


> Kate I keep telling myself not to get to upset if there isn't a heart beat as read that can happen a lot early
> 
> Mrs D I'm a teacher too and not sure how I'm going to cope feeling this rough when I'm back at school!

I'm the same, I hope we get to see the heartbeat tomorrow but if not then it's not all bad news as the HB starts around 6-7 weeks. With my little boy I had an early scan at 7+1 and we got to see the HB, it was amazing! I just knew then everything was going to be ok! I also know that I implanted late at 10/11dpo so this might affect what I see tomorrow... Good luck sweetie x


----------



## mel28nicole

My ultrasound is tomorrow! I'll be 7+3 so we should be seeing the heartbeat right? I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight. I just want to have my mind at ease til my next appointment on the 27th!


----------



## ladyluck84

Lots of pregnant ladies not sleeping well tonight!


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, good luck to everyone with a scan tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you. Less than a week to go for me!


----------



## Bibliophile

Can't wait to hear how all the appointments go!


----------



## Maggie586

Been awake since 3am ... Reading Baby and Bump posts is filling the hours


----------



## ladyluck84

I have been awake throwing up...... Keep telling myself I prayed for this.....I want this.....it's a good sign.....yuk!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

I'm very sadly going to remove myself from this thread. Scan this morning showed a failing twin pregnancy :( I'm scheduled for an ERPC next Tuesday. 

I wanted to wish all of you lovely ladies who will be meeting their rainbow babies in August all the very best of luck. I am genuinely happy for you all, I know how you all need some sunshine after the rain and I couldn't wish it on more deserving people.

Take care,
Carmen. xx


----------



## wookie130

MrsMoose, I'm so very sorry for your loss. You must be extremely devastated. Please take care, and know that we're thinking of you, and sending prayers.


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm so sorry to hear that mrs moose. Thinking of you


----------



## MrsBB1323

Mrs Moose im so sorry to hear about your loss. Prayers for u and your family. We all will be thinking of you.


----------



## Bibliophile

So sorry to hear that, MrsMoose. :( :hugs:


----------



## MrsBB1323

Hoping that everyone's day gets better. We need some good rainbow news to get all of us back in the mood for our rainbows. Monday is my appointment and still haven't heard back from the doctor about my second hcg levels test. Praying for a big number.


----------



## MrsD140810

So sorry to hear that MrsMoose. So sorry for your loss. Take some time to focus on yourself. Thinking of you x

I'm hoping everyone else's scans today went well. It is such a nerve wracking and difficult time. :hugs:


----------



## katestar53

I didn't even have a scan as my HCG was too low at 1200. They are taking more blood in 48 hours to see if it is increasing as it should bit I already know this pregnancy is not viable, I just had this feeling from the get go :( x


----------



## wookie130

Katestar, oh my goodness! I'm sorry for your situation as well! :(


----------



## ladyluck84

Don't panic Kate it's still early. Crossing my fingers for you.

My scan went well but felt bad posting about it


----------



## mel28nicole

Had my scan!! Measured exactly 7 weeks 3 days and a heartbeat of 164! Such a beautiful thing to see after having a missed miscarriage. 

They also said my left ovary is up higher and further back than it should be? But she wasn't concerned about it.


----------



## MrsD140810

Congratulations ladyluck and mel. So sorry kate and mrsmoose. 
What a mixed bunch of news. Try not to give up hope yet Kate. Thinking of you.


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs Moose - I am SOOO sorry for your losses. You must be so heartbroken. You should not have to go through this. I hope you are able to take the time to grieve and heal. :hugs: 

Kate- I am sorry to hear things aren't looking good right now. :hugs: 

Lady Luck- congratulations. I am so happy for you! Now maybe you can relax for a while. 

Mel- that is wonderful! You must be so thrilled!


----------



## katestar53

Ladyluck & Mel - So glad your scans went well :) I am honestly fine, I kinda knew something wasn't right from the start so was expecting the worse but am going to stay positive as there is still hope as am still considered in the normal range but the lowest level. But I already have my beautiful boy so am grateful for that! 

I'll let you ladies know the result on Sunday x


----------



## MrsBB1323

Kate I think theres still hope for u. Of ur numbers still double as they r supposed to it doesnt matter how low. Good luck. N congrats ladyluck and Mel on great scans. Im overly joyed for u both.


----------



## Tess.ie

MrsMoose I am so truly sorry for your loss, it is just heartbreaking. Sending you hugs and prayers. Take care x x x
Kate, I will keep hoping and praying for the best outcome for you, and send lots of hugs your way too. X

I am also so happy to hear of some good scans too, you ladies must be relieved :)


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm 6w2d exactly. Saw heartbeat and all good but they did say my left ovary was polycystic?! Had my ovaries check 4 times and no problem so don't no where that has come from. The nurse said it could be pregnacy hormones. Sounds odd to me


----------



## katestar53

ladyluck84 said:


> I'm 6w2d exactly. Saw heartbeat and all good but they did say my left ovary was polycystic?! Had my ovaries check 4 times and no problem so don't no where that has come from. The nurse said it could be pregnacy hormones. Sounds odd to me

Isn't it just magical when you see the heartbeat :) So pleased for you hun :happydance: The risk of MC is greatly reduced once the heart starts beating, you must be so pleased :) Im not sure about the polycystic ovary but I had a pregnacy cyst with my DS on my ovary which disappeared on its own and are very common in pregnancy x


----------



## Bibliophile

katestar53 said:


> I didn't even have a scan as my HCG was too low at 1200. They are taking more blood in 48 hours to see if it is increasing as it should bit I already know this pregnancy is not viable, I just had this feeling from the get go :( x

:( Hoping that's not the case!



ladyluck84 said:


> I'm 6w2d exactly. Saw heartbeat and all good but they did say my left ovary was polycystic?! Had my ovaries check 4 times and no problem so don't no where that has come from. The nurse said it could be pregnacy hormones. Sounds odd to me

Glad your scan went well!


----------



## ladyluck84

Thanks Kate. Well I'm going to talk to my midwife about it on Thursday. I started panicking last night as I remember a girl on her that had a hetrotopic (think that's what it's called) where she had a baby in her uterus and one was ectopic. Then thinking what if I have one on my ovary. I know I probably being stupid but it was then stuck in my head!


----------



## wookie130

Lady, I've heard of that happening too, and miraculously, the uterine pregnancy went to term, and resulted in a healthy baby! I have NO idea how that happens...I think the tubal pregnancy resulted in a the tube being removed. Crazy stuff!!!!


----------



## debzie

So so sorry mrsmoose and Kate. 

Congrats lady luck and Mel. 

As for the poly cystic ovary. With all my pregnancies I have developed a cyst from the side I ovulated from. Called a corpus leuteal cyst it's what produces the progesterone after ovulation and can be a good sign. If you had more than one folical that burst to release the egg you would therefore have more cysts. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## wishingalways

So sorry mrs moose and kate.. sending big hugs. Glad you other ladies had good scans. I have my first scan a week on tuesday cant wait to see a heartbeat. Xx


----------



## MrsD140810

Hey ladies,
On a completely different topic, I got my first midwife appointment through yesterday. Very exciting! It's a group session where you get given loads of information and fill out forms etc.
Only problem is, the appointment is during work hours. I'm a teacher so cannot get time off work unless exceptional circumstances. I don't really want to let my boss know until I'm 12 weeks but do you think I'm going to have to? I can't think of another way around it!
Also, I'm going back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks off. I'm dreading it! Worried about being sick and getting exhausted. I think pregnant women should have time off work for all of their first trimester! Haha.


----------



## Bibliophile

Well, you're going to have lots of appointments from here on out. Might as well tell the people above you who deal with getting time off now so things are easier for you and them.


----------



## ladyluck84

I have the same problem. We have a new head starting and I'm going to have to introduce myself and say by the way I have a midwifes appointment this week! 

has anyone had days when they don't feel as sick? Had a few moments of nausea but nothing like the past few days when it has floored me. It has worried me


----------



## MrsD140810

ladyluck84 said:


> I have the same problem. We have a new head starting and I'm going to have to introduce myself and say by the way I have a midwifes appointment this week!
> 
> has anyone had days when they don't feel as sick? Had a few moments of nausea but nothing like the past few days when it has floored me. It has worried me

Haha snap! We have a new head at our school too! What an awkward first conversation! 

Why are you worried? Has it been quite bad? Mine comes and goes. I have been sick a few times but not a lot. I've felt queasy and generally run down, especially more recently. I have spent the past week not doing much at all. Taking it easy, lying on the sofa a lot! I think going back to work is going to be a shock to the system. Hoping I don't get too sick. Just think - only about a month of this to go and it should ease off a bit!


----------



## Bibliophile

Weren't you the one telling people not to worry about changing symptoms? ;) Mine have definitely been a little different every day. Some days I'm really sick and/or tired, some days my boobs or back hurt, some days it's fairly mild. Grab some extra hpts and take one if you're worried. :) A blazing line always makes me feel better! The last one I took was so strongly positive that the control line was almost nonexistent- all the dye got sucked into the test line. :haha:


----------



## MrsBB1323

I have still been spotting. This morning it was really bad. But now I feel like some of my symptoms are fading. Im truly worried. I put myself on bedrest amd trying to stay hydrated and sleep. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## wookie130

Unfortunately, there isn't anything else you can do, MrsBB. :( If it's going to happen, it will, and there isn't anything you can do to stop it. And if it does happen, know that it's NOT your fault, and it's not because of anything you did or didn't do. :hugs:

I do hope you're wrong, and that there's another reason for the spotting and loss of symptoms. Stranger things have happened!


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs BB I have started spotting tonight as well. Heartbroken!


----------



## BusyBees

Hi ladies,
Well I had miscarriage back in October at 9.5 wks and now I'm pregnant again at 6wks so should be august baby. My pregnancy symptoms aren't as strong I don't feel as ill and nausea as I did with last pregnancy. All I have is sore breasts and frequent peeing, but my boobs feel less and less sore as days go by.

I'm petrified that I will miscarry again. I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for losing another one as last time I was broken and I couldn't handle the news as I felt I had no real support my partner was a pain as if a robot with no emotions, didn't tell friends as they aren't very reliable and my family weren't happy I was pregnant before marriage.

My miscarriage started sudden with horrific bleeding at a restuarant then hours waiting in A&E left leaking in a chair in tears, kept me overnight sent home next morning to be hit with more pain and bleeding because tissue had not come out so had to have procedure done to stop pain and bleeding. So my year of being abused by my boss, broke because I had to leave the job, terrible anxiety disorder and anaemia and a new job that made work like a slave, meaning no breaks, short pay and long hours, so the MC was breaking point. And what happens when your broken? You pick up the pieces and carry on.

So now I can't help but think I'm going to lose my baby again, I'm still not over the hurt from losing him/her. I know there was nothing I or anyone can do to stop it. I want to be excited this time But every minute feels like a loooooooooong wait every loo trip is a panic with every tingle. Ache . Twinge. It's all horrible all I do is cry and think and cry. I don't know how to be positive other than eat well and try to keep healthy for the baby that I so badly want to have.


----------



## MrsBB1323

Ladyluck what kind of spotting are you having?


----------



## MrsBB1323

Wookie - I hope im wrong too. It kinda feels like a bad uti. Tomorrow we will know for sure. My doctors appointment is then.


----------



## Bibliophile

MrsBB, you still haven't gotten your hcg results?? Do what you need to do. Unfortunately, bed rest or anything else won't stop it if that's what is really happening right now. 

:hugs: Lady! 

How're you doing, Wookie?

Hi, Busy. Sorry you had such a traumatic experience before. One day at a time!

7 weeks today here. But the farthest I've gone is 7w4d, so I'm expecting this week to be the hardest. I really should have just ordered a couple dozen ICs so I could have them for this week! Lol.


----------



## debzie

Lady and Mrs Bb spotting is normal but with pal we assume the worst. Really hope it stops and you get some answers. 

Welcome busybee. That sounds horrific. Another lady I know on here went through a similar experience and had her rainbow when I had mine. One day at a time. 

Bib happy milestone day 7 week's. Technically by ovulation I'm 7 weeks too. Can you pic up any hpts just to see you through. 

Well I can't sleep. Scan at 1120 am this morning it's now 2 am. Pregnancy insomnia is a good sign for me which usually appears at 7 week's. I think tonight it's down to the pizza for supper giving me heartburn and worrying about the scan. Trying not to get my hopes up but I've felt really pregnant today. Nausea, sore boobs, dizziness. Extreme fatigue the lot. Will update when I can.


----------



## wookie130

Debzie, good luck in the morning!!!

Welcome Busybees...and I'm so sorry for your former loss!

MrsBB and ladyluck- Hang in there. You'll know what's going on soon! :hugs:

AFM- I'm okay. No more light brown cm. That only lasted about an hour after I first noticed it, and then nothing since. Still having gaggy nausea episodes, still hungry for total junk food, not sleeping at night, etc. I can't say one way or another how I think the scan will go on Wednesday. I don't have good feelings about it, nor do I feel entirely doomed at this point. Perhaps I'm just numb.


----------



## debzie

Wookie I'm feeling the same. Im hoping it's good news for both of us this week. Symptoms are sounding good. I too am caving into junk. Really need to get back on track.


----------



## Bibliophile

debzie said:


> Lady and Mrs Bb spotting is normal but with pal we assume the worst. Really hope it stops and you get some answers.
> 
> Welcome busybee. That sounds horrific. Another lady I know on here went through a similar experience and had her rainbow when I had mine. One day at a time.
> 
> Bib happy milestone day 7 week's. Technically by ovulation I'm 7 weeks too. Can you pic up any hpts just to see you through.
> 
> Well I can't sleep. Scan at 1120 am this morning it's now 2 am. Pregnancy insomnia is a good sign for me which usually appears at 7 week's. I think tonight it's down to the pizza for supper giving me heartburn and worrying about the scan. Trying not to get my hopes up but I've felt really pregnant today. Nausea, sore boobs, dizziness. Extreme fatigue the lot. Will update when I can.

I can if I really want to. I'm going to try and stay calm and wait until Thursday for the next test, though. And then I should be able to wait until Monday morning.


----------



## Bibliophile

FX for you two!


----------



## MrsBB1323

Im not sating bedrest will stop the miscarriage but I was just trying to help if its not a moscarriage since the spotting gets worse when I move around alot. Fingers crossed for a good scan tomorrow. N a good scan for the rest of the ladies this week.


----------



## krystinab

hey ladies mind if I join? I'm preggo with my rainbow after nearly 3 years of trying. based on due date calendars my edd is 8/20


----------



## arabelle

Mrs Moose - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope that you have lots of support around you and that you will reach out here if you want to talk. 

Kate- any update on your hcg? I'm sorry to hear it's low and worrying you, but don't give up just yet.

Congrats to the ladies with the good scans! You must be feeling so relieved!

Mrs BB - Did you get hcg results back yet? I hope your dr can give you some answers asap.

AFM - Had my first mw appointment on Friday. She is sending me for an early dating/viability scan at 8 weeks. Only 7-10 days to go. I've been feeling pretty calm but for some reason today am feeling pretty nervous about losing this pregnancy. I hope the nerves go away soon :(


----------



## MrsBB1323

Arabelle - no I haven't. I don't know whats going on with my results.


----------



## BusyBees

Hi Debzie, and all the lovely ladies on here!

Thanks so much for your advice and kind words, I know I will be fine no matter what. Some days are a lot harder than others and PAL is terrifying as I'm always expecting the worst. 

At the moment I'm just bloated and breasts are sore. Still peeing constantly. That's about it really feel normal otherwise which is why it's worrying me as I still felt pregnant when my last MC came on. But I'm just 6 wks I don't know what to expect. 

I'm sticking to a healthy diet and folic acid. No one knows at work but going to pee every minute is becoming a chore and that's today's update.

How are you all?


----------



## ladyluck84

Spotting still here. They have said they will scan me again tomorrow


----------



## debzie

Busybee sounds like great symptoms. we here fir you. 

Ladyluck hope it stops soon. 

I've had my scan. Baby measuring 6+6 with heartbeat. One hurdle over. Now to get past 8 weeks. Awaiting to see consultant.


----------



## MrsBB1323

Hey ladies I think im out. Woke up this morning to bright red blood. Still gonna go to the Dr but im pretty sure this is it.


----------



## wookie130

MrsBB, I'm sorry.

I think it's over for me as well. I saw some light pink spotting on the toilet tissue last night when I wiped, and it has escalated into bloody streaks now when I wipe, now with some clots. I have no cramping yet.


----------



## BusyBees

I'm so sorry you ladies are going through this, this is a very hard time, please know that your both in my thought.

Each day is so hard and I for one am trying to stay strong.

Big hugs to u sweets


----------



## debzie

So sorry mrsbb

Wookie I really hope it's not praying for you.


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs bb in sorry let me know what the doctor says.

Wookie I'm sorry you too are joining us

Well my spotting has continued but still brown. Morning sickness definitely gone so I too am losing hope. But praying as hard as I can that I'm wrong. I rang the epu and the earliest they can fit me in for a scan is tomorrow. I have seen my doctor and she says she just doesn't know. I asked if she would take my blood and she said no there is nothing she could do at this stage if I was losing but has given me an appointment for Wednesday what ever the outcome.


----------



## Bibliophile

:hugs: Wookie & MrsBB. :( I'm so sorry. 

Lady, I want to knock some sense into your doc... No, she couldn't do anything. But at least you could know whether things still looked good or not!


----------



## MrsD140810

Wookie and MrsBB I am so so sorry. :hugs: Thinking of you. Why does having a baby have to be so difficult for some of us? 

Ladyluck - hoping you get some answers soon and everything is ok.


----------



## ladyluck84

Thank you for your support ladies. Yes I was frustrated as I have asked for bloods to be taken from the day I found out I was pregnant as worried about progesterone and have been repeatedly told no


----------



## Tess.ie

MrsBB, wookie and ladyluck I am thinking of you all. :( I know only too well how awful the waiting and clinging to hope while trying to prepare for the worst is. Sending you huge hugs, and praying for positive outcomes if they are possible. X x x

Debzie great news from your scan :)


----------



## MrsBB1323

Hey ladies I went to the Dr and seen the sac. She thinks im only 5 weeks instead of 6. I have another appointment in 2 weeks to see if we see a heartbeat then. The Dr also said that the spotting is completely normal just so its not heavy. So it looks im still in for now.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I'm glad to hear that MrsBB!


----------



## debzie

So pleased mrsbb.


----------



## GH081012

Hello ladies, I was wondering, Aug.2014 Rainbow babies, Are these the babies that went back to heaven before they were dun 08.2014??? Or are they the babies that were conceived after the heaven angels and are due 08.14??? I had a MC 03.2013. I'm now pregnant and due Aug.2014. I'm sooooo scared that this one isn't going to make it but I pray hard that it do. I'm scared to go to the doctor because for some reason I got in my head that if I don't go the baby will make it, I lost my baby a few days after the ultra sound. I told myself the ultrasound tech lied to me when she said my baby was strong healthy perfect baby so i blamed her. I'm trying to change my way of thinking now. so, I haven't been with this one because I'm too scared? Any advice ladies? Any help? I'm sorry if I posted in the wrong spot.


----------



## MrsBB1323

Im not as optimistic as everyone else that worries me. I wish the heartbeat was there.


----------



## wookie130

GH081012 said:


> Hello ladies, I was wondering, Aug.2014 Rainbow babies, Are these the babies that went back to heaven before they were dun 08.2014??? Or are they the babies that were conceived after the heaven angels and are due 08.14??? I had a MC 03.2013. I'm now pregnant and due Aug.2014. I'm sooooo scared that this one isn't going to make it but I pray hard that it do. I'm scared to go to the doctor because for some reason I got in my head that if I don't go the baby will make it, I lost my baby a few days after the ultra sound. I told myself the ultrasound tech lied to me when she said my baby was strong healthy perfect baby so i blamed her. I'm trying to change my way of thinking now. so, I haven't been with this one because I'm too scared? Any advice ladies? Any help? I'm sorry if I posted in the wrong spot.

Just to answer your initial question, this thread is for ladies who have suffered a miscarriage (or miscarriages) in the past, and they are currently pregnant and due in August of 2014. I'm sorry for your loss in 2013...it's very difficult.


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, a lot of bad news lately. So sorry for those who are struggling.

Ladyluck - So sorry about your spotting. It sounds very light so it might not be a bad sign. I wish they would do some blood work for you. Nausea definitely comes and goes...try not to worry. 

MrsBB -Very sorry you are spotting and that the results of your u/s were inconclusive. I do hope all goes well. :hugs:

BusyBee - welcome here. So sorry about your terrible year and traumatic m/c. 

Krystina - welcome 

Arabelle - I hear you on feeling anxious. Hang in there. :hugs:

Debzie - Congrats on your good scan! yay! 

Wookie - I am so sorry about your bleeding. Have you talked to your dr? 

GH - Welcome here.


----------



## Bibliophile

That's good news, MrsBB. I can understand not getting too excited though.

Hi, GH08.

1 more week until our appointment. I should be excited, but honestly I'm just too tired.


----------



## GH081012

Bibliophile said:


> That's good news, MrsBB. I can understand not getting too excited though.
> 
> Hi, GH08.
> 
> 1 more week until our appointment. I should be excited, but honestly I'm just too tired.


BIBLIOPHILE, Hello
How are you?


----------



## ladyluck84

Mrs BB try and hold onto the positive that something was there and it's in the right place because next time there could be a heart beat. Your still in it. I hoping with all my heart that we all will be right to the end


----------



## _kate_

Hi all, 
We got our BFP on the 5th December after our 3rd MMC in September. According to ultrasound I'm 8wks 6days pregnant. I know we'll not get a proper due date till 12wks but we know we'll be due in august! 
Good luck to you all,
Kate x


----------



## Tess.ie

Hi Kate, congrats on a good scan :) really helps you to relax and enjoy.


Well girls I managed to get myself into a right state last night, I was trying to think positive and imaging telling all my family about the new baby...but all I could imagine was telling them I had had a mc :(
I don't have many symptoms and I'm worried that with all these negative thoughts I'm thinking myself into a mc which sounds stupid but I just can't shut these thoughts out. Not sure if my epu takes self referrals, and in my last pregnancy my gp was pretty reluctant to send me for an early scan although she did eventually. I'm seeing her thurs so I will ask, might turn on the waterworks if I have to! I'm just so nervous and I hate it :( yep I'm one big pity party today!

I hope all you girls are having a better day. X


----------



## wookie130

Hi, Tess. I do understand how nervous and anxious you feel, but you absolutely cannot talk yourself into a mc. If it's going to happen, it will, and there is nothing that can be done to prevent that from happening, if that's what was predestined from the beginning. I'm pretty sure I'm going through my 3rd miscarriage right now, although I'll get confirmation of that at a scan tomorrow morning, and if I am indeed miscarrying, I know that this bean was not meant to develop into and become a baby from the start. I just keep telling myself that this is what was supposed to happen, if that is what is actually happening. What will be, will truly be, and it's out of our hands. And I may be having a 3rd loss, but I was also 3rd time lucky...after my first 2 consecutive losses, I became pregnant with my rainbow baby Hannah, who turns 10 months old in 5 days! So, miracles happen, and there's just no way to predict how these things will turn out. :hugs: Take care. I know how scary it all is. You have no real indication that anything is actually wrong, so try to take it one day at a time.


----------



## Tess.ie

Wookie thank you x
I am so sorry that is looks like things aren't going well for you, but maybe tomorrow will be a day for good news. I am hoping and praying for you. 
My mum had 4 mcs (and 4 kids) and her way of looking at it was that she ended up with the babies that were the right babies for our family and her losses just weren't the right baby for our family.

Ok, positive thinking from now on!


----------



## wookie130

Tess, I like your mom's philosophy. This is my fourth pregnancy, and so far, I've had one live birth...and I'll tell you right now, that she has definitely been the right baby for our family. We just love her so much, and if I'm blessed to have another rainbow somewhere down the line, that will be the other right baby for our family. :)


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies after being on cloud 9 yesterday last night started cramping and spotting. Today it's worse. With blood. At my mam's being looked after doc appt at 5 pm. Same happened with my second loss.


----------



## BusyBees

Hi ladies, well today I'm just having sore boobs and back ache not much else. Everything's seems to be decreasing. I haven't had my first scan date yet so this wait is very excruciating! I cried all night worried I was going to miscarry because I had some cramping but no bleeding yet, while I was crying in sheer fear I thought maybe with all the distress I was putting myself through I was making the miscarriage happen. My partner has been so distance since I started worrying about miscarrying it's really upsetting me. 
Sorry wookie for what your going through right now, and Debzie I hope you both are being kind to yourselves.

I have minutes of high hopes then devastating crying episodes as if I'm in world war 3! It's quite embarrassing but I just feel helpless waiting.


----------



## wookie130

Debzie, I commented in a different thread, but it bears repeating...please take care. I hope you're wrong, and that this isn't a repeat of what happened before. :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

:hugs: Wookie. Still holding out hope that all is well! 

Hi, Kate!

So sorry, Debzie. :( 

Busy, I cramped pretty consistently (and quite intensely, actually) alllll through weeks 4 and 5 this time. It did taper off eventually and all's still going well now. It is nerve racking, though.

7w2d. Making it through today without any bleeding will be a record. I'm going to stay as busy as I can today!


----------



## wookie130

FXing for you, Biblio. Good luck!


----------



## Tess.ie

Debzie, is it possible that the scan irritated things a bit like dtd could, and the bleeding is from that and not a mc?? I am holding out hope for you, and thinking of you. Rest up, and take care of yourself x


----------



## MrsBB1323

I finally got the results of my hcg test. It went from 2206 to 2816. My Dr is very optimistic saying as long as it is going up don't worry about the numbers.


----------



## debzie

It was abdominal scan. Usually when I bleed I don't have the cosmos or clots have both. Been referred to gynecology if it gets worse I'm to go yo the ward if not then nurse us ringing in the morning to get me a scan


----------



## Literati_Love

Biblio - I totally understand not even being excited because you're too tired. I've been too tired to even think about anything lately. 

Good luck making it through today! I felt so much more optimistic once I got farther along than I ever did before. The lack of bleeding is such a good sign, and I'm certain you won't have any this time! 

Kate - welcome here. sounds like things are going well this time. 

Tess - I also try to get myself into a positive think mode, but it is so hard. It is much easier imagining having an mc and having to tell everyone. But that is the experience that impacted us the most last time, so it's hard for us to imagine a different scenario. :hugs: Hang in there. You CANNOT think yourself into an m/c and if your baby is meant to live, then s/he definitely will NOT be harmed by your thoughts in any way. 

Wookie - I certainly hope you're wrong and aren't having a 3rd m/c. How devastating. I am so sorry. :hugs:

Debzie - I am so sorry about the cramping and bleeding. Are you passing clots? One idea is that it can actually be common to start spotting around 8 weeks or whenever your regular AF would have been due. You are almost at 8 weeks so perhaps that is the reason you're bleeding? I'm following quite a few girls in their pregnancy after a loss, and nearly all of them bled with this pregnancy but are now safely in their second trimester. So don't count yourself out yet. :hugs:

BusyBee - I am the same way - sooo hopeful one minute, and then crying and convinced that it's all over the next. Cramping is definitely normal and can be your uterus stretching. I definitely had some cramping for a few days at 4, 5 and 6 weeks. I'm not sure if I've had any since. Perhaps that's a bad sign. :wacko:

AFM - My first u/s is tomorrow. I am very worried but trying not to think about it. Thinking about the worst case scenario makes me sick.


----------



## melinrussell

Hello everyone! Question...is there a quick cheat sheet listing of all of the abbreviations or acronyms used in the forum? I'm new here and have only figured out a few of the terms used.


----------



## wookie130

Melinrussel, that's a good question. I'd be happy to help you try to decipher some of the terms and acronynms...


----------



## wookie130

Here you go:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## melinrussell

wookie130 said:


> Here you go:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

Well you're awesome! Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Bibliophile

Thanks, Wookie & Literati. Still nothing! Getting a little emotional over that. :haha: But really happy about it.

Sorry you're feeling the fatigue, too, Literati! I was soooo proud of myself because I managed to actually work a decent amount today. And now I'm wondering what in the world I'm going to do for dinner... Lol. FX for your scan tomorrow!

That's good news, MrsBB!


----------



## Leinzlove

Literali: I'm sure all is well. How exciting! I will be popping in again to hear how wonderful your scan went.

Debzie: Sorry to hear about your scare... Hang in there hun! It's hard but "Today you are pregnant and love your baby.


----------



## ladyluck84

Glad everyone is feeling positive. My scan went well yesterday too and nausea is back!


----------



## BusyBees

Hi lovely ladies!!

I hope you are all well, 
I am still waiting for a scan date through post this is soooo frustrating. To not know exactly what's happening inside me.

I still have sore boobies especially the nipples they feel like they've been dragged through concrete!lol I'm getting weird tingles and twinges in my abdominal lower abdominal and now I'm not going to pee as much as I used but maybe I'm not drinking as much I did before as I'm not as thirsty anymore. The indigestion has also gone. Every symptom that goes away freaks me out. I feel like a walking time bomb.

I'm always crying and it turns hysterical when my partner doesn't understand that I'm soooo hormonal and he doesn't get that I just feel like crying because everything he does upsets me. I'm completely a wreck in terms of holding it together. 
I know that a man can only treat you the way you let him and I'm struggling with the idea of miscarriage and the way he is treating me right now is having a very negative impact. I think this is make or break for us.


----------



## Literati_Love

Busy - Remember that being so emotional is also a symptom, which means you haven't lost all of them. I know you are scared to death, but do try to think positive. I find it is a lot more painful to worry constantly. I hope you get your scan soon and that all is well. And I hope you and your SO can mend things. My DH had a hard time with my emotions the first few weeks and it was putting a strain on us, but he's finally comin around. 

Lady- congrats on your good scan! I had a very good feeling about your pregnancy (still do). 

I'll update later about my scan...hopefully it is good news to share. :s


----------



## Tess.ie

Hopefully you have a good scan today literati :) 
I'm feeling more positive today, I rang the domino midwife unit at my hospital and they said they would take me on. I'm so happy, I wanted domino care last time but I was too late when I asked because they don't take many first time births. They are only a small unit so you get to know your midwife, and they aim for a natural labour and discharge you home early which I'm happy about. I have gallstones so wasn't sure I would be suitable for them (low risk preg only) but I am so yay!!! I'll get my booking appointment in the mail soon :) 
Seeing my gp tomorrow, she will do bloods etc and formally refer me to the midwives and I am really going to push to be referred for an early scan. I'd feel better if I had morning sickness, but these mild symptoms are making me anxious!!! Need something to reassure me!


----------



## Literati_Love

Well, we saw the heartbeat but immediately after I started spotting. I'm sure it's all over and the u/s was just a cruel joke to make it all more devastating.


----------



## Bibliophile

:hugs: Busy. Do try to relax some.

Don't give up yet, Literati! :hugs: 

That's great, Tess! :)


----------



## wookie130

Well, I had my scan, and to my shock, all was well. Baby is measuring 8 weeks, and had a heartbeat of 167 bpm. They have no idea why I may be spotting...but holy moly, what a shock!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsBB1323

Ladies try to relax. As long as u saw that heartbeat you're good. Spotting is normal even after a u/s. As long as you're not filling pads every hour. You're still in. I think your scans went great to me. Congrats!


----------



## debzie

Congrats on all the great scans. 

I know I'm out. Cramps hit a peak at 2am with heavy bleeding and clots. I have a follow up scan Monday. I'm certain I have lost it last night. 

Good luck with your rainbows but I'm going to bow out for now if by any miracle I am wrong I will let you guys know.


----------



## dodgercpkl

debzie said:


> Congrats on all the great scans.
> 
> I know I'm out. Cramps hit a peak at 2am with heavy bleeding and clots. I have a follow up scan Monday. I'm certain I have lost it last night.
> 
> Good luck with your rainbows but I'm going to bow out for now if by any miracle I am wrong I will let you guys know.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

That's fantastic, Wookie!!! I'm so glad!


:hugs: Debzie. I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## Tess.ie

Debzie I am so sorry :(

Wookie and literati, yay for good news at your scans! X


----------



## arabelle

Debzie- I am so sorry :hugs:

Wookie- great news!

LL - how much spotting? Try not to fret, pink spotting could be perfectly normal. I know it's terrifying, but you've seen a heartbeat and that drastically reduces the chance of loss. Can you call your dr? Curl up and watch a funny movie...take it easy and try to take lots of deep breaths. :hugs: 

Afm - dating/viability scan at 8+2 next weds. Very nervous but also very glad I only have to wait another week.


----------



## Literati_Love

Debzie- I am terribly sorry for what you're going through. :hugs: You must be so heartbroken. My heart goes out to you. 

Arabelle - thanks. It was just the tiniest bit of pink spotting, but nothing can reassure me that that's "normal" since that is exactly how my spotting started with my m/c. :( It is at least reassuring that I have a heartbeat and being a lot further along on my side. Good luck at your scan next week! I know it is terrifying but I have confidence that it will to perfectly. 

Wookie- I am happy for you and your great scan.


----------



## Leinzlove

So happy to hear of great scans!

Debzie: I'm soooo sorry! :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

So sorry deb

Lit love was it an internal scan as this is what happened to me!


----------



## Tess.ie

Well I saw my gp today for my first preg appointment. Poas which came up strong positive straight away, but she referred me to the epau when I said I wasn't really "feeling" pregnant. Got my booking appointment for the midwife on 2 feb which seems ages away so hopefully they decide to do an early scan while I'm waiting. Still hardly any symptoms so not sure how I feel about it all today.


----------



## Bibliophile

Not everyone gets many- or any- symptoms. :) I'd happily share some of mine if I could! Lol.

7w4d. We made it. I don't think I'll really fully relax until after our appointment Monday- I need to see that heartbeat! But every day now is a record!


----------



## BusyBees

Debzie my heart is with you, I hope you have lots of love around you.

I'm not feeling pregnant at all today woke up and felt pretty normal. But as iv spent so long worrying I'm feeling tired of worrying now if that makes any sense. I just don't want to waste any more minutes feeling this down and scared of using the loo incase the worst comes. 

I hope many of you are blessed with some more good news.

Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lady - nope, it wasn't internal. Not sure what caused it. 

Busy bee - I have days of basically no noticeable symptoms at all... And baby was still measuring perfectly with a heartbeat. I don't feel safe at all for the future, but I know up until now when I didn't have symptoms all was fine! Try not to worry.


----------



## MrsD140810

Symptoms definitely come and go.


----------



## MrsD140810

Oops! Symptoms definitely come and go. I'm sure we all panic when they disappear. I do! Despite having other symptoms, I've been concerned that I haven't been sick for days. Then tonight, I'm sick again! Can't wait for this worrying time to be over. Congratulations on all the successful scans!


----------



## ladyluck84

Unfortunately I have been up since 4 feeling sick. My heaving has started a nose bleed that stops after about ten mins then I heave or cough and it starts again!


----------



## BusyBees

Yeah... Hopefully it's all good, nice to hear not the only one paranoid about no symptoms. You just never know. Before I had my miscarriage I was 8wweks gonna and had no clue so I guess I'm just expecting it to result I'm a MC because it did last time.

Anyone have a clue on how long you need I wait for scan date to come through post ? I feel like I've been waiting for ever in reality I been waiting a week. 

Boobies feel abit sore in terms of symptoms that's about it. I can't wait to feel a little relief and enjoy the pregnancy. Just holding onto the little hope I have ....


----------



## Bibliophile

I have no idea, Busy. I always call and make my appointments.

:hugs: Lady


----------



## arabelle

LL- how are you feeling?

AFM - after a huge scheduling mess, I have a scan next week at 8+2. It was almost going to be yesterday but I freaked out and made them change it as mw suggested waiting until 8 weeks as she said if there is a heartbeat it's almost guaranteed to be found, whereas earlier it might not be and could be fine, so then you have to repeat the u/s. 

My symptoms also come and go. Boob pain seems to get worse as the day goes on. Nausea and vomiting has no pattern, except it's guaranteed if I don't eat frequently. Was queasy all day yesterday, went out for dinner, came home and threw most of it up. Strange how comforting it is to have symptoms.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. Hopefully you have room for one more. I had my first scan today at what I thought was 8+5 but to my surprise I am only 7+2. I was a nervous wrek to say the least....but I am over the moon now. I got to see my lil gummie and his/hers heart beating away. OMG after 3 years of trying since my mmc, I am finally pregnant with my rainbow....still cant believe it :)


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats krystinab! It's always great to see that little heart beat! I still can't stop looking at my scan picture :)


----------



## Bibliophile

Arabelle, I've been the same way.... Must eat constantly to keep the sick down to a minimum. I haven't actually thrown up yet, but there have been several days that I wish I could and just get it over with! Lol.

Hi & congrats Krystina!

Today I'm officially farther than I've ever been. :) For some reason, I'm more nervous now than I have been before, though. Ugh. Monday can't come soon enough!


----------



## ladyluck84

Arabella I'm the same yesterday was a really bad sickness day. Last night hubby was cooking tea and I was full on throwing up but there was nothing there and I have don't this quite a lot. I think when I have an empty tummy it gets worse


----------



## BusyBees

Hello ladies!

Ohh you all sound sooo pregnant what great news I'm reading today.

I threw up spit this morning as my stomachs was empty which was gross at work (no one knows. Luckily I'm on my own for couple hours), so I think maybe the nausea has decided to come, I thought I would get away from it as I'm 7wks today if I'm counting from 1st date. Of last period. my breasts are still sore as ever. Still no scan date yet so no clue what's going on inside me....hoping and praying for the best. 

Always worried about having another MC but I try to accept whatever happens day by day that's all I can do....


----------



## MrsD140810

I completely understand about being more nervous and worried about a miscarriage the further along you get. I feel the same way.

I think it's because the further you get, the more attached you feel to the baby. You start to think that this could actually happen. It's hard not to. I think the further you progress, the more devastating it would be if something were to happen. 

I had a dream last night that I started bleeding. It felt so real. I felt cramps too. I was so relieved when I woke up and everything was normal!

We all seem to be having pregnancy symptoms though which is a good sign! It's just such an uncertain time, it's horrible! Roll on 12 week scans!


----------



## Tess.ie

I nearly vomited this morning! Fingers crossed it's a good sign :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Arabelle - I am doing ok. I feel a bit more positive about the baby, although it feels shockingly daring of me. But protecting my baby from dangers lately is causing a great deal of stress and panic. I wish I could just quit my job and hibernate in my safe little house. 

I, too, need to eat constantly to stave off the nausea so I am surprised I haven't gained a bunch of weight yet! 

Tess- that is very promising! Woohoo! 

Busy bee - your symptoms sound promising as well. Some people don't get any sickness til 7 weeks.


----------



## ladyluck84

Lit love I'm the same I want to get in my bed and hibernate until the baby is ready!


----------



## wookie130

I felt that way when I was pregnant with Hannah...I just wanted to shield my body away from everything, and bed rest sounded ATTRACTIVE, if it meant that Hannah would be born safe and sound. Now, I'm just kind of living life, with the knowledge that I'm pregnant in the background. Not to say that I'm parachuting out of airplanes or anything, but yeah. :rofl:


----------



## Tess.ie

I'm a sahm so I'm just carrying on as normal with this pregnancy. So pleased I don't have to worry about 12 hour shifts and heavy lifting!
I was working in a nursing home last time and I was so conscious of protecting my baby/bump from any harm. But I was worse once she was born, on the way home from hospital I cried because I wanted her back inside where I could keep her perfectly safe and nourished :)


----------



## Bibliophile

:haha: I haven't changed a whole lot yet. I'm a bit more cautious on some work things, but mostly just trying to carry on as much as the exhaustion and nausea will let me. When you run your own business, there's nobody to take up any slack! So there's no time to slow down. ;) I am really glad that I don't work in dental anymore, though- x rays and laughing gas are not good!


----------



## BusyBees

Hi all, as much as I was trying to be positive. I woke up today with no symptoms :( nothing at all I feel normal like before the pregnancy I understand many of u have said it can come and go but how do I stay positive and stop the dark thoughts. I keep thinking it's already gone inside me.


----------



## ladyluck84

Keep busy this happened to me at the same time as spotting and I was convinced it had gone wrong then the next week sickness was back worse than ever and saw the heartbeat. Try and enjoy feeling normal and keep positive


----------



## Mrs_X

*waves*
im sarah, and i am pregnant with rainbow baby no 2. i had 3 losses before having my little boy in december 2011. it took me months/years of NTNP/TTC for my previous babies so it was a shock to get pregnant again within 1 cycle! i am still as anxious as i was last time so paid for a scan (as EPU refused to) and i am so glad i did :)
i am 7 weeks 5 days x
https://i42.tinypic.com/29ooe46.jpg


----------



## Bibliophile

Busy, what they've said. Keep busy and try to redirect your thoughts when you start feeling negative.

Hi, Sarah! Welcome.


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi mrs x

Ladies I am really really suffering with sickness. Any ideas or things you have tried at this stage I will try anything!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lady Luck - lemon anything helped me, especially lemon hard candies and lemonade. I also ate constantly even if i didn't feel like it, but I only ate what I craved even if it was just chips. I actually found that hard candies of any fruit flavour helped. And gingerale with crackers! 
Sorry you're suffering! But at least it is a great sign.


----------



## wookie130

Definitely stay ahead of the hunger...if you let your stomach get too empty, I find that's when I feel the worst.


----------



## mel28nicole

I actually haven't been sick the last 4 days. A little bit of nausea, but no puking like I did Sunday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. I'm sure once I feel great again it will be right back. Hopefully lol. I got 2 weeks til my next appointment when we get to hear the heartbeat. I did buy a doppler that should be in tomorrow or Tuesday but I'm afraid to try to use it :(


----------



## wookie130

It's not uncommon for the sickness to wane a bit now and again, Mel. I'm sure it'll be back with a vengeance soon!


----------



## mel28nicole

Oh yes for sure! This is the first day all week I actually ate breakfast without it coming back up! I didn't need to eat crackers! lol. But I still feel nauseous so I know it's still there haha.


----------



## BusyBees

Hi everyone,
And welcome all the newbies!! :) 
Thanks for all the positive advice girlies I am trying my best. I work 6 days a week so usually being busy but it's the thoughts right at the back of my mind that keep popping up.Im probably so nervous as I haven't had a scan date yet I'm not sure why it's taking sooooo long????? So have no idea what's going on in there. 
It's good to here all u preggy ladies are doing well ( although some are suffering morning sickness)

My boobies are sore, and something came out of the nipples which freaked my partner out ad then I cried because that upset me! Any one have a clue what that is as I'm only 7wks along.

Wishing.hoping.praying. We all have lovely healthy babies


----------



## wookie130

I wonder what came out of your nipples, Busy? Could it have been a bit of colostrum already? Wow, holy early!!!


----------



## BusyBees

It was clear runny discharge of some sort no smell or anything just clear. Do I need to call the doctors? (they are really rubbish btw I never get a appt with them) and also no scan date through post yet so literally have no clue about anything.


----------



## arabelle

I have my first scan weds...after some scheduling fun, it was finally sorted out for when my mw requested. I'll be 8w+2. Any thoughts on whether this will be an internal or external u/s? Doesn't matter, but would like to give dh a bit of an explanation on what to expect! 

Queasiness and vomiting is a funny thing. I'm going to try lemon LL. Watered down apple juice and rice crackers seem to go down pretty well. My mw wants me to record my diet for 3 days. I laughed. My diet is nothing like normal. I'm eating whatever I feel I can eat, and that is mostly carbs and fruit and rarely veggies. I normally eat so well. I had a salad once last week and felt disgusting for 24 straight hours after basically forcing it down, won't make that mistake again ;)

I've had a lot of achey-ness in my lower abdomen lately. Not like period cramps, and doesn't seem to go away. Also feel like I've been doing ab workouts, but have not. Anyone else feeling this?


----------



## MrsD140810

arabelle said:


> I have my first scan weds...after some scheduling fun, it was finally sorted out for when my mw requested. I'll be 8w+2. Any thoughts on whether this will be an internal or external u/s? Doesn't matter, but would like to give dh a bit of an explanation on what to expect!
> 
> Queasiness and vomiting is a funny thing. I'm going to try lemon LL. Watered down apple juice and rice crackers seem to go down pretty well. My mw wants me to record my diet for 3 days. I laughed. My diet is nothing like normal. I'm eating whatever I feel I can eat, and that is mostly carbs and fruit and rarely veggies. I normally eat so well. I had a salad once last week and felt disgusting for 24 straight hours after basically forcing it down, won't make that mistake again ;)
> 
> I've had a lot of achey-ness in my lower abdomen lately. Not like period cramps, and doesn't seem to go away. Also feel like I've been doing ab workouts, but have not. Anyone else feeling this?


Hi Arabelle - I imagine at 8 weeks it'll be internal. Not 100% sure though.
I have also had dull ache in my lower abdomen. I have had this on and off throughout my pregnancy so far. I'm not in pain with it, and think it's probably normal!


----------



## mel28nicole

Arabelle- my scan was at 7+3. SHe did abdominally and we could definitely see baby! But we did an internal too to get a better picture

Tried the Doppler today and no luck. I'm only 8+6 so I may try later on this week. My appointment is in 2 weeks so if I can't find it I'm sure the professionals will haha


----------



## krystinab

BusyBees- hummm..i have heard of nipple discahrge but not in the first trimester. Did you call your doctor?

arabelle - I have been achy too....I think its totally normal. Our bodies are getting ready to be able to caarry all that extra weight. 

AFM, nausea has been the death of me too....I had acpuncture this morning which seemed to help for a few hours. But low & behold it came back. Like Wookie, I find that eat often seems to curb the nausea...ugh...i just want to go home and nap :(


----------



## ladyluck84

Busybee what was it like. I'm sure it's 100% normal


----------



## wookie130

While I don't think nipple discharge (clear) is really common, it's probably normal. As long as it's not smelly, or yellowish/greenish/brownish, I wouldn't worry. A thick, gold-colored ooze would indicate colostrum, or "liquid gold" to a newborn! Best newborn nutrition there is right there! :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Busy Bee - That is so weird about something squirting out of your nipple. Do you have a pre-natal appointment booked any time soon? I would agree with whoever said it's probably nothing if there's no odour or colour, but I would ask your dr the next time you see him/her. If you are really worried, though, of course just call. 

Arabelle - I think your scan could go either way with having to be internal or external. But I would imagine you have a could chance of it being external by that stage (also, either way they would probably try an external first, and they would go to internal only if they needed). Good luck! 

I am the exact same way with my diet now, Arabelle! I used to eat fairly healthy, but now I just eat whatever appeals to me (also carbs and fruit). I hate veggies now as well! I try to force myself to have a tiny bit per day, but I don't overdo it. I figure I'm taking my vitamins and eating lots of fruit...the baby will be okay if I wait til the 2nd tri to really pick up the veggie consumption again.

I have some achiness in my lower abdomen as well. I don't have it all the time, but I have it when I suck in, or sneeze or cough. I think it's the fact that your uterus is enlarged now and might feel 'tight' if you're using your stomach muscles. Also, all those ligaments around there are loosening up, so they might be bothering you. I already had trouble with my inguinal ligaments before I got pregnant, and now they're giving me a lot more grief!


----------



## wookie130

I'm achier this time in the abs than I was with Hannah. And then I keep reminding myself that Hannah only turned 10 months old yesterday, and that she was a c-section birth. My body really only just did this...so, I'm sure the achey pelvic thing is just my body bouncing back to pregnancy. I can almost hear my muscles saying, "Geez, AGAIN???" :rofl: At nearly 9 weeks, I'm sporting a little baby bump now, which didn't happen until I was more like 14 weeks along last time. Definitely going to pop more this time, I think.


----------



## mel28nicole

On my ultrasound results it said I have a cyst on my right ovary. Today I started having really bad lower back pain on the right side. It went away but now I'm having some pain near that right ovary. Not unbearable, just annoying. Could this be the cyst bursting? I never really experienced something like this but I don't wanna get too concerned and think something could be wrong


----------



## ladyluck84

Arabella I had the tummy one at 7 weeks and could see fine.

Busybee I have googled and there seem to be lots who have experienced this so I wouldn't worry 

Mel I was told the same about my left ovary and keep having pains. If it gets too bad I would contact the doctor but I was told not to worry as it's not near the baby


----------



## BusyBees

Hi lady,
Yes will confirm with doc once I manage to get a call back from them, no smell what so ever just absolutely clear dries up white on the nipple it's not a lot just tiny leak.
Also throwing up so much bike it tastes disgusting have to be full all the time but I'm tired of constantly eating. If I'm hungry it's awful! 

My breasts are less sore today. Not much fatigue anymore just nausea if I have empty stomach, doesn't help being at work as no one knows. No scan date through post still!!!!!! I just need to know if everything is going ok it's driving me mad 

Thanks for all the support with my nipples ladies!loooool


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm the same if I have an empty tummy I get so sick so having to eat all the time! Today is the first day I haven't felt sick and instead of enjoying I have been worrying! Maybe when speaking to doctor ask if they can chase up the scan date


----------



## mel28nicole

The Pains went away after I laid down on the couch and relaxed. Thank god lol I was almost worried


----------



## Bibliophile

Arabelle, I'd bet it'll be internal. :) From what I've seen, most people have internals when they're that early. (I had to tell my hubby to expect that yesterday... He was thinking it'd be external, too!)

Mel, could be a cyst... But it doesn't sound like it's bursting to me. Unless it's maybe really small. Bursting cysts are horrible.


----------



## arabelle

Just got back from my scan. Everything looked good! Saw the little heart beating, and measuring a day ahead at 8+3. I know it's still early, but it was such a relief to see a heartbeat :)


----------



## Bibliophile

Woohoo that's great! Congrats!


----------



## BusyBees

Hello,
Well I finally got an scan for tommo afternoon after chasing the doctors with no success so just bugged the hospital until they have me one! I can't believe it's taken so long but relieved i have one now!

Sadly all my pregnancy symptoms have been gone for the last 2/3days I'm not feeling too positive. Breasts have shrunk back to normal size and no more soreness,nausea or fatigue no indigestion heartburn or frequent urinating nothing it's all gone :( 

All I can do is pray and look after myself which is proving hard with the unstable life at home with partner who is treating me like the worst person in the world. It wasn't always like this, I cry every night every morning and had to take time off work as it's been too hard on me. I worry for my babies safety because of how much I cry and how much stress it's causing but I just can't help but feel like I'm losing my baby and my partner doesn't support me, he just picks on me and laughs at my cries. I don't know what to do and I fear that if I don't become stronger I won't get over another MC...


----------



## Literati_Love

Busybee- It sounds like you're facing some emotional/verbal abuse from your partner. Have you considered talking to someone about this, or getting some counseling as a couple? The best gift you could give to your baby is a strong, healthy relationship with your partner. Of course, if that isn't possible, I hope you can decide the best route for you and your baby. 

I hope your u/s goes well. Please try not to worry. I had days at a time where I barely had any symptoms, and baby was still doing well when I got my scan. The stress is definitely not great for the baby, so maybe try to deep breathing exercises and some relaxation techniques. :hugs:

Arabelle - I'm so pleased your baby is doing well!


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, I thought I'd pop in to update you all. I'm Pregnant. Very early, but pregnant 3 weeks after 5w4d loss.

Great seeing all these growing babies... And if you MC, I'm beyond sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Leinz - It's so great to hear from you! I'm so happy to hear you are pregnant again. When are you due? Feel free to keep us updated on this thread! I don't think we have to be too picky with due dates. ;)


----------



## mel28nicole

Oh Leinzlove that's amazing!!! I wish you the best of luck with your pregnancy!!


----------



## babydust818

hey girls! im in the September rainbows but was just curious how long it took you to get symptoms? I don't feel much. im 6 weeks. I hope I feel something soon. cant help but worry!


congrats to all of you!!! h&h 9 months!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Congrats, Leinz! FX for a super sticky one!

Babydust, I didn't have much until after 6 weeks. But not everyone even gets symptoms more than rarely, so try not to let it worry you.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks All! I'm due September 26. (4 weeks tomorrow)


----------



## ladyluck84

At 6 weeks the sickness hit me so enjoy while u can!!


----------



## wookie130

LEINZ!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months with this one, eh? I'll be sending sticky vibes to you!

Busy, I'm so sorry to hear you're feeling this way. Symptoms do come and go, boobs deflate, nausea lessens, and it's all par for the course. Before you know it, things may return with a vengeance. I'm sorry your OH is being cruel about your feelings. That is NOT the kind of support you need while newly pregnant, particularly in light of your worries. What's the matter with him? Does he need a swift kick in the ass? :hugs:

AFM, I'm getting sick. My daughter has been sick this week, and while she had a fever, I do not, thank goodness. But, my nose is stuffy, I have a slight cough, and I'm very tired. The nausea is really ramping up, and I can't tell if it's the illness, or if it's baby-related. If I don't eat, and allow my stomach to go too empty, then I'm really in trouble. I begin to gag, and heave, and it's awful. It's a lot worse this time than it was with my daughter. Also, THE CONSTIPATION. I did not have that with Hannah, and I have to say, it's not even remotely cool. AT ALL.


----------



## Bibliophile

Yikes, Wookie! :hugs: I hope you & Hannah feel better fast!


----------



## ladyluck84

Haha I agree it is not cool!


----------



## Literati_Love

Leinz - Excellent due date! Very happy for you! 

Babydust - I got sick about 6 weeks but it was very off and on and I had days when I felt pretty normal. I also know several people who had zero nausea or even fatigue and their babies were perfectly healthy.

Wookie - That's a great sign if you're feeling worse this time. I am definitely gagging and heaving a lot if I don't eat often enough (aka every 20 minutes) so I know what that's like! Thankfully I haven't suffered from constipation. Have you tried mega-dosing on fruit? It can really help. :haha:


----------



## mel28nicole

I think I may have picked up the heart beat today. I think the doppler I have is cheap, because it didn't really sound too fast but I had a reading of 144 and 160 and then i heard a weird noise, like it was swimming away and it disappeared. I am bigger tho so I think it's gonna take a lot more patience to try to find it. My sickness returned so I'm not worrying about a MMC this time. 10 more days til my appointment and we get to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Bibliophile

That's great, Mel!

Played with my doppler a bit for the first time this afternoon. I think I caught it just for a beat a couple of times, but I only played with it for a few minutes.


----------



## mel28nicole

It's so hard! I hope the doc doesn't have this much trouble lol


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol. They probably have a touch more practice than we do. ;)


----------



## ladyluck84

Wide awake I have another scan in the morning as worried I haven't been sick for a few days. I'm so scared they are going to say there is no heart beat


----------



## wookie130

Ladyluck, good luck at your scan...I'm sure all will be well. Those symptoms like to keep us guessing, I tell you!


----------



## Bibliophile

^ What Wookie said. I'm sure everything will be just fine!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ladyluck - Good luck at your scan. I'm sure it will go well.

I, unfortunately, had some bright red spotting (just a tiny bit) this morning after BDing. Very stressed, of course, but trying to stay calm since it was most likely just from the BDing.


----------



## wookie130

It probably was due to the rumpy, Literati. I put my vajaybird on lockdown when I'm pregnant for this reason...no sex for DH. I mean, we do other stuff or whatever, but I'm just so worried about irritating my cervix, and freaking myself out. I'm actually kind of scared to poop sometimes because of this too. :rofl: But yeah, I would lay my money down on it that it was the :sex: that caused the bit of red spotting. If it was indeed due to the sex, the spotting shouldn't go on too long, and it may turn brown before tapering off. Definitely contact your doctor or midwife if it becomes very heavy, and you begin to have severe cramping.


----------



## Literati_Love

Wookie - I haven't had a single bit of spotting since the initial episode right after BDing, thank goodness. I take that as a good sign. 

This was our first time dtd since we conceived. I hadn't intended to, but poor DH was barely making it and I gave in today during the throes of passion. :haha: Now I really am scared to dtd for the rest of the time. I had only intended to wait til the 2nd tri?


----------



## Bibliophile

You can check with your doc, but that's totally normal and nothing to be worried about as long as it stops- just like it did. :)

I also haven't had any since the sex that caused conception... Sigh. Mostly because I've felt so crappy that I haven't even wanted it! (Other than in hormone induced dreams. Lol.) Must fix that SOON.


----------



## ladyluck84

Bibliophile I haven't dtd since conception first because I feel so crap and also because I'm too scared!!

I'm sure spotting happens just because that and I couldn't deal with the worry and stress!


----------



## Bibliophile

Yeah... I avoided through about week 6 because of that. But then I started feeling too crappy and now I feel like I should've just relaxed more.


----------



## ladyluck84

I feel way to crappy the sickness is really starting to get me down I keep apologising to my husband for being so miserable but I constantly feel tired and poorly. But I didn't want it to go as then I will be worried!! Roll on 12 weeks


----------



## Bibliophile

I'm ready for this tri to be over. The placenta can start its thing NOW as far as I'm concerned. Lol. I'm over it.


----------



## MrsD140810

How's everyone doing? Sorry I haven't been on for a while. Life has been busy!
Hope you're all ok. I know the feeling about wanting the first trimester to be over with now! It feels like the longest few months ever!
I'm queasy and have cramps on and off. Also, sore boobs. I've had my first 2 midwife appointments and I've got my 12 week scan in 2 weeks. I am excited yet so nervous. Part of me is so scared there will be no heartbeat or something. I just want the scan to be over with now so I can relax a bit more.
Has anyone had any cravings yet?! I hadn't but this evening I really want cookies! The warm, soft cookies you get from the shopping centre or ones you bake yourself. Trust me to want something I can't get hold of easily at 7 o'clock at night!


----------



## krystinab

Im with the you ladies. I am sooo over the first trimester. I am so looking forward to sharing the news with our families. Me & DH are taking our moms out on valentines day to tell them. I am trying to come up with some good ideas to let them know :)


----------



## Bibliophile

We were going to wait until Valentine's Day to tell everyone who doesn't know already... But we're going to dinner with my mom & co tomorrow and wedecided to just go ahead and tell them- my nephew already informed my sister (Psychic child? We didn't tell him.). And then we'll be in Cali at the end of the month and we're just going to go ahead and tell hubby's mom then. Everyone else will still wait.

But... I'm hoping my mom will bring us dinner a couple times a week for a bit until the 2nd tri kicks in and I feel better. :haha: Hubby's been sooo good about doing it, but he's gone a lot for work and I'm sure he'd like a break when he is home!


----------



## Literati_Love

Biblio - Definitely tell your mom now if you think she might help out while you're feeling sick! We told my family last week, and we'll probably tell dh's parents this week sometime. We won't bother telling his siblings or extended family til I'm 13 weeks.


----------



## ladyluck84

I told close family and friends as I needed their support through my previous losses so would want them to know either way but I am also planning on announcing valentines weekend


----------



## BusyBees

Hi ladies,

So last Thursday I had my Scan and baby was 6wks 4days with a healthy heartbeat. Originally thought I was 7weeks 6days before the scan as that was what doctor told me at 1st. But scan showed baby to be smaller however everything was healthy and growing right.

Anyway I woke up this morning and found watery brown discharge. Iv had dull cramps all the way through the pregnancy but nothing severe (my last MC was exactly the same started off as mild spotting then suddenly one day excruciating cramps and you know the rest....)

So after having a few days of relief seeing the hb I am absolutely terrified the same is happening. I have called the doctor and will be going in to A&E this afternoon. I suspected things were somewhat not right when all my symptoms kept disappearing as some of u may know because I kept posting in panic about it. I threw up yesterday morning after being on a train journey but that's all that happened in the last 2 weeks. So I think maybe my body still thinks it's pregnant and I'm miscarrying same time because it exactly what happened before.

I'm so scared and even though I been there before the thought of going through another MC is horrible. It never gets easier.


----------



## mel28nicole

Praying for you busybees! Hope it's nothing!

I found the baby's heartbeat last night! Got a better reading this morning! I was so excited :)


----------



## Bibliophile

FX for you, Busy.

That's exciting, Mel! Mine's still hiding out from the doppler. Naughty thing. :haha:


----------



## ladyluck84

Oh busybees I really hope your wrong! Thinking of you


----------



## Literati_Love

BusyBee - That is so scary. Remember that a bit of spotting in pregnancy can be normal and at least you have a healthy ultrasound on your side. I do hope you can get through this difficult day and hopefully you have some good news soon. :hugs:

Mel - That's great you got to hear the baby's heartbeat. I don't have a doppler so am counting down til my appointment Monday.


----------



## mel28nicole

My appointment is on Monday as well! Today was actually gonna be the last day I would look for the heart beat and I almost gave up but I got it! Such a relief lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

Is anyone else on here 12 weeks plus? I feel like everyone is 10 weeks and under. Not that it matters...I just thought there was someone further ahead of me before but she hasn't posted in a while?


----------



## mel28nicole

I feel we should have an update post on the first page with everyone's due dates, but the original poster sadly miscarried :( I can update my first post if you ladies want to? I can also put all the little angels as well. All the other rainbows pages have the due dates on the first post.


----------



## Literati_Love

That would be great, Mel. I am due August 8th! :)


----------



## mel28nicole

Ok so I went through the whole thread and tried to get everyone. Some people only posted once, and I'm not sure of the progress of their pregnancy so they were not included. Here is the list. Let me know if I messed up on ANY of the due dates. I also included our little angels. I put tickers on the first page too. I'm the 3rd post on the first page.

*August 2014 Rainbows Due Dates!

August 4
dodgercpkl

August 8
Literati_Love

August 12
_Kate_

August 19
mel28nicole
MrsD140810

August 20
Wookie130

August 24
Bibliophile

August 25
Mrs_X

August 26
MrsBB1323

August 27
Ladyluck84
Krystinab

August 30
Tess.ie

August 31
amjon
GH081012*

:angel: :angel: *Never Forget Our Angels* :angel: :angel:
LPF
Leinzlove
Wishalways
MrsMoose
Debzie
MamaPeaches
Katestar53
BusyBees​


----------



## ladyluck84

Thanks Mel! Mine has been moved to 25th but don't change it just yet I will wait and see if the next scan confirms it.

Which doppler do u use I really want to try but worried I will panic if I can't find it


----------



## mel28nicole

https://www.fetaldoppler.net/jpd-100b.html

This is the one I have. I don't think it's the best, I get a lot of interference with it and the battery dies quickly. I've been trying almost everyday since 8+6 to find it and I finally found it today.


----------



## BusyBees

So I went to A&E last night and they booked me for a scan on Monday because as usual there's nothing they can do. I know no one can stop a MC but a little care and some checks/bloodworks would have at least given me something. Iv just been left in the dark again. My partners trying to be supportive, but it's still so hard and I know I will be fine as everyone says but it doesn't make it any easier when you've seen a beautiful little heartbeat and dreamed of a bright future. 

I'm soooooo happy for you ladies that are still going strong I know you all will be amazing mommas!!!

I just have to let nature take it's course again and have it all confirmed Monday morning. 

X


----------



## wookie130

Busy...you're not out, until you're OUT, and since you found out nothing last night, don't count yourself out just yet. I know you're setting yourself up for the ultimate disappointment, and don't want to get your hopes up, but really, no miscarriage has been confirmed yet, right?

Please take care, and I hope the spotting is nothing.


----------



## Bibliophile

^What Wookie said.

I have the Sonoline B. I finally heard it yesterday morning, but it was too faint for the doppler to get a bpm reading. And then the little thing wouldn't cooperate again when Daddy got home! :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Busy - I hate when they say there's nothing they can do. We know they can't stop a m/c. What we want is to know one way or another!!! Goodness. I hope you can hang in there until your scan Monday. :hugs:

Mel - Thanks for doing up a list. Dodger is who I was thinking of. I wonder what happened to her? It seems like our month had a much higher than average number of miscarriages. :S How awful.


----------



## mel28nicole

I wonder the same. I checked out her pregnancy journal and she is doing well but seemed to disappear on our thread. An yes I agree, there were a lot of angels with us. It's so sad :(


----------



## ladyluck84

I was shocked at the number! Praying no more are added to that list and healthy babies all round.


----------



## MrsD140810

Thank you for updating the page Mel. It's lovely to see all our due dates yet so sad to see all the babies that didn't make it. 

BusyBees - I'm thinking of you. I'm sure the wait has been agonising. I've got my fingers crossed for you. You're not out yet. I hope the scan goes well tomorrow. Keep us posted.


----------



## BusyBees

All of your nice words have got me in tears ladies !!
At work ATM and the wait for my scan tommo is so scary...

Still having this brownish spotting which is increasing daily along with cramps, although not too painful almost like light period cramps

I pray that god gives me strength whichever the outcome. I was suppose to be due 30th august. 

Thanks so much for all the support, I don't have many positive people around me, especially since I moved to new home in December so this year has started off pretty lonely. 

Wish me luck 

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Good luck, Busy. I really feel for you. :hugs: I am hoping for the best but I know you need strength right now no matter what the outcome.


----------



## BusyBees

Thanks Literati!!

Had the scan this morning and baby is still doing fine. They aren't quite sure why I'm bleeding could see in the scan that there is more bleeding to come. But for now I can relax abit, stay away from the net and take it easy....

Thanks for all the support ladies!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Glad you got some good news!


:happydance: I think we're at the point now where I'll be able to find the heartbeat pretty reliably. I'm going to try and record it today and send it to family- some of them have gotten antsy to hear it already. :haha:


----------



## mel28nicole

That's great Busybees! When I'm on te computer tomorrow I'll fix the page. So glad to hear everything is ok!! When is your due date again?

Biblio - I got a nice recording the other day myself. I didn't send it out to everyone because they don't know I have a home doppler. We go in at 2 today (11:30 right now) for my next appointment and she'll be finding the heart beat and I'll be recording that to send to my mom


----------



## Literati_Love

Busy - that is just wonderful! I am glad the baby is doing well. Sometimes bleeding just happens and they don't know why but I hope you can relax knowing the baby is okay! :hugs: 

AFM - I am waiting at the dr's office right now when hopefully I'll hear the heartbeat. I will also try to record it since my DH can't be here.


----------



## MrsD140810

I'm so pleased for you Busy. What a relief! At least you can relax now knowing everything is ok and there's a healthy little heartbeat!


----------



## ladyluck84

That must of been a HUGE relief busy I'm so happy for u!


----------



## Literati_Love

Well, I got to hear the heartbeat for the first time today! It was a healthy 165 bpm, and the baby was kicking which created little 'blip' sounds in the doppler. Very excited and relieved!


----------



## Bibliophile

That's great, Mel! My mom didn't realize quite where baby is at the moment and that finding it is still hit or miss, so she asked me to bring it with us when we went over on Saturday... Lol. I had to explain that. So she'll be really excited if I can get it recorded and sent. She had a stillbirth at 8 months, so I think knowing we can check in whenever we want will help everyone relax a little more.

Awesome, Literati!! :happydance:


----------



## Tess.ie

Hi girls, haven't been here in a wee while!
I'm delighted to see everyone making good progress :) good idea making the list for the first page, it's nice to see where everyone is at, although sad to see all the wee angels.
I have a scan tomorrow, so hopefully will see a wriggly baby. I'm not sure what to expect, no symptoms and not a great feeling about it so just trying to keep positive until I know for sure! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Tess.ie - I am sure your scan will go great although of course I understand the anxiety. If it makes you feel better, my symptoms seemed to disappear at 9 weeks, but obviously baby was still doing well. My symptoms all reappeared with a vengeance around 10 weeks. 

Biblio - I'm glad the doppler will make your whole family feel a bit better. I am terrified of a stillbirth, but just try not to think about it.


----------



## mel28nicole

My appointment went well and we heard the heartbeat too! She got about 150 and it only took her like 5 minutes to find it :) my fiancé has a blood clotting disorder and we aren't sure if it will be passed onto the baby so if we have a boy we have to hold off on getting him circumcised so they can test him to see if he has it or else he may not be able to stop bleeding. It's weird because my fiancé didn't know he had it til he was 5 years old and he's circumcised lol and they had no issues with him. 

My next appointment is Feb 24, two days after my birthday. After that we'll be scheduling the gender scan!! This pregnancy is flying by already lol


----------



## Literati_Love

Yeah, my next appointment is Feb 24th as well. We are on the same appointment schedule. ahah


----------



## mel28nicole

That'll help me remember! Haha. Do you have a gender scan date yet or are you making that at the next appointment?


----------



## Tess.ie

A sad update from me I'm afraid, I'm joining the list of angels. Scan today saw no growth past 7+2 and no heartbeat :( rescan on thurs and will decide whether to wait to mc or if I want a d&c. So that's it from me :(
I hope all you wonderful mamas go on to have noneventful and healthy pregnancies, and cute little rainbow babies at the end. Thanks for all the positive words and support x


----------



## Bibliophile

So sorry to hear that, Tess. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Tess, I'm so shocked and sad to see this...did you have any indication at all? Didn't you have a good scan earlier? In any case, I'm so sorry. :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Tess.ie

It was my only scan, but with minimal symptoms and not really "feeling" pregnant it wasn't a huge shock for me. I am surprised by how absolutely crushed I feel, I'm so sad :(


----------



## wookie130

:hugs:

It's never easy, Tess, even if you think you're prepared for bad news...allow yourself time to grieve, and to heal.


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm so sorry Tess :( you're in my thoughts an prayers!! :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

Tess I'm so so sorry. I know nothing anyone can say will make u feel better but I am really thinking about you.


----------



## MrsD140810

Tess I am so so sorry. Actually cried when I read your post. That must be so devastating for you. I hope you're ok. Remember, we are all still here for you if you need to chat. :hugs: Why does this whole process have to be so cruel and difficult?!


----------



## Literati_Love

Mel - waiting til next appointment to schedule the u/s! 

Tess - I am shocked and saddened to hear your news. :cry: I am so very sorry for your loss and can't imagine going through what you're going through again. That is truly awful. It's not fair and I HATE that so many here have had to suffer a loss on this thread. :( I hope you are able to take some time to grieve and heal and put yourself back together again, as I'm sure you're completely broken. :hugs: You'll be in my thoughts are prayers. Again, I'm soo sorry.


----------



## mel28nicole

I waiting til the next one too! I'm hoping I'll be able to schedule it the same day I come in for my next OB so hoping March 24th is when we find out!


----------



## mel28nicole

I updated the first page! BusyBees from my understanding of your previous posts you're due August 31st? I know the one day you posted that you should have been 7+6 but only measured 6+4 so I'm not sure if they adjusted your due date or not :)


----------



## BusyBees

Hi everyone, how's mommas and baby's doing?

Aww Tess my heart is with you!! I hope you have lots of love and support around you.

Mel - they haven't given me a proper date yet, Monday 27th jan I measured at 8w5d

All was well but could see on scan that I would have more bleeding coming my way no reason for it...so currently having this light brown discharge stuff still worries me crazy but I just stay away from the net and keep myself busy. Sickness comes and goes and sore bobs have gone for the last 2 days so I do feel quite negative today.

Told the partners family about pregnancy although I feel worried as it's too early still. Got my next scan 18th February and that's when I will know exact dates for sure, have a feeling edd will end up being September sometime....

Just in a whole heap of uncertainty, I just keep baby's heartbeat sound and vision in my head to keep positive.

Hugs

X


----------



## MrsD140810

Hey ladies,

Busy - it's such a worrying time isn't it? Especially if you've been bleeding. But you should reassure yourself that when you had your scan everything was ok and they weren't concerned. If they were worried, I think they'd be keeping more of a close eye on you. Hope you're ok. I know it's hard but try to keep positive!

I have my 12 week scan on Tuesday. Everyone around me who knows, is really excited about it. I'm just worried. Hopefully everything will be ok and then I'll be able to relax and let everyone know afterwards. The scan has felt like such a long time coming - I can't believe it's finally here! I just hope and pray everything is ok. 

My sickness and cramps have lessened in the past week. I've read that 11 weeks onwards, you can start to feel better. So I'm hoping it's that! Boobs still feel massive.

How's everyone else doing? We're nearly there ladies. Almost at the end of the first trimester for some of us. It has felt like forever!


----------



## mel28nicole

Busy - just stay positive hun! This will be your rainbow!

Everytime I start feeling better I get sick again lol. I can't wait for the 2nd trimester I have like no appetite and I wanna eat lol


----------



## wookie130

When I was pregnant with Hannah, the morning sickness went well into the second trimester, and I didn't feel good until about 18 weeks into it. You never know.

I can't believe I'm nearly 12 weeks along. My appointment is on Wednesday, and I don't get a scan, but they whip out the doppler so I can hear the heartbeat. I sure hope they have better luck in the office than I've been having with my Sonoline B at home...I can't find the little booger AT ALL! Well, sometimes I think I do, and then he/she decides to hide just as I think I hear something resembling a heartbeat. I pray everything is okay. No bleeding since the 7 week incident, before my 8 week ultrasound, so hopefully all is still well, and Hannah will be having a brother or sister in August. If they can't pick up a heartbeat on the doppler, then they will send me in for an ultrasound, but I'm hoping it doesn't come to that, because I imagine I'll be pretty concerned at that point. If all is well next week, then I should be also getting my MaterniT21 screening test next week or the following week...and then within about 10 days after that, we'll know if he/she is healthy, and if it's :blue: or :pink: !


----------



## krystinab

Goodness there is so much goon on. Good luck to the ladies who have upcoming appointments. I had my 10 week scan and my lil gummie was just dancing away..lol

Are all of you ladies getting gender scans? I think I'm going to play for team YELLOW!


----------



## Bibliophile

Busy, sounds like you're measuring almost 2 weeks behind me & I'm due the 24th. You'll probably be September. :)

MrsD, I started feeling better at the end of 9 weeks- and the heartbeat is still perfect, so everyone's a little different. I still feel queasy sometimes and the tiredness hasn't let up other than to get rid of my daily nap. But that little bit has been soooo nice! Hope you start feeling better soon!

Exciting, Wookie! Have you watched some videos on how to find it? Everyone kept saying it's near the pubic bone, but once I found it, I realized was looking too far down! Lol. It's low, but not *that* low. Mine's closer to the midway point between my belly button and the bone- and you're farther, so baby might be moving higher. 

I'm not scheduled for a scan at next week's appointment, but we paid cash for the first one since our insurance hadn't started yet. So I'm going to talk to the billing ladies this week and see if they think the insurance will pay for one- crossing my fingers. We're planning to go public about the 14th and it would be fun to have a scan that looks like an actual baby to show off. Lol.


----------



## mel28nicole

The baby for me has been slightly to the right at like a half way point between my belly button and my pelvic bone. Surprisingly tonight I found the baby more to the left which was a first lol. I had a really bad day at work and I'm close to quiting. It's too stressful and I really don't need all the drama. I work at a residents home for 18-22 year olds. Today I had to call the cops because two of them got physical. It's just something I can't deal with while pregnant anymore


----------



## ladyluck84

For me the heartbeat is right next to the public bone and slightly to the left. 

Mel that's hard and wouldn't want to deal with it pregnant


----------



## wookie130

Bib, I'm an old pro on using a doppler. I used it daily with my last pregnancy, and never had too much trouble. The reality of using home dopplers, is that 11/12 weeks is still quite early to find a heartbeat...a lot of health care professionals struggle to find it with the office doppler at that point, and then move to the patient needing an ultrasound. I just think the baby is still so small that he/she runs and hides when the doppler comes out...a lot of folks online make it sound like it's so easy to use a doppler at 8-10 weeks, but the reality, is that for most ladies, that is simply too early, and that it is far easier to detect the heartbeat once a woman is more like 14-16 weeks along.


----------



## mel28nicole

I agree it's definitely hard to find! Still takes me about 20 minutes each time and I'll get it for a glimpse and it'll run and hide. So I have to not press as hard to bring the baby out of hiding. I was surprised with me finding it at 10+3 with me being plus size. I watched a ton of videos to make sure that was the baby I was hearing lol


----------



## ladyluck84

I agree I was shocked finding it at 10w3d but like Mel I watched a lot and have learnt where to find it but still it's not there every time and I have to give up and try later. Think it also depends on the position and tilt if your uterus


----------



## MrsD140810

Just 10 hours to until my 12 week scan. I'm so nervous I can't sleep!


----------



## ladyluck84

Good luck mrs d!


----------



## Bibliophile

Good luck MrsD!


I'm finding it within about 5 minutes (usually less) now. The first and second times took a bit, but it's coming pretty easily now. Considering the attitude of the people at this office, I think they'll probably be annoyed if I tell them I have a doppler next week at the appointment... Oh, well! This is the last one with them anyway.


----------



## BusyBees

Hey 

So I'm still having this brown watery spotting it's actually worrying me but I know they won't do anything unless I'm bleeding red and heavy but I can't help the worry. Appointment for next scan on the 18th feels soooo far away!!

Not really getting any crazy symptoms feels good not to be throwing up but then again I worry why my boobs aren't as sore, or why I'm not sick anymore, indigestion has gone the usual constant worried at the back of my mind. But I'm. Ok just keeping busy. Iv just been made redundant from company I worked with so abit stressed about money as just with my partners income we will be struggling. 

I'm probably in the September rainbows now but I've got to know a lot of u here so hope u don't mind me sticking around :)

X

Hugs


----------



## Literati_Love

Busy - I don't mind at all your sticking around! Probably a lot of you at the end will end up giving birth in September anyway! I hope you can avoid worrying too much. My boobs barely hurt from 8 or 9 weeks onward if it makes you feel any better. They actually hurt more now that I'm in the second trimester! Go figure. 

Mrs D - good luck today! I am sure all will be well. :hugs:


----------



## Bibliophile

I would cry if I don't have it until September! I'd be over a week late at that point... Lol.


----------



## mel28nicole

Busy it's totally fine if your in September! I wouldn't wanna push you out! Lol

I have so much going on this summer I wouldn't be surprised if I go early in July! I hope not, but i can see it happening. Makes me nervous!


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies how is everyone doing?

I had my scan! Everything was great! It was so exciting seeing the baby and hearing the heartbeat! I was so ridiculously nervous beforehand but it's so nice being able to tell people and relax a bit now!

They had to scan me twice. Normal ultrasound and an internal scan. The baby wasn't being helpful and kept moving! At one point it was upside down so they made me jump up and down to try and move it!

Busy - I wouldn't worry about symptoms disappearing. That was partly why I was panicking today! I haven't been sick for over a week, boobs not so sore, although still huge! And other than tiredness, I've been ok. It made me worried but everything was great today!


----------



## ladyluck84

Yay so glad mrs d. I too had an upside down wiggly one!


----------



## wookie130

MrsD- Yay for a great scan! LOL @ having to jump up and down!!! :rofl:


----------



## mel28nicole

Glad your scan went well Mrs D! :) I had no idea jumping could help turn the baby around lol!


----------



## ladyluck84

Had my scan!! All well they have moved my due date to the 23rd August


----------



## Bibliophile

That's great!


We have our 12w appointment tomorrow. Nothing exciting, I'm sure. :)


----------



## KatyKat

Hi ladies, finally feeling brave enough to join you all. Had my dating scan today after a nail biting twelve weeks which have included three early scans and an emergency scan following a bleed. Happily all is well, and they've brought my due date forward slightly to 19th August. 

Hoping I can relax a bit now as my nerves have been shredded to hell over the last few weeks, and hoping that this monkey keeps hanging in there. :thumbup:


----------



## Selene30

The same thing happened to me we have been ttc for over a year I had a mc in august and i'm expecting now i am so grateful. But from 4 weeks I was in soo much pain i was sure it was ectopic but the US showed us nothing. im 15 weeks still in soo much pain. been in bed for all this time. they tell me some women get pain as in stretching pains. I am not convinced as medically nothing really stretches in the first weeks. It feels like i had my period for three months. My husbands friend said his friend apparently had braxton hicks contractions throughout the whole first trimester as well till the end of the pregnancy. But the baby was healthy and fine.

Recently i just felt the first stirrings of little moonmoon and to me that makes up for everything I have been through. I am wishing you the best of luck <3


----------



## Bibliophile

Welcome, Katy! Congrats!


----------



## mel28nicole

Welcome Katy (due date buddy!!) and Selene! Selene I'm guessing you're due around August 5th? I will add you to the front page!

Glad your scan went well! I updated you as well on the front page.

13 weeks tomorrow and I can't believe it! I love having my doppler and listening in on the little one! It's great and I'm glad I bought it. Still have MS so I'm praying it goes away SOON! Hope the rest of you are doing well :hugs:


----------



## ladyluck84

My morning sickness is still here too. Hoping so much it ends soon


----------



## Selene30

mel28nicole said:


> Welcome Katy (due date buddy!!) and Selene! Selene I'm guessing you're due around August 5th? I will add you to the front page!
> 
> Glad your scan went well! I updated you as well on the front page.
> 
> 13 weeks tomorrow and I can't believe it! I love having my doppler and listening in on the little one! It's great and I'm glad I bought it. Still have MS so I'm praying it goes away SOON! Hope the rest of you are doing well :hugs:

Mel at first i was told my due date is 6 Aug and then after my 12 week scan she told me im actually 13w and the baby is due on the 30th of July. I know most babies dont always come home on their due date. Mom said not one of the three of us arrived on our due date. I am very flexible and open to whenever little moonmoon wants to come home. Personally i really wish that LO comes home between 18-27th july :mail:


----------



## wookie130

Welcome Katy and Selene! :)

I don't know if I ever updated on my appointment last week! LOL! Classic preggo-brain moment right there, I guess.

Anyway, it was last Wednesday, when I turned 12 weeks. The nurse attempted the doppler, and tried and tried, with no luck in finding a heartbeat. I wasn't surprised, as I couldn't find it at home with my own doppler either...and I was sent in for an ultrasound. Well, baby is fine, and measuring right on at 12 weeks, with a heartbeat of 158 bpm this time. Apparently the little gipper is positioned in such a way that finding the heartbeat right now with a doppler is difficult, if not impossible. Perhaps I have an anterior placenta? I don't know. But, all was well. Oh! And I took the MaterniT21 Plus screening last Wednesday also, so I'll be finding out if baby is looking chromosomally normal, and whether it's a boy or girl. I may know by the end of this week, possibly into next week...impatiently waiting for those results!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Aww baby's being difficult! I bet it was nice to see baby, though!


----------



## mel28nicole

Wookie glad your scan went well! I would have been so nervous! With my first pregnancy we went in and couldn't hear a heartbeat and that's when I has the ultrasound to confirm I had a MMC :( your baby was just being silly looks like! :) can't wait to find out what you're having! I didn't do any the testing so probably at the end of march we will have our gender ultrasound. 

Selene I will update the first page when I get on the computer tonight at work! You're more than welcome to be with us! Who knows baby might not come til Aug 1st! Lol


----------



## MrsD140810

Glad everyone is doing well and babies are showing off their heartbeats at the scans! All such a worrying time!

I'm 13 weeks today too. Woohoo! It's great to reach this milestone! As well as my regular scan last week, I also went for a private scan. He looked very closely for abnormalities and was very thorough. All looks great and he predicted the sex. He said it was difficult to tell completely as my womb is tilted but he thinks theres a 70-80% chance it's a girl! So exciting!


----------



## krystinab

Welcome new ladies :)

Wookie, glad to hear everything went well. Unfortunaly I too had the same experience as Mel28 when the doppler didnt pick up a HB the last time I was pregoo. It makes me very happy to hear stories like yours :)

Ladies, can they can tell the gender during the MaterniT21? Its only a scan and BW right?? I mean how can they tell? Also has everyone passed the week that they mc'd the last time. I had a mmc at 9 weeks so when I went in for my 10 week scan and everything looked great it was like a breath of fresh air...wonderign if its the same for you other ladies :)


----------



## wookie130

krystinab said:


> Welcome new ladies :)
> 
> Wookie, glad to hear everything went well. Unfortunaly I too had the same experience as Mel28 when the doppler didnt pick up a HB the last time I was pregoo. It makes me very happy to hear stories like yours :)
> 
> Ladies, can they can tell the gender during the MaterniT21? Its only a scan and BW right?? I mean how can they tell? Also has everyone passed the week that they mc'd the last time. I had a mmc at 9 weeks so when I went in for my 10 week scan and everything looked great it was like a breath of fresh air...wonderign if its the same for you other ladies :)

They can tell you the gender with your MaterniT21 results. No scan, it's just a simple blood test, and the sample is sent directly to the Sequenom Laboratory either in California or North Carolina. You have to meet certain requirements to take it, such as advanced maternal age (which means you are 35 or older, which I am), among other criteria. The NT (Nuchal Translucency) scan and blood test is another screening tool, but it is far less accurate than the MaterniT21 in detecting Trisomy 21 (Down's), among other chromosomal abnormalities...it also will not reveal the gender. Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## mel28nicole

Krystina I didn't have that testing done so I wish I could help you out! The baby for me stopped at 8 last time so I am WELL passed that stage so I'm so excited!! I was SO nervous going in for my last appointment at 10+6 because I knew they were gonna listen to the heartbeat and I was so scared of last time. But she found it within 5 minutes! Of course I have my doppler too and I find it within a couple minutes. I had a REALLY nice recording of it from Saturday that I posted on my journal. It's such a beautiful sound I love it!


----------



## Bibliophile

You can get a blood test done through other labs to determine gender, too. :) The place I'm using is $150 and you just have to be at least 10 weeks. Our sample collection kit is on the way- I'm so excited! (And this place uses a full sample of blood, not a finger prick, so it's more accurate.) 

Krystina, I don't know how the other test works. But this blood test tests for the male chromosome. If it's present, it's a boy. If it's absent, it's a girl.


----------



## krystinab

Thanks for the info ladies. Apparenlty, I am getting a NT screen, (Nuchal Translucency). Its just BW & a scan to look for down syndrome and two other chromosomal disoreders (Trisomy 13 & 18). I just am excited about seeing my lil gummie again!! 

Last question, any of you ladies getting pincking feelings you your bellies? Like a quick pinch?


----------



## Bibliophile

I get all kinds of twinges and pains all the time. Lol.


----------



## ladyluck84

All quiet here how is everyone?


----------



## mel28nicole

I was going to say the same thing!

Things are going good other than being sent to the ER two days ago for being dehydrated! That was super scary and I definitely don't want that to happen again! I had a massive headache and kept vomiting. Ugh! But all is well now and baby is fine. My next appointment is Monday and I'll be scheduling my ultrasound so I can't wait!

How is everyone else?


----------



## krystinab

mel28nicole sorry about your ER scare! I amglad everything is ok with you and bub. I hear its easy to get dehydrated while preggo...I have to force myself to drink enough fluids :wacko:

AFM, everything is good! We had our NT scan and the baby looked wonderful he (we are claiming a boy) was just moving around. :cloud9:

Is someone going to move this thread to the second trimester forum?? A lot of us will be/ have hit the second trimester soon :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bibliophile

We talked a while ago about not moving the thread since this isn't in any trimester forums, but rather in the PAL forum. No reason to move it.

Everything's going well here. I'm feeling better, which is great since we accepted a job offer (for hubby) last week and have to do a 1,000 mile move next month. Needless to say, it's been a bit chaotic trying to get this going.


----------



## mel28nicole

Krystina what a beautiful scan pic!

Biblio that sucks with the move but at least it would be a better job!!

I thought I was giving myself enough fluids. Apparently Powerade is a no no lol. Been drinking a lot of water ever since and I feel like I'm going to the bathroom every hour! Also, when I lay down at night, I think I'm feeling some flutters and twinges. Not kicks, but definitely something!


----------



## ladyluck84

I too have dehydrated because of the vomiting I hate the gurgle feeling in my stomach so haven't been drinking as much as a should. Praying the sickness will stop soon. Mel I thought I felt something yesterday really low down like near my cervix


----------



## mel28nicole

I hope it's the baby we are feeling and not gas lol!


----------



## Literati_Love

I've been feeling little flutters or twitchy feelings for almost 4 weeks now. All the preggos I've talked to who have felt kicks say that it feels the same as I described. Exciting! Sorry you had to go to the hospital, Mel. Are you still throwing up a lot? I started feeling a lot better after 14 weeks 3 days...but I definitely still have waves of nausea and the smell aversions aren't going away.


----------



## mel28nicole

After the hospital they gave me a prescription for zofran so I have been taking one a day whenever I start feeling really nauseous. Prior to the hospital visit I was still puking every other day. I hope it starts dying off!


----------



## wookie130

For those of you who are pregnant with #1, the first movements do kind of feel (in my experience) like farty bubbles, or sometimes like popcorn popping. That's the only way I can describe it.

I too have been feeling some slight movements at night, after I've been laying down. I can FINALLY find him on our doppler now! What a relief that is! My husband is so excited to be having a son this time...having one of each just seems like a dream come true. We are going to name him Oscar Dennis. Oscar was my great grandfather's name, and Dennis is my dad's name. 

One thing I can say, having had a little girl first, is that shopping for clothes for a boy (which is essentially all we'll be needing for this baby...we have all of the big stuff already) is really kind of lame! LOL!!! I'm really picky about little boy clothes. I don't like teddy bears, choo choo trains, nautical-themed stuff, etc. I like baby boy clothes that look like big-boy clothes, if that makes sense. I like stripes, little jeans, plaid, polo shirts, etc. Oh, and simple sleepers and onesies... But good grief, there are some stupid boy clothing options out there. :rofl: I can go shopping for my daughter, and feel like I've hit the jackpot in cuteness, and my poor son is going to get the fashion shaft! LOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Yay for your boy wookie!! I'll update the first page that you're team blue!! That's what I'm feeling! Like popcorn or SOMETHING! My fiancé thinks I'm nuts lol. 

And I agree boys clothes are so hard! When I was shopping for my nephew I couldn't find anything! I'm hoping it's a boy but shopping is going to suck lol. I can't wait to schedule my scan to find out! I was feeling a girl but now I just don't know!


----------



## wookie130

Well, my advice would be to NOT take any stock in the heartbeat theory in determining a baby's gender. My daughter was always in the lower boy range, and now my son always has a quicker, "girly" heartbeat. So, that's yet another old wives' tale. I thought for sure we were having another girl, and we were so surprised to get the phone call with our MaterniT21 test results, that it was a healthy boy!


----------



## Bibliophile

I've been having bubbly sensations for a bit now, too... I haven't mentioned them because I don't want people to think I'm nuts or imagining things! :haha: But it's nothing I've ever felt before, even with gas or a stomach upset or anything. 

Hooray for finding out, Wookie! We should know next week. :)


----------



## mel28nicole

I thought I was imaging things too! But it happens everytime I lay down, it has to be baby!!

Old wives tales make me mad! My OB never mentions anything like that, but everyone else does. The hospital I went to is my local one and they are terrible! But I knew I only needed fluids and I knew it couldn't be THAT hard to. The nurse was like "oh yeah that heart rate says girl, and you got heartburn, head full of hair." Then she went on to tell me what SHE thinks the name should be and told me she didn't like the name I had in mind. Um HELLO, my child not yours! My local hospital is so unprofessional. Oh they also kept asking me why I choose a different place over them for my OB. Uh, because you guys suck lol.


----------



## wookie130

I do think there is a bit of real science behind the heartburn = hair thing. I have read that the same hormone that is responsible for hair growth in neonates is also what gives pregnant women the horrific heartburn. I suffered immeasurably from it the last time I was pregnant. Whenever I had an ultrasound done, and they'd do the 4D view, I'd never see hair, and I was convinced she'd be a baldy. Well, she was born with a head FULL of longish dark fluffy hair! <3 So, in my case, this was true. I have heard of some gals having the crappy heartburn, and then having some pretty bare-headed babies, though. :rofl:


----------



## ladyluck84

I have also heard bad sickness can mean a girl but have friends who went on to have boys after being very sicky. 

So who is finding out what they are having and who us staying team yellow?


----------



## mel28nicole

Wookie I definitely believe in the hair thing! But the heartrate, not so much.

I was set that sickness = girl. But my mom had two girls and was never sick! lol. She feels bad for how sick I've been lol.

And we are DEFINITELY finding out. I would love to stay team yellow but I seriously couldn't go that long without knowing. It's funny tho, some people are like "oh you should be surprised!" But honestly, no one around here does that. They think you're nuts if you don't find out!

Plus we are TERRIBLE with names. We have had our boy name picked out for a while. But we have been on the fence with different girl names. So if we do have a girl, it will help us be more stern about choosing a name lol.


----------



## Bibliophile

We'll know next week, but we aren't telling anyone. :)


----------



## ladyluck84

I thought about doing this but I think I would let it slip!


----------



## krystinab

I am on team yellow. I feel like there are few surprises in life anymore....my friends think Im crazy but I just dont want to know :) Im hoping for a boy though.


----------



## Literati_Love

We are definitely finding out the gender if we can! To me, seeing what our baby looks like will be enough of a surprise! I want to be prepared with gender-appropriate clothing and I also think it will help me bond with the baby.

That is so cool that we've all been feeling movements so early. I, too, avoided mentioning anything for a while because I didn't want people to think I was just imagining it.

The sickness theory definitely isn't true. My sis-in-law has had 3 girls and a boy and her sickness has really just increased with each pregnancy, so with each girl it was worse and then finally for her 4th she had a boy and she was sickest of all. Another friend was EXTREMELY ill and couldn't even move without throwing up, and it was a boy!

Also, the heart burn theory might carry -some- weight but I doubt it's that accurate either. I am definitely suffering from heart burn, but both my DH and I were completely bald babies so I am expecting that ours will be as well.


----------



## wookie130

I love knowing the gender at only 14 1/2 weeks along. We already have him named, and we've already bought a few newborn and 0-3 month outfits for him! We are very excited. I guess in my view, finding out what you're having is a surprise at any point in gestation...whether it be at 12 weeks (like me), or 20 weeks, or at the birth! It's a surprise either way, really. I'm just choosing to be surprised a lot earlier than a lot of people! LOL!


----------



## mel28nicole

I would rather be surprised now as well. I find it a lot easier to prepare, even though they do have a lot of gender neutral items. We finally did decide on a girl name tho! I have my appointment on Monday so I can't wait to schedule the ultrasound :)


----------



## Literati_Love

We have already decided on names as well (we have one picked out for a girl, and one for a boy). It's nice to have that settled!


----------



## mel28nicole

It definitely is! We were pretty quick with a boy name, but that's because I love boy names lol. The girl one was so tricky and we were set with one but everyone gave me a hard time about it and I slowly started having doubts. I love it but I wasn't IN love with it like I was with the boy name. So we figured out a new girl name last night. Can't wait to find out what we are having!!

For a boy we are going with Miles Jacob. For a girl we are going with Scarlet Rose. I'm not sure if I will put it out there on facebook quite yet when we find out what we are having. I would like to put it out there, but I feel like making everyone else wait it out lol!


----------



## krystinab

Yea I think finding out the gender is totally up to the parents. Everyone has their own reasons as to find out or not....

Mel I really like Scarlet Rose. Is red/pink your favorite color? 

Are any of you ladies experiencing headaches? My head has been killing me the last couple days....ugh I just can't shake it...last question for the night, anybody have a belly button ring? When did you take it out? When are you planning to? I have one and it's really hard for me to part with, but DH is ready for me to take it out. I'm thinking of getting a pregnancy one....i dunno...


----------



## mel28nicole

Neither are my favorite color :haha: I was thinking of celebrity names and Scarlet Johanson came to mind lol. I had a really bad headache when I was dehydrated but I think it was because I was dehydrated.


----------



## ladyluck84

Yes I have had a bad headache and I thought when they came I would be fine as the sickness would be gone. I was not prepared for sick and headache!

Mel both lovely names!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, regarding the naval ring, I didn't take mine out until I was about 5/6 months pregnant. I waited until I was around 7 months to take out of my nipple piercings, and my vertical clitoral hood piercing also. Each to her own on that one, I'm thinking. The navel piercing should come out a bit sooner though, lest it begin to migrate, or get torn out.

Mel, love those names! I know a little girl named Scarlet...she's a doll.

As far as headaches go, that's totally normal. I have had them something awful this time around...ick. They're not fun!


----------



## Literati_Love

Mel - I like those names...and I agree it's nice to make everyone wait for the birth announcement. 

As for headaches, I've had them too since about 8 weeks but I think they've been less frequent for the past week or two. I know they're not from dehydration...not really sure what they're from but I don't like them!


----------



## krystinab

wookie130 said:


> Hey, regarding the naval ring, I didn't take mine out until I was about 5/6 months pregnant. I waited until I was around 7 months to take out of my nipple piercings, and my vertical clitoral hood piercing also. Each to her own on that one, I'm thinking. The navel piercing should come out a bit sooner though, lest it begin to migrate, or get torn out.
> 
> Mel, love those names! I know a little girl named Scarlet...she's a doll.
> 
> As far as headaches go, that's totally normal. I have had them something awful this time around...ick. They're not fun!

Did you naval piercing close up? I've had mine for 10 years...hoping it's like my nose and never closes....


----------



## wookie130

You know, I'm not sure if it's closed or not! I've had mine for about 17 years, and since having my daughter, I don't know if I could still get a barbell or ring in there or not...


----------



## Bibliophile

We're keeping everything neutral no matter what, so we're mostly finding out just because we're too curious. Lol!

I had a few headaches a week ago... But it was soon after I went off the progesterone (and I usually get migraines when that drops at the end of my cycle, so I was expecting it). And I had some lidocaine with epinephrine in it to get rid of a mole, and I think that had something to do with it, too. Otherwise, I've had lots fewer headaches than usual.


----------



## mel28nicole

Finding out the sex March 21st at 9:45am!!! AHHH!!!

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## wookie130

I feel like doody-on-a-stick, Mel. Bad headache, tired, and just run-down feeling. 

But yay for finding out the gender! That's less than a month out, so not long now!


----------



## mel28nicole

Wookie I'm in the same boat! Other than the headache, I just feel so run down. I'm lacking sleep and I just feel drained 24/7 :(

This is going to be te slowest 3 weeks of my life!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Sorry you guys aren't feeling very well. :(

Doing pretty well here. It's more the rest of my life that's draining me right now! Lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lucky you, Mel. I couldn't get in for my ultrasound until April 2nd (when I'll be nearly 22 weeks). Very disappointing. :( Sorry you girls are feeling run-down. I am too - I have been fighting off a fever so was up a lot in the night will alternating chills and sweats. I just had this exact same illness two weeks ago!


----------



## mel28nicole

My doctor really wanted me to do it at 20 which is around April 1st. But my fiancé was only able to get a day off on the 21st. I'm just hoping the baby gets in the right position so we can know!


----------



## MrsD140810

Hey ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been really busy lately! Work has been manic.

How are you all doing? I'm feeling so much better but weirdly, my biggest symptom at the moment is eczema! My arms are really bad. Trying out lots of different creams, as my doctor was useless. 

I'm loving my growing bump! Having a bump suddenly makes it feel so real! I'm quite thin so it's become noticeable really quickly!

We went shopping the other day - it was so exciting looking at all the baby stuff! Has anyone bought anything yet?

So frustrating I still have to wait over a month until my next scan! Just want to see baby again!


----------



## mel28nicole

Sorry about the eczema mrs d! Hopefully it goes away soon! We haven't bought anything yet. I think it's because other people have us a couple things last time and we ended up miscarrying. I was afraid to jinx it lol. I'm sure we will go shopping crazy once we find out the sex. We are also in the process of planning the baby shower!


----------



## wookie130

I've bought a few newborn clothes, and some 0-3 month clothes. I have made a pretty detailed list of all of the stuff we'll be needing to buy in the future for him before he arrives!


----------



## Literati_Love

I am excited about my bump too! My bump has a growth spurt over the weekend so now you can actually see it under clothes which is exciting. 

The only things we've bought so far are a video baby monitor and a couple warm outdoor fleeces that were on clearance at the grocery store! We're having some financial trouble so we have to wait a while to get anything else.


----------



## Bibliophile

I've bought some clothes and we have a few things that people had been saving for us. We'll start doing more once we move, though.


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi ladies it's been a while!! Hope you are all doing well!

Got 9 more days til my scan! Ah! Can't wait! I'm starting to feel HUGE! I got a bigger belly but I feel like it's rounding out. I usually don't feel movement except at night but I've been feeling little pokes all day! Still have sickness in the mornings but I'm just getting used to it at this point. It's like a normal routine now. We also bought a couple of Pittsburgh Penguins hockey gear for our little one. They are 12 mos and 2T LOL! so they are too big right now but they can wear it eventually! My wedding planning is slowly coming together too, just need to work on a couple more things and it looks like we are set to go. I can't wait to get it over with lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

Mel - So exciting that your scan is so soon! That will be nice for you.

I am the same with the sickness in the mornings, but I'm getting used to it too! Funny what we start to put up with. 

I've been feeling more movement too, although there is the occasional day (like today) that I don't feel much at all.


----------



## mel28nicole

That's like the other day I didn't feel anything. I brought out the doppler and baby was fine. When I laid down for the night, there it was doing the little pokes lol!


----------



## ladyluck84

Hi ladies I'm feeling loads if wiggles now but again only notice them when I stop so mostly in the car and evening. We found out we are having a boy!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Awe yay another boy!! That's so exciting!! Congrats!!


----------



## wookie130

Ladyluck, congrats on a little baby boy! Awww, Go Team :blue:!!!! We have a daughter who just turned a year old yesterday (*sniffle*), we are so excited to raise a little son along side her. We feel so blessed to be having one of each!

Mel- Good luck at your upcoming scan! Here's to a healthy baby, and hopefully a baby who keeps his/her legs uncrossed for you!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lady - That's exciting news! I am so jealous of everyone finding out before me even thought I'm the furthest along. :( Are you going to rush out and buy some boy clothes?

Mel - Is there a gender you're hoping for?

Wookie - So nice that you get to have one of each gender! That's the dream.


----------



## mel28nicole

We are kind of secretly hoping for a boy. We have a nephew who will be 14 months when he is born and I can see them being best friends. I want them to have a good relationship like my fiance and his cousin have. But I do want a girl so we can possibly get softball going again! I miss it so much lol.

We were set on Miles Jacob for a boy but now my fiance wants Raleigh Joseph (I'm trying to get him to spell it Rawley). I love both names so I'm undecided!


----------



## ladyluck84

I haven't brought anything yet but had a good look on the internet at nursery things


----------



## mel28nicole

I'm too nervous to buy anything! Our 2nd bedroom is no where near cleaned out to start putting stuff in there for the baby and I have no where else to put anything yet. I'm not sure if I should be excited or nervous to start on the baby room


----------



## ladyluck84

My room is full too Mel that's why it's just looking. I'm thinking I might try and make a start sorting it over Easter


----------



## wookie130

I think the sooner you can get the big jobs out of the way, such as cleaning out a room for a nursery, setting up furniture, etc., the better, really. 2nd tri is the time to get things done, when you're still comfortable, and have energy, etc. Come 3rd tri, things start to get reeeeallllllyy uncomfortable, and the sleepy/tired/lethargy ensues.


----------



## mel28nicole

You're definitely right! My fiancé has been working 7 days a week and hasn't been able to help. Once he goes out of town he'll be home on the weekends so I'm hoping to get everything started then!


----------



## mel28nicole

We are team pink!! We were very surprised but my initial intuition was correct with a girl! She's measuring 5 days ahead. My tech thinks it may be because of GD but I hope not! I have my OB appointment tomorrow so I'm not sure we will schedule the glucose testing soon or not. 

I'm still sick almost every morning :( Headaches have gone down because I ran out of zofran lol. Feeling movement here and there but I think the tech mentioned I have an anterior placenta which may explain the lack of movement. Other than measuring ahead she's perfect! OH was a little disappointed that it's not a boy but I know she's going to be daddy's little princess!


----------



## wookie130

He will LOVE having a daughter...I think little girls just have a special attachment to their daddies. I know my daughter does! When it comes down to Daddy or me, I am chopped liver these days! :rofl:


----------



## mel28nicole

Hahaha that's so adorable!! I have a very good relationship with my dad and I know my fiance will be a great dad! He even went out and bought a onesie today :) Makes me excited because at first he was like "buying girl clothes are no fun!!" He'll realize how fun it is!


----------



## Literati_Love

Mel - that is exciting that you're having a girl! Your fiancé will definitely come around to the idea very soon. :) 

I am sure it's quite common to your baby to be measuring a bit large. I wouldn't be too worried about GD!


----------



## krystinab

Congrats Mel...

Who else knows what they are having? Im guessing there will be scans coming soon :)


----------



## mel28nicole

My doctor was concerned about the size at all! But she said they didn't get everything they needed so she wants me to have another ultrasound. She also listened into the heartbeat and it was irregular. It would be in the 150s and then drop low and go back up so they want to look and see if there are any issues with her heart. we are going in again April 7th


----------



## Literati_Love

Mel - Hmm, I hope everything is okay with the baby's heart! It will be nice to see your LO again in a couple weeks though. :)

Krystina - I still don't know. I don't have my u/s until April 2nd!


----------



## ladyluck84

Congratulations Mel!

Kristina I already know I'm having a boy. I have another scan on the 31st and can't wait to see him again. In looking very round now!


----------



## Bibliophile

Hope everything's ok, Mel.

We've known for a few weeks what it is. :) Of course, I keep having nightmares that the blood test was wrong. :haha: It'll be nice to have our ultrasound and get confirmation that way, too!


----------



## Literati_Love

Found out today we are :pink:!! I'm very excited to go out and buy girl clothes!


----------



## mel28nicole

Yay literati!! Congrats on team pink!! I haven't really bought much yet, I've been trying to decide on the bedding I want lol!


----------



## shmunster

Hi :)

I'm kind of new, I read but dont post often

5 years ago I had an ectopic pregnancy and lost one of my tubes, I have since had a son who is 4, and am due at the end of August with this one

Even though I've had a baby since I'm still so so nervous, I just cant relax

I've got my 20 week scan next week, and am pretty nervous about that, though in the last week I've started to feel movement which feels pretty good

Sometimes I just want to talk to someone who understand


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi shmunster! We all totally understand. Even at this point where I am starting to feel the baby move a little I still worry something will happen! But having these girls here for support is very helpful! :flower:


----------



## Literati_Love

Shmunster - I totally understand your anxiety. I was really nervous for my ultrasound as well but more than likely your baby will be perfectly healthy! 

Mel - ah, yes, bedding! We are going with a jungle theme for the nursery but we haven't bought anything for it yet. We did, however, just run out and buy way too many girl clothes! Hehe!


----------



## shmunster

Thanks girls, its such a weird feeling, I'd love to have one of those carefree excited type pregnancies!


----------



## wookie130

Hey girls! I had my 20 week anatomy scan yesterday, and while everything looked great with my little man, it was discovered that he has a 2 vessel cord (Single Umbilical Artery), which can indicate issues. I am scheduled for a level 2 ultrasound next week at the University of Iowa Hospital, for further investigation. No one in my OB office seemed terribly concerned, and I was reassured that most babies with this are fine. Well, Dr. Google tells me otherwise, and I'm very worried.


----------



## shmunster

I dont know much about the cord but I do know that way more bad experiences get put on the Internet than good ones, so evil Dr google will always tell you more bad stories than good, it's definitely a good thing that the ob wasn't very concerned :)


----------



## krystinab

Wookie I agree with shmunster, don't get caught up on what google says. It is EVIL. Look at it this way if your doc isn't too concerned then you just are a lucky girl who gets to see her baby again real soon.

Make sure to keep us in the loop of whats going on!

shmunster- what day is your scan? I totally understand being worried, but Im sure everything is just fine :) Im here if you want to chat :) When is your due date?

Literati_Love yaaah for your little lady. Did you want a girl? 

AFM, so excited for our anatomy scan tomorrow. We are bringing our moms who are also super excited :) Not finding out the gender but I really want to see my lil baby!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Wookie - Sorry to hear they found an issue at your scan. However, I agree with everyone that Dr. Google is good to stay away from. Besides, in my brief google (made with unbiased non worried mom eyes) it did appear that in the vast majority of cases it indicates no problem at all, and the rest of the time it _can_ indicate an abnormality, but many of those are not life-threatening or severe. So you still have a very high chance of a healthy baby! It's only normal to be worried but I do hope your level 2 ultrasound provides you with the reassurance you need. Keep us posted! :hugs: Hang in there. Your little guy is going to be okay! 

Krystina - Yes, I was definitely hoping for a girl!!

Enjoy your ultrasound tomorrow! That will be nice to have your moms there to see the baby as well.


----------



## Bibliophile

:hugs: Wookie. Hope everything looks fine at your next scan!


----------



## shmunster

krystinab, thank you :) My due date is the 25th and my scan is on thurs, I'm in Australia, so I think our thurs is your friday though!

Good luck with your scan too!


----------



## ladyluck84

Wookie sorry to hear bump is not behaving. What can 2 vessels indicate? When is your next scan will they tell u more then?


----------



## wookie130

Thanks for the encouragement, girls! :)

A 2 vessel cord (most of the time referred to as SUA, or Single Umbilical Artery), can be a soft marker for genetic/chromosomal abnormalities (and according to the MaterniT21 test results, baby is "normal"), and often these babies have heart defects, gastrointestional defects, kidney issues, VATER syndrome, low birth weight, and often arrive prematurely. In MOST cases, roughly 75%, the only concern is just I.U.G.R. (interuterine growth restriction), and the baby needs close growth monitoring, frequent scans, NST's, to make sure he/she is still growing in utero. If not, then he/she must arrive early. 

Honestly, my OB/ultrasound tech said that it's usually just a wierd occurrence in nature, and most SUA babies are born healthy, at term, and fine. I'm really hoping since a lot of genetic abnormalities have been ruled out, that this is the case with my Oscar, and that his growth will need monitoring later in the pregnancy. There were no red flags on our regular 20 week scan, either, that would indicate a problem with his development. He's actually measuring ahead.

I just continue to pray, and hope that Thursday comes quickly next week.

Viet- I can't WAIT to hear about the arrival of Baby Vietmamsie!!!


----------



## mel28nicole

Will be praying for you wookie!!


----------



## mel28nicole

So looking back at the first page with our August rainbows, mAny people haven't posted in a while. I hope those girls and their pregnancies are doing well!!


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies,

How are you all doing? Sorry to hear about your problem wookie. Like you said, hopefully all will be ok and you'll have your healthy little boy! Must be worrying though,

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I've been so busy! Pregnancy seems to be going well. Bump is gradually growing and I love feeling the little one moving about! I have my 20 week scan next week (at 21 weeks grr!) and it can't come quick enough! Although everything has been fine so far, I still can't help but worry! It'll also be nice having the sex confirmed!

Hope you're all well ladies. Half way there now!


----------



## mel28nicole

Glad you're doing well MrsD! I still can't believe we are at the halfway point!! We will all have our rainbows soon!


----------



## BusyBees

Hi ladies !!

It's been ages since I last posted I had to stay away from google and chill the hell out lol I was a nervous wreck but luckily feeling much better. Pregnancy is going well and she (yes I'm having a girl) seems healthy so far. She's the first girl in the family as I have a bunch of nephews so very happy news for my sisters who can't wait to have a little niece. 

I hope all you ladies are well and pregnancy is going well for you, with very step of pregnancy and motherhood there's a new stress so us moms are literally goddesses to cope with it all! 

I will post again soon...

Hugs


----------



## mel28nicole

So very happy for you BusyBees!!! Congrats on your little girl! Don't be a stranger here! :)

My ultrasound went well today and her heart is perfectly fine! And she is definitely a girl, she wasn't shy about it this time lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

Busy bee - congrats on having a girl! I hope you can relax and enjoy pregnancy more now.


----------



## ladyluck84

Been feeling the little man from the outside this week and friends have but husband hasn't so far. Bump seems to be more active in the morning while he is at work!


----------



## krystinab

Wookie, any update? I hope all is well with you bump :)

Busy, congrats on the baby girl...she is going to be spoiled rotten being the only girl...which is AWESOME!!

mel28nicole, gald your lil lady is doing well and her heart is doing what its supposed to :)

ladyluck, that's awesome you are feeling the kicks on the outside. So exciting :) so your bub already has a pattern when it comes to movement? Mine is still pretty random.

AFM, I had my mid pregnancy u/s which was awesome except I shouldn't have brought my mom & MIL. The acted like lil kids....LLS Although Im team yellow, I really think this bub is a boy. Baby looks JUST LIKE DH on 3d shot. Im convinced this is a boy :)


----------



## Bibliophile

Spawn's usually awake at the same times of the day, too. I've gotten to feel the movement from the outside, but hubby hasn't yet- I swear the kid stops moving as soon as hubby's anywhere near. Lol.


----------



## mel28nicole

Little one won't move for ANYONE! My fiancé had his hand on my belly for like a minute but he's too weirded out about it :( I feel her more at night and of course no one is here at night lol


----------



## MrsD140810

My little one moves about at different times of the day. At the moment I haven't really noticed a pattern, although it does happen more in the evenings or the mornings. 
I was feeling kicks from the outside too and luckily hubby was around and he felt it too! It was so nice to share it. I found it really frustrating when baby was moving around and he couldn't experience it. But typically, the second hubby puts his hand on my belly, the moving stops!


----------



## MrsD140810

Oh and also....is anyone having trouble sleeping at night? I keep waking up around 2 o'clock. And it's not because I need to pee! I've got 2 weeks off work now, so I'm wondering if I'm waking up because I'm not so tired. I just lie there for ages not being able to sleep and quite often feeling hungry!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ladyluck - Oh, I LOVE feeling kicks from the outside. That is my favourite part about pregnancy so far! My baby played shy with my DH too but he has now felt a few kicks. :)

MRs D - I've been having occasional middle-of-the-night insomnia as well but not as bad as the first trimester. I hope yours goes away soon!

krystina - glad your scan went well but too bad about your mom/mil!


----------



## mel28nicole

I also have been having trouble sleeping, even tho I'm super tired. I think mine is mostly from needing to pee tho. This week I noticed th need to pee more!! But there are some nights I just lay there and I just can't fall asleep.


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm with u ladies about the sleeping. Thinking about buying a pregnancy pillow has anyone got one. And I'm hungry too. My appetite is now back with full force!


----------



## MrsD140810

ladyluck84 said:


> I'm with u ladies about the sleeping. Thinking about buying a pregnancy pillow has anyone got one. And I'm hungry too. My appetite is now back with full force!

Yea I've got a pregnancy pillow. I've used it a couple of times. It's really comfy but the downside is...it's so big! I'm worried I'm going to fall out of the bed with me, hubby and the pillow! Haha. I'm sure I'll get used to it with time though.


----------



## krystinab

ladyluck84 said:


> I'm with u ladies about the sleeping. Thinking about buying a pregnancy pillow has anyone got one. And I'm hungry too. My appetite is now back with full force!

I got a body pillow from Target for $9.99 I love it...


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies,

I've just had my scan. All is happy and healthy! They confirmed it's a girl! No more scans now until I'm 36 weeks! Can't believe how quickly it's all going now!


----------



## Literati_Love

That's great, MrsD! I'm happy for you! May I ask why you get a scan at 36 weeks? Is that normal where you're from?


----------



## krystinab

Literati_Love said:


> That's great, MrsD! I'm happy for you! May I ask why you get a scan at 36 weeks? Is that normal where you're from?

I was also told that I get a scan 12 weeks after my anatomy scan...is that not normal? I'm in maryland.


----------



## mel28nicole

I updated the first page. Some ladies have not posted on BnB in a long time, and I took them off the list. I hope their pregnancies are going well.

LeinzLove and Tess.ie are both expecting again! Leinz is due Nov 22 and Tess is due Dec 9th

We have 15 ladies total! Some haven't posted on here but they are active on the site still and their pregnancies are going well! We have 4 Team blue, 6 Team pink, and 2 Team yellow. Please check the page to make sure I have all the due dates correct with the right team!!


----------



## mel28nicole

krystinab said:


> Literati_Love said:
> 
> 
> That's great, MrsD! I'm happy for you! May I ask why you get a scan at 36 weeks? Is that normal where you're from?
> 
> I was also told that I get a scan 12 weeks after my anatomy scan...is that not normal? I'm in maryland.Click to expand...

It sounds normal to me. Usually doctors like to see the baby's position at that point (making sure they are head down).


----------



## shmunster

I had my scan yesterday :) it's a healthy little girl! Was so relieved to see her, still nervous but feel better than I did

I don't think I have any more scans, but am thinking of doing a 4d down the track, maybe 30ish weeks just to see her again!

I had a pregnancy pillow with my son and it was great though it was enormous! Thinking about getting another as I gave it away thinking I'd not need it again lol


----------



## Literati_Love

Mel - thank you for updating the list! It feels so exciting to see my due date and team on there! Hehe. 

Thanks for the update on everyone as well. I am so excited to hear about Leinz and Tess! 

Shmunster - yay, another girl! This is a very girly thread ahah! I am glad you feel a bit less nervous now. 

AFM - here we only get a 12-week scan and 20-week scan...definitely not a later one unless we have health problems. That would be nice to have another!


----------



## wookie130

Whoohoo for the ladies who are pregnant AGAIN!!! Congrats to Tess and Leinz!!!

An update from me...

Some of you may know that I had to have a level II ultrasound after my regular ultrasound tech discovered that my baby only has a 2 vessel cord instead of a 3 vessel cord. I had it done today, and all is well with baby Oscar! :happydance: There are no detected heart or kidney problems, and he's great. The only thing they'll need to watch for, is that he continues to grow in the third trimester, and if he starts slowing down, it'll merit some growth scans. We are thrilled that all is well with our son!


----------



## mel28nicole

Congrats on the little girl Shmunster!

Glad your little boy is doing well Wookie!! That's a scary thing but I'm so happy he is healthy!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Wookie - I am so very happy to hear that your DS is doing well! Yay! What a relief.


----------



## shmunster

Wookie, thats great news :)


----------



## MrsD140810

Literati_Love said:


> That's great, MrsD! I'm happy for you! May I ask why you get a scan at 36 weeks? Is that normal where you're from?


Good news all round! Congratulations to the ladies who are pregnant again. And congratulations Wookie. Excellent news!

Thanks for updating the front page Mel. There's lots for team pink! Plus me and you - same gender, same due date!

Literati - In the UK it is normal to get a scan at 36 weeks. They call it a growth scan. I think they just check the size of the baby and the position etc. I'm surprised it's so close to when the baby is due though!


----------



## Bibliophile

Congrats, Shmunster! 

Glad everything's ok, Wookie. Hate that they had to worry you some, though!

Our scan is finally on Tuesday. So ready to see something that actually looks like a human this time. :haha:


----------



## mel28nicole

I still think the babies look weird! Lol! She opened her mouth for us and I'm like "omg that's so creepy!" lol. But definitely more human than at the early stages. I had my first scan at 7+3 and it looked like a little gummy bear lol.


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol! We only have the 8 week scan, so it definitely didn't look human at that point.


----------



## Bibliophile

Everything looked great today. :) Little stinker didn't really want to take his arm away from his face, though. Measured 2 days ahead, so maybe my feeling that we'll go a week overdue will be wrong. (I'm trying to figure out how he measures ahead, even by a little, when I'm on the verge of the 'not gaining enough weight' end of things.)


----------



## mel28nicole

I feel you! Little girl is measuring 5 days ahead and I think I'm at my starting weight now since my appetite is back. They haven't complained about my weight but I still don't know how she's measuring ahead


----------



## ladyluck84

I'm worried about my bump being too big. My 20 weeks scan measured fine but the amount of people that say wow you're huge is worrying me!


----------



## wookie130

Lady, I wouldn't worry about the size of your bump...the only opinion that matters there, is your OB's or midwive's opinion. Otherwise, it's like people generally lose their filter around pregnant people, and think it's acceptable to say any old thing that pops into their heads, minus any tact whatsoever! :rofl:

Don't worry! I was utterly GINORMOUS with my Hannah, and she was a 6 lb. 11 oz. baby. The size of the bump doesn't necessarily indicate anything at all.


----------



## Literati_Love

Biblio - I doubt that measuring 2 days ahead means that you won't go overdue. You could just have a big baby. But I do hope you don't go a week overdue if that's not what you want! I certainly hope not to go more than a few days overdue. 

Ladyluck - The fact is that people are really dumb. I finally started showing at 20 weeks after everyone told me I didn't even look pregnant for so long, and now everyone is telling me I am "HUGE" as well. People just have very bad descriptors...and, as wookie said, zero filter. My fundal height has been measuring exactly on track, my scan was good, I've gained the exactly average amount of weight, and my bump is smaller than most people I know at almost 24 weeks...but somehow people see a bump and like to equate it with being "HUGE." Basically, people are idiots. Learn to tune them out and do NOT worry about it at all! Your bump is a perfect size - I guarantee it.

Wookie - Ugh, you are so right about people losing their filter/tact around pregnant people! Argh! and I think big bumps are gorgeous! 

Is everyone getting some cute maternity shirts or dresses to show off their bump? I did some shopping this weekend and bought some maxi dresses which I can't wait to wear in the summer (and for those you don't even need to get maternity sizes)!


----------



## Bibliophile

I'm going to get some maxis soon, but no rush. I am on the lookout for a cute dress for my shower. Haven't seen anything I'm in love with yet, but I still have a couple months before I need it.

Not really worried about going late. I'm assuming I will, but it won't make a difference until closer to 42 weeks when we have to think about not being able to birth at home anymore. (State law- no home births after 42)


----------



## mel28nicole

My bump looks huge just for the fact that I'm plus size. No one has said anything, and they need to keep it that way lol!

I need to get myself at least 3 dress: one for my rehearsal dinner for my wedding, one for my baby shower, and one for my best friends rehearsal dinner for her wedding. I have one dress that I think will still fit that I will probably wear for my friends dinner. 

Baby has been moving a lot more, and my fiancé is still weirded out about trying to feel the baby. He doesn't want to and it makes me sad :(


----------



## MrsD140810

I completely agree with you ladies. People feel they can get away with saying anything just because you're pregnant! I've had the opposite. People keep saying my bump looks tiny. It doesn't feel tiny to me! The stuff people come out with - they think they can ask you anything and you will give them an answer, they think it's fine to touch your bump whenever they want to and everything is always pregnancy related! 
Mel - why doesn't your partner want to feel the baby move? Does he find it weird? My hubby likes feeling the baby move but I don't want to keep telling him every single time she moves incase he gets fed up with it!


----------



## mel28nicole

I have no idea what his issue is! He says it would be weird to see the movement, he tried feeling once and only did it for a minute and was like "no I can't this is weird." It really upsets me :(


----------



## ladyluck84

My husband is the other way round. I feel a kick and tell him and he has only felt him 3 times as when he puts his hands on me the baby stops. I'm hoping this daddy calming action is going to carry on after the birth! 

Thanks for your comments about my 'huge' bump I had worried myself so much that he might be big because of gestational diabetes that I went and had my blood checked but that has come back normal. So I'm hoping people are just rude and that he is the right size. I don't fancy pushing out a giant!


----------



## Bibliophile

Lol it took hubby a while to feel Spawn for that same reason... Kid stopped whenever hubby had his hand on. I think it was more that he was resting the weight of his hand there, though, instead of just kind of hovering- if that makes sense- and Spawn doesn't move as much when someone's squishing down on him.


----------



## Literati_Love

At first baby was like that for my husband as well! I agree it does have something to do with the weight of their hands. But now baby LOVES her daddy and if he talks to her she gets EXTREMELY excited and kicks and wiggles more than she ever does otherwise! It is actually the sweetest thing. She is definitely going to be a daddy's girl! 

Lady - sorry to hear those comments made you worried about GD. People really are just dumb. I am sure your baby is the right size!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I wouldn't get too discouraged about DH getting all weirded out over your movements and stuff. That's typical man-fare, if you ask me. Some guys are just squeamish about that stuff. If he can't handle feeling the baby move or watching the movements, he hasn't seem anything yet. Wait until he sees you crowning during the delivery. EEEKKKKK!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mel28nicole

Hahah right!! He claims he won't look down when it all happens lol! He comes home tomorrow and I WILL get him to feel lol, even if it's on accident haha. She's been moving a lot more lately, I even saw my stomach poke out yesterday! Just once tho but I was like WOAH


----------



## ladyluck84

I can't wait to see that! I sometimes can feel a hard lump of baby pushing at the side and my bump is a bit to the side but I have no idea if it's bum or head how do midwifes tell?


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi ladies hope you are all doing well!!

Yesterday was V-day for me and I am very excited to have made it this far! Been getting a lot more movement, probably the only thing I have liked about pregnancy! 

My wedding is a little over 5 weeks away!! Time is moving way too fast! Starting to get super nervous. Really hoping my dress fits well enough, but we shall see! We have a plan B with my mom adding on fabric for me so I hope it works out.

My mom and MIL are planning my shower for June 28th. Little early but I have a lot going on with my friend getting married in July. I'll be 32 weeks along so I figure that's not too early?


----------



## Bibliophile

Not too early at all! Mine is on the 28th as well and I'd kind of prefer it earlier, honestly. Mostly because after the shower there will be lots of returning and exchanging and figuring out what we absolutely still need and what can wait for a while (If you've ever had a registry before... People have a REALLY hard time using them no matter how simple you make them). But, we also have to travel for mine, so it'll take extra time for us just to go to it- and probably lots of time after we get home for me to rest and recover!


----------



## Literati_Love

It doesn't sound too early for a shower. I won't be having mine until after the baby is born, though.

Good luck with your wedding prep, mel! I know how crazy the last month can be...I can't imagine how much more stressful it would be while pregnant!


----------



## mel28nicole

We are at the point where we are just figuring out how to decorate. I bought fake flowers for everyone because I didn't want to spend money for real flowers lol! I'm trying my best to stay cheap on everything. I can't wait to post some pictures!


----------



## Bibliophile

My mom would really prefer that I have mine after the baby's here, too. She had a stillbirth, so it makes complete sense. But we're not going back up until baby's a couple of months old and we'll have bought everything we need by then. (Not that showers are all about stuff... But they kind of are, especially when you tell your mom it's ok to invite bunch of her friends that you haven't seen much of since high school. ;) ) And I'm not so fond of the idea of passing newborns around to loads of people.


----------



## wookie130

Mel, my V-day was yesterday too! Yay!

I FINALLY got my prescription for liquid Zantac yesterday, so that was nice. Boy, does it ever work well! No more heartburn hell for this mom! :happydance:


----------



## mel28nicole

Tums are still working for me. There are days I get horrible heartburn, and others I just have a little bit of indigestion. Even tho I go through a lot of tums lol! I'm half way through my 4th bottle this pregnancy


----------



## Bibliophile

Haha enjoy, Wookie!


----------



## ladyluck84

I had heartburn for the first time this week.....gaviscon.....YUK!


----------



## Literati_Love

Biblio - My mom had a stillbirth as well, and so did my Sis-in-law and a cousin, so that is actually the reason I want a baby shower after. I don't want the stress of writing thank you cards or returning gifts if something so awful were to happen. I wish I weren't so paranoid, but I can't help it. I think it's nice to have it beforehand to know for sure that you have everything before baby is born, so I think it's good you're still having one before!


----------



## shmunster

Glad everyone is going well, I'm still plodding along, my hips ache, my tummy has seperated so I get to wear support bands, but I guess all in all its not too bad, just not allowed to do too much

I'm getting closer to V day (now I know what it is, I had to look it up lol!) Wish I was closer to D day though!

Mel, how exciting getting so close to the wedding, I'd love to see pics :)

My hubby has felt a few kicks while we lie in bed, doesnt seem to freak him out but then he isnt one to get weirded out very easily

We cleaned out the spare room over Easter for the baby then I got all nervous and put some of the junk back in there, just for a while!


----------



## Bibliophile

Makes sense, Literati! I'm sure everything will be fine for you, though.


----------



## shmunster

I was too paranoid to have a shower with my first, and now I'd feel silly having one for my second! And I think still just a bit too worried, but yeah maybe a baby welcoming would be better


----------



## Bibliophile

That sounds fun! And relaxing for both you and your guests.


----------



## Literati_Love

Shmun - you totally deserve a meet-the-baby shower if you didn't have one at all with your first! People love to come see the baby so they wouldn't mind that it's your second.


----------



## MrsD140810

Hey, how's everyone doing? No one has posted for a while so I thought I would check in with everyone!

I'm good. 30 weeks on Tuesday and so excited to be in the 3rd trimester! Getting organised with just last few bits to buy for the baby, counting down the weeks until I finish work and getting very excited!

I have had a few more annoying pregnancy symptoms lately. I've had a clicking jaw, which is really horrid. Acid reflux especially in my throat, eczema still and bad back pain! The back ache is particularly bad when I am at work as I am a teacher and work with 5 year olds!

How's everyone feeling about giving birth? I have been so excited about being a mum it hasn't been until recently that I've actually thought about getting the baby out!! I want to be as relaxed as possible. I'm not normally into this sort of thing but was wondering if anyone else has looked at hypnobirthing? I just want a few relaxation techniques so it is more of a case of mind over matter. Anything is worth a try!

Hope you're all well ladies. Not long to go now!


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs D - Hey there! Yes, isn't it SO exciting to be in the 3rd trimester finally? I am 31 weeks now and also feeling very excited. 

Sorry to hear about your unpleasant side effects! I've also been experiencing more back pain recently...and whereas before it was only really low (in my S.I. joint), I am now also experiencing pain in my mid back, upper back, shoulders, etc! It's not severe but I definitely have to make sure I'm always in a very comfortable chair/position.

The acid reflux sounds terrible. I am getting heartburn sometimes but thankfully it hasn't transitioned to acid reflux. 

I am finding myself really uncomfortable and am having difficulty getting around easily. I feel like a beached whale! 

I have also not really thought too much about actually giving birth. I just finished taking birthing class which has helped prepare me, but I feel like I'm still in denial that I am actually going to have to go through it. Personally, for me I think the denial is probably healthier than freaking out about it! 

I have not looked into hypnobirthing at all although I know a few people who have taken the classes. Not sure how it worked for them.

Have you learned breathing techniques at all?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wookie130

I guess I'm not too worried about the birth, as this isn't my first rodeo, and I have c-sections, and not vaginal birth. It's a rough recovery, but I do know what to experience with it, having done it before.

My heartburn has been terrible! I am on prescription Zantac for it, and today, it's not working terribly well. Usually it helps, but not today.

I am very tired this time. I mean really, really, really tired. And it's super hard with an almost 15 month-old toddler. It is HARD!!!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm really tired too, wookie! I am accomplishing next to nothing these days and frequently wonder how I will ever survive being pregnant while also looking after a child!!!! So good for you for managing it even though it must be so tough!!!!


----------



## Bibliophile

Heartburn! And baby has recently found a rib he enjoys kicking... Some back aches and once a week or so, my hips hurt so bad I can't sleep. But yoga has helped with those!

I've read the hypnobirthing book. I like it, but I did feel like it was asking for a LOT of time to practice every day. Which kind of felt like a lot of pressure. We're taking the Birthing From Within class, and they have a really good book I'd recommend reading. Ina May's Guide to Childbirth and Gentle Birth, Gentle Mothering are good, too. They're all focused on natural, intervention free childbirth. We've had to think a lot about the birth part since we're planning a home birth. 
I'm ready! I keep telling hubby that if I woke up tomorrow and we were full term, I'd be happy. :haha:


----------



## ladyluck84

Wow I don't feel ready at all. Really need to get myself organised!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. Luckily I am not really experiencing heartburn but I do have major vag pain....its really horrible....my OB told me to prepare for it to get worst :( Has anyone had their babyshower already? Mine is coming up on 7/12; even though its a month away Im super excited.


----------



## Bibliophile

I have one on the 28th and one on the 29th. And then the returning and shopping begins. Lol!


----------



## wookie130

Nope, no shower for me, as my first baby is only 15 months old (tomorrow!), and we really don't NEED anything at this point, except perhaps a double stroller.


----------



## Bibliophile

I'm going to need to carve out a chunk of space in the garage to store things as we don't need them anymore so they're ready if we have another one. I know someone whose kids are less than 2 years apart and just because #1 was a boy and #2 was a girl, she got rid of EVERYTHING and had another shower so she could get all 'girl' stuff instead. :dohh:


----------



## wookie130

That's why all of the major purchases, including how we chose to decorate the nursery, were done in gender neutral themes and colors...we knew we were going to try for #2 once Hannah was around 9 months old, and we're glad we chose to go with the neutral stuff, as it will work with our son!


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi ladies!! Just got married over the weekend! Everything turned out beautifully! I just wish I wasnt pregnant so I could have danced more! My feet, back, and pelvis was really feeling it!

I had an ultrasound monday and our girl is measuring a week ahead and roughly 4lbs! Holy cow!


----------



## Literati_Love

Mel - congrats on your wedding! Sorry to hear you weren't able to dance as much as you'd like! This third trimester is definitely hard on the body! 

Wookie - yep, even though we know we're having a girl we are keeping the nursery gender neutral so we don't have to change anything if the next baby is a boy!


----------



## Bibliophile

Congrats, Mel!

We've kept everything (clothes, too) gender neutral. Mostly because we don't want to put the kid in a box and tell him he likes certain things before he's got the chance to figure it out himself. But it will be nice to have everything for the next time around.


----------



## wookie130

We went all girly with Hannah's clothes, I guess. The big purchases, such as the bedding, stroller/carseat, pack and play, high chair, etc., work nicely for a boy or girl. But I will say that we have tubs upon tubs of girl clothes in the basement, ready to give a friend who may be having a little girl! We haven't gone as crazy with Oscar's wardrobe...shopping for the little boys just isn't as easy, as there are quite a few outfits out there that are completely stupid for boys, IMO. Girl clothing is far more abundant, and boys...well, it's slim pickins'. LOL!


----------



## Literati_Love

I really want to go crazy with my little girl's wardrobe but I know we'll get lots of gifts so I don't want to go overboard. I definitely have snagged some cute finds, though!


----------



## MrsD140810

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Our nursery is neutral with a 'Guess How Much I Love You' theme but most of her clothes are girly. We are very lucky as I have a friend who gave me 3 massive sacks of baby clothes for only £30. It means we haven't had to buy a thing!


----------



## mel28nicole

Hope you all are doing well! Soon we will be seeing our little rainbows!!


----------



## wookie130

I'll be seeing mine on or before August 15th, at 10:00 a.m., as that's my c-section date (unless he decides to show up early)! :)


----------



## mel28nicole

Ah that's exciting!! If he does show earlier are you doing vaginally or still having a C-section? My doctors are considering C-section because my little one is measuring too big at this point! I have another ultrasound at 36 weeks and they'll do a pelvic exam to see what I am able to push out.


----------



## Bibliophile

Do some research on your own, Mel. There's some debate about the pelvic exam being inaccurate, especially since they do it on your back. :)

32 week checkup today. Time to start hanging things on the nursery walls and getting everything ready!


----------



## wookie130

If Oscar decides to come early, he'll be delivered via c-section then. I had a planned c-section with Hannah due to a marginal placenta previa, and it was great! Recovery is a different story, but hey, it's doable. There is only 17 months between my c-sections, therefore I'm not a great candidate for a VBAC, and quite frankly, I'm not terribly interested in having one anyway. I'm happy to leave my vajaybird right out of the equation, thank you very much.

You know, Mel, a big baby is actually an excellent reason to have a c-section. The whole "your pelvic is made to accommodate a big baby thing" is often a fallacy of natural childbirth rhetoric, and many a large baby has gotten stuck in the birth canal, or experienced shoulder dystocia, etc. I think if it's gotta be that way, that's what's gotta be, you know? :)


----------



## mel28nicole

I was against a C-section but after doing research based on the size of the baby, I'm more welcomed to it. The doctor even told me they don't want her shoulders getting stuck and causing more problems. I won't say no if that's what they think is best!


----------



## Bibliophile

I wasn't trying to get into any rhetoric or sway you. :) Just that it's a good idea to look at both sides of any choice before deciding and I know some doctors can be pretty pushy with their opinions and not letting you ask questions or hear both pros and cons of what they want to do. Whatever you end up doing will be best for you and your baby!


----------



## wookie130

Biblio, I wasn't implying that you were trying to sway Mel, so please know that I made my statement to her with only my own opinion in mind! :) :flower:

I'm not the world's crunchiest mother, I'll admit. But I do still stand by the comment I made earlier about big babies and pelvises. There are some risks to trying deliver a large baby vaginally, but having said THAT, women do do it all of the time, and if you try, and things aren't going well, then I suppose that's when the doctor will make the call to proceed with a c-section. It is kind of a "wait-and-see" scenario!


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm sure you and your dr will make the best decision for you and your baby, Mel! I do tend to agree with wookie.

I had to go for a non-stress test this week because baby's heart rate was elevated at my dr's appointment, but thankfully all is well and there's nothing to worry about. :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Has anyone had their baby yet? Is everyone on labour watch? Any progress to report?


----------



## wookie130

Doesn't look like any of us have had babies yet...I've had some issues with having contractions (the real thing...OUCH!), but nothing regular, and my cervix is still closed. Otherwise, all systems are still a-go for my c-section on August 15th...


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies...no baby here yet either...but i am counting down the days. is anyone on maternity leave yet??? 

soooo exciting wookie130 that you will get to see your baby in a few weeks!


----------



## wookie130

Two weeks from this Friday, or less! :)


----------



## Literati_Love

I am having some contractions as well! I don't really know how to define real vs BH because I am a FTM but they are definitely intense! I was 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced at 36 weeks but my dr hasn't checked again. I am sure I have made more progress though with all the strong BHs and also cervical pains! 

I have officially been on mat leave for a little over a week now! Our nursery is almost completely finished...I am just washing the most recent gifts we've received and we have to hang a few decorations. Does everyone else have their nurseries prepped? 

I have only 10 days until my due date but I guess technically it could be up to 20 days before I am induced if she is really stubborn. 

So exciting that you have an actual date for your baby's arrival (unless your body is too impatient), wookie! That is wonderful. 

When do you go on mat leave, krystina?


----------



## MrsD140810

Hey ladies.

Glad everyone seems to be doing well, although no babies yet! I had my 36 week growth scan last week and baby is measuring small. Everything else is healthy though - heartbeat, blood flow, fetal movements etc.

I am going back for a scan on Friday to check growth, blood flow etc. and they are looking to induce around 38 weeks. So about a week away! The doctors didn't seem worried, although I've been panicking! They said baby will thrive better outside than in. They also think baby is underweight because placenta is starting to fail.

Although this was a shock to us at first, I now want a date to be induced. I just want her to get here safe and sound. So although baby wasn't due until 19th August, it looks like we are going to meet her sooner than anticipated!


----------



## krystinab

Literati_Love - like you I really cant tell the BH from actual contractions. Its so exciting you are dilating and your nursery is almost finished :) I know you are anxious to meet your little one!!

Wookie- Im jelly you know exactly when your baby is coming :D 

I start working from home next Monday and the plan is to do so until the baby comes. We dont have maternity leave at my job. Instead I have to use short term disability and my personal leave. Luckily, I have enough for 12 weeks!


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs D - That is a bit scary about your baby being small because of a failing placenta! I am glad they caught this and are doing everything in their power to make sure baby will thrive. That is both nerve-wracking and exciting to find out she is going to be coming 2 weeks early! Good luck! 

Krystina - That is good that you can at least work from home until your baby arrives! I definitely find WFH more relaxing than being at work. It's good you'll be able to take 12 weeks of leave, although I know that would be really hard to go back to work after 12 weeks. :(


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi girls! I also had a hard time figuring out between BH and the real thing. Initially at 36 weeks I was told I was 1cm but now they are saying at 37 I'm still closed. My blood pressure was high so I go in thursday morning to get checked out again. Baby is still measuring big, 7lbs 2oz at 36 weeks but there hasn't been talk about a c section again. I hate being in the dark about everything. Doctor only tells me it could be any day now


----------



## mel28nicole

Hi ladies wanted to give a quick update on everyone!

I took off some ladies on the first page. Some haven't updated since April/May so I'm not sure if we will be getting any updates from them. Hope they are doing well!

dodgercpkl had her baby July 31st!! Baby girl named Leandra!

I saw MrsD will be induced today so hopefully her baby will be here soon!!


As for me: The last couple of appointments I've had I've been experiencing high blood pressure. I was sent to the hospital July 31st but my pressure stayed normal and all my blood work was fine so as of right now they are ruling out pre e. I had an appointment Monday and again, my blood pressure was high. Tomorrow I go in for NST monitoring. I'm not sure what to expect next. I'm sure if my blood pressure is high again they will schedule an induction. Wish I knew at this point! I'm still not dilated at all. Been walking and having sex so hopefully something gets this baby moving soon!

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Literati_Love

Mel -sorry to hear about your high blood pressure. I hope it goes down for you. Keep us updated! At least an induction would mean you'll meet your LO pretty soon! 

Thanks for the update on babies being born, too! Congrats to the new moms! 

Hoping we all go into labour soon!


----------



## krystinab

mel28- did you ever have HB before pregnancy? Hopefully everything will work out and you wont need an induction. :flower:

Literati- have you dilated at all?

AFM, nothing really going on. Been having BH & menstrual like cramps but since I can breathe through them and go to sleep, I know its not the real thing...LOL Like you Mel I haven't dilated either...smh...

(crazy note) my mom is convinced I will have the baby this weekend due to the super moon...LOL


----------



## Literati_Love

Krys- yesterday I was 1-2 cm and 80% effaced! I got a membrane sweep at my appointment yesterday as well. 

I hope your mom is right!


----------



## mel28nicole

I've never had high BP before being pregnant and not at all up until my 37 week appointment. So strange. 

Good luck literati! Hopefully it happens this weekend!


----------



## krystinab

OMG so many babies will be born over the next couple of weeks. SO EXCITING!!


----------



## wookie130

One week from today I meet my little Oscar! <3 I'm excited!

(Oh, he may come earlier than that, but I would like to stay on schedule, I guess!)


----------



## BusyBees

Hello all!

How are you, it's been ages since I last posted.

Was busy moving home, decorating the new house and preparing for the little one,
Can't wait to meet her have a feeling she's going to take her time!!

Hot weather and pregnancy do not fit well!! I feel like a sticky balloon. Constipation and bloating is back !! These last few weeks will be sooo tiring. I just walk around almost naked at home can't stand the feel of clothes rights now! 

Trying to do all those lovely things they tell you in the antenatal classes to help baby come along, still have a couple weeks so not stressing yet.

To see all you lovely mommas with babies it's amazing the difference theses bundles make to us.

Will post again hopefully when baby is here!!

Hugs 

Busybees


----------



## mel28nicole

Nice to hear from you BusyBees! Luckily Pennsylvania hasn't been as hot as last summer so I'm loving this weather at the moment!

Blood pressure and baby's heart rate were all good today. It's basically the waiting game because it looks like they won't induce me unless I go past my due date. I'll find out Monday if I'm dilated yet. I'll be 39 weeks Tuesday. Just want my baby already!!


----------



## MrsD140810

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well and have your babies soon! Has anyone had theirs yet?

My little bundle of joy arrived early. I was induced early due to concerns about her weight!

Felicity Elsie Joy was born on Friday weighing a small 4lb 15oz! But she is very healthy and we are home now! She is gorgeous. Love her so much already! Considering I was induced, the whole labour went well. Painful, but good!

Thinking of you all as you wait for your little arrivals!


----------



## mel28nicole

That's great MrsD! Tiny little thing! I'll update the first page whenever I jump on my computer :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, Mrs D! She really was so tiny! Wow!! Great name, too! 

My little angel arrived as well! Nevada Leanne was born on August 8 (her due date!) at 3:00 am. She was 8 lbs 11 oz and 21 1/4" long! I've never been filled with so much joy and love! 

Good luck to everyone else still waiting!


----------



## krystinab

Congrats Literati_Love & MrsD140810! God Bless you and you new families :flower:


----------



## wookie130

Huge congrats to MrsD and Literati on your precious little daughters! <3 Such a joy!


----------



## mel28nicole

My doctor decided to induce me for high blood pressure. I was told I would get in between 8am-12pm wednesday. I got a call to come in 1pm Thursday and was finally induced at 7pm. Had to take 3 tablets to get my cervix to thin out. Got really frustrated and asked for a c section. After waiting for 9 hours and no c section, I decided to start pitocin to go natural. Water broke at 7am Saturday. Started pushing at 9pm and she was way too high. They upped my pitocin for 3 hours and she didn't come down much and I was extremely frustrated, tired, and was having horrible back labor so we decided on a c section. 

A total of 46 hours of labor, Ashlin Noel Yetsick was born via c section Sunday, August 17th (39+5) at 1:41am weighing 8 lbs 7oz and 20 1/2 inches long. We are so in love and she's been a great baby so far!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bibliophile

Congrats hun!


----------



## wookie130

Hey! Baby Oscar Dennis arrived Friday morning (8/15/14) at 10:56 a.m., via planned c-section, and he was a whopping (lol) 6 lbs., 9 oz. He has had a bit of trouble feeding, but he's getting the hang of sucking, and although he's dropped about 3 ounces, he seems to be getting a better idea of the whole thing. This c-section was about 6 million times easier than the last, and I've been up and moving, barely needing any pain medicine at all. 

We're so in love with him! Pictures are in my journal, if anyone is curious!


----------



## wookie130

Congrats, Mel! She's so beautiful! 

Hope you're recovering well!


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, wookie! I snuck a peek at your journal and he is a sweetie!!


----------



## BusyBees

Oh my gosh, 

Has everyone had there little munchkins?
I'm going overdue now and I've tried all the home remedies and this little one is so stubborn!! Walking, eating spicey food, sex, climbing stairs, cleaning on all fours. Nothing's making her budge. I've had no signs of labour I feel so tired and frustrated and heavy

Midwife appointment tommo so will see what she says would really prefer to go into labour naturally rather than be induced.

Finding it so hard to relax but trying my best.....just want lol one here....


----------



## Literati_Love

Busy- does your midwife do membrane sweeps? It is much more 'natural' than an induction and for me labour started about 18 hours later! Good luck with everything! Your baby will be here soon!


----------



## Bibliophile

Good luck Busy!!

Spawn was born last Monday morning after 8 hours of labor. :) Perfectly healthy and he's gained back his initial weight loss plus another 7 ounces already!


----------



## wookie130

Congrats, Biblio! :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats! That's a nice short labour! :)


----------



## MrsD140810

Congratulations everyone! I can't believe my little girl is going to be a month old next week! Time flies!

Busy - any news? I know you don't want to be induced but if it helps, I had quite a good experience with my induction. I was only in labour for about 6 hours and although it's not natural, you still deliver naturally and are in full control. Hope you're not waiting much longer!


----------



## krystinab

Congrats ladies! I had my little one on 9/3. Totally natural 9 lb 2 oz little boy! He is absolutely perfect!


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats, krystina! So happy for you!


----------



## Bibliophile

Congrats!!


----------



## wookie130

Congratulations, Krystinab!


----------



## BusyBees

Hey gorgeous mommies

I had my little girl on the 5/9/14 went into labour naturally in the end but she needed emergency forceps as she got stuck. Big baby for me weighing 8.2lbs as I'm not a big person so she gave mommy a very long hard back pain labour with an episiotomy.All worth it in the end she's healthy and wholesome :)

How's motherhood going for everyone?
I hope it's everything you want and more.

Iv just been able to come home so happy to be in my own environment don't like hospitals!! Baby seems to be very settled already

Keep in touch and congratulations to everyone after our long and hard journey we are blessed with beautiful futures

Xx


----------

